# Random "GTA San Andreas Rocks" thread.



## Super-D-38

Not for tech help please...

Post likes, dislikes... Whatever.. 
Having trouble in a spot?

I'm once again in love with this game... :up: 
The PC version is so much better than the PS2.. So much more to see...

Also any hidden things you have found?...

Here's one.. 
BTW; did you know there were hidden "coffee" (sex) actions?
They were discovered in the PS 2 version, but now with the PC they can be unlocked..

Unlock Mod found here: http://www.gtagarage.com/mods/show.php?id=28
Download Ver.2 for both mod choices..


----------



## Super-D-38

What's with the random photographers?.. Just more things I didn't get to see in the PS2 version.


----------



## Super-D-38

What? No one else likes S.A.?....  
That "coffee" mod.. Well I finally got to test it.. 
Kinda, well, blah.. It add's nothing to your date, no increase.. Just something to see that Rock* didn't want you to see..
Takes extra time, for basically nothing.. I think I'm gonna disable it again..


----------



## crazyinengla

i lik S.A but got it on PS2 not PC


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Just started playing it in PC and besides the occasional, THOUGH EXTREMELY IRRITATING crash+blue screen, the game ROCKS!


----------



## Couriant

well that's why the PC versions you can get updates for other stuff.

I rented the PS2 one. It was OK... The one where you are chasing the dudes on the train was a pain in the hole but generally it was good. I'll be waiting for it to be a greatest hit


----------



## Super-D-38

Thats fine you can talk about the PS version too... just say what you like, things you found... If your stuck, maybe we can help.. 

Just saw other Rock* stuff.... In Zero's shop they have Tommy Verceti (Vice City) and "Man Hunt" action figures...


----------



## Super-D-38

The one mission I really hate, is robbing the liquor store.. The one with the 4-wheelers. That quad is terrible.. And trying to steer it with the mouse.. grrr 

I even had trouble with the PS 2 ver. any bump and the thing go's out of control..

It does seem that the PC version is some-what easier... Maybe to help over come the really sensitive mouse control.. 
I've tried almost all of the mouse sensitivity adjustments... and it's still a pain.

Mouse steer was better in GTA 3 and Vice City.. S.A. just falls way short.
The mouse while flying.. forget it.. You'll crash in no time.. 
One move to fast or to far and down you go..

Also think Rock* could have thought out the motorcycle control better.. 
If you are used to any first person shooter games, you know that moving the mouse down, looks up, and forward looks down.. right?.. Thats how I like it..  
But to have the cam work the way I'm used to, then CJ on the bike's is backward.. Pull down to lean forward????... forward to lean back??? what gives?

End rant.. 
Still a sweet game. :up: 
Zero's missions... the one with the Barron and the delivery "boys".. In the PS2 ver. you had just enough fuel to complete, *IF* you killed them fast.. 
PC, I only used half of the given fuel.. And I crashed several times..

At least they fixed that error.


----------



## Jockstar

[WEBQUOTE="(QUOTE)"]
It does seem that the PC version is some-what easier... Maybe to help over come the really sensitive mouse control..
I've tried almost all of the mouse sensitivity adjustments... and it's still a pain.

Mouse steer was better in GTA 3 and Vice City.. S.A. just falls way short.
The mouse while flying.. forget it.. You'll crash in no time..
One move to fast or to far and down you go.. [/WEBQUOTE] ]

Dont they have the option for using a control pad. I know they did for GTA 2 or 3 i think. By the way. I'm still waiting on this game. I think you must be able to use a pad. Would be too awkward with the mouse. IMHO


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I *totally enjoy* this game. I fixed the crashing problem. I can play it longer now.
Oh, and you're missing out if you don't watch all the cutscenes.


----------



## Super-D-38

Jockstar said:


> Dont they have the option for using a control pad. I know they did for GTA 2 or 3 i think. By the way. I'm still waiting on this game. I think you must be able to use a pad. Would be too awkward with the mouse. IMHO


Yes you can use a controller, however I have only a wheel and a Microsoft "sidewinder"..

All the times I need to re-adjust the cam position, the controller just doesn't work for me... Need 3 hands I guess. 

Even with the controller, the steering is much too touchy.. often get "speed swap".. the cars/bikes, and whatever, doing the mad dash from side to side, trying to control it..

Oh well I'm getting the hang of it..

neon: Yeh the cut scenes are cooler than PS2, small things in the back you never got to see befor..


----------



## Super-D-38

Oh and is it just me, or does there seem to be more "road rage" in the PC ver.?
I get cars chasing me for blocks.. In PS2 you hit them they drive away, PC they "hunt" you down... Lost 2 custom lowriders that way.. Didn't even get to the meet, and the drivers would ram me and end up flipping the car...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah, I noticed that too. I wouldn't even have 1 star, but if I bumped a guy's car, theyd follow me and ram me and all for quite a few blocks until I'd get out and baseball bat them


----------



## Couriant

I think that's the case in all hte PC versions.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Fine with me, more cars to bash


----------



## crazyinengla

do you think that the final mission "end of the line" was to easy? it only took me two attempts.

and tidus4yuna, that mission on the train was a pain but i did it lol eventually

about the handling problem it is a rite nusience when you do crash but hey ive lernt to control it good :up: 

Now i dunno if its in the PC version but you know where mount chilliad is....if you go to the highway that it goes into a tunnel on one side but not the other....stand on top of that tunnel and you will see shadows of the cars below (well you can when i go there lol.)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Speakin of trains I just got done throwin crates of ammo off the back of the train and watched a few blow up --> fun


----------



## crazyinengla

yea gr8 fun


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh the crates are alot easyer to throw using a mouse... 
And the first "Zero's" mission, the one with the mini gun and the plains, that went really easy with the mouse... They never touched one tower. 
PS2 ver. It took me 4 tries once..


----------



## Super-D-38

Unlocked the whole map, finally!... Allot to see. :up:  
Still get the stupid "road ragers" that run you off the road.. 
I have 4 of the girl friends... including the two that get you out of Jail and the Hospital..

Just finished the "Wang Cars" missions... About to go meet Toreno at (his?) house..
So I guess most missions in San Fearo are done... Just side stuff left.  

How far are the rest of you?...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Not very far lol.


----------



## Super-D-38

All right... I'll admit it.. I'm using a trainer. I just wanted to see the game so bad, that I didn't want to worry so much about staying alive...  

Since I finished the PS2 ver. I just wanted to see what has changed... 
I know, I know,.... Bad me..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

guilt got you there Super-D??


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, I guess a little..


----------



## crazyinengla

im a nutta i started a new file and yeah saved it over my completed 1 ARRRRRRRRRGGGHHH. but hey never mind people the jobs are kinda easy arnt they so yeah i can climb my way back. ive just completed just bissness from big smoke.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Darn. 
I'm having trouble chasing freddy on Big Smoke's mission.


----------



## Super-D-38

Freddy... the "gay" guy with the motorcycles?... 
If you can just stay behind him... He stops at the end and you can kill him..


----------



## Super-D-38

crazyinengla said:


> im a nutta i started a new file and yeah saved it over my completed 1 ARRRRRRRRRGGGHHH. but hey never mind people the jobs are kinda easy arnt they so yeah i can climb my way back. ive just completed just bissness from big smoke.


LOL.. I did the same thing with my PS2 game... 
I used the first save slot... 
I was so used to it I over wrote my completed game..  
As Homer would say... "Doh!!!"


----------



## crazyinengla

Super-D-38 said:


> LOL.. I did the same thing with my PS2 game...
> I used the first save slot...
> I was so used to it I over wrote my completed game..
> As Homer would say... "Doh!!!"


yeah i know it was habit to do so wasnt it. shall be getting the countryside and san fierro soon

hey dont you think theyve over rated the depth of the oceans in the game, i mean one step of the beach and you can dive until youve nearly run out off breath, its ok for the docks and underneath the gant and garver bridge, but they could have made the sea floor like vice city but deep in the widest bits and shallow in the thinnist unless of rivers where it can cut down. the gradient of the beaches was too steep espec in L.S, you struggle half the time to drive a simple veichle out and most of the time thats what you will have. the best beach is in polomino creek at fishers lagoon where its a nice gentle slope into the water, but it eventually drops huh how typical.


----------



## crazyinengla

iXneonXi said:


> Darn.
> I'm having trouble chasing freddy on Big Smoke's mission.


thats cool i guess......get your motobike skills up before you do the mission that will help the control and handlin plus you will be able to take harder hits. it took me 5 tries in the first file but once in my new 1, everything is seeming easier. PS you cant kill freddy till the end.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I think this is the first GTA game where you could actually go *inside* the water. In GTA Vice city all i can remember is if you touch the water you get instantly wasted.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh unless you had a trainer for that one too... 
Then your stuck in the water.... Or if you get lucky, you'll fall through the ocean floor and reappear on land...  

I think I killed freddy once... In the PS2 ver.. before the end that is.... 
I was shooting the whole time and his bike blew up.... then it jumped to the cut scene at the park/ basketball court. I thought... ?huh? how'd I get here.  

The "lock-on" rockets, found at the San Fierro airport.. are sweet.. 
The mission with Torreno in the chopper.... The one that leaves the police station.. If you miss him, you must follow him down the free way... 

I had it locked on, and fired.... the chopper turned around a building, then I heard the BOOOOMM.. and the mission was over.. 
Sweet I tell ya.. didn't even need to chase him. :up:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

In PC I can't shoot while driving... Nor while walking or in car can i get my weapon to auto-aim at a person. Only way to shoot is manual aim? What gives.

How can I shoot @ the guys bike or him?? Would it just be quicker to get into a car and nock him off? Shoot him then get back onto the motorbike. I'd use the "G" button to call the guy into the car with me.


----------



## Super-D-38

??..umm what?? 
PC, your using the "keyboard+mouse" control right?.. Thats what I'm using, and it won't lock-on for me either.. If I switch to a controller it will.

Shooting from a bike.. If you have Uzi's (or the like) then CJ just shoots over the bars.
I never had a lock-on aim in a car/motorcycle.. even on PS2.

On the bike CJ just shoots strait ahead, so just stay behind him... Or don't worry about killing him just stay close enough to see him.. he'll stop and then you can "cap" him.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I use mouse+keyboard. I have no controller so that means no lock-on?
Ok so regardless no lockon in car, what about just shooting manually, like a motorcycle drive-by?
Im gonna try ramming strat this round


----------



## Super-D-38

Sorry, it seems no lock-on at all with mouse+keyboard..  
Never been able to lock-on with vehicles.. (so I understand)
A drive-by is done just like the cars... Look left/right and shoot.. 
Just with bikes, both motor and non, CJ can shoot over the bars.

So, Cars: shoot left/right only..
Bikes: shoot front, and left/right.

I guess they figured with a mouse, we have enough control not to need lock-on...  
Just get the lock-on rockets as soon as you can, you'll wonder how you did without them.. Too bad you cant use rockets and vehicles. :down:


----------



## crazyinengla

ok lol guys i will leave the controls to you, as i dont have the PC version, and in relation to the chopper torrenos mission i did the same thing blew up the chopper as it left, theres a screenshot in my magazine of that mission but of chasin the chopper down the freeway.


tell me more about this lock-on can you get it in the PS2 version, i dont really care about it cos im used to driving alongside the veichle im shootin and lookin sideways to shoot, the vigilate missions in GTA3 and vice city gave me enough of that practice lol, to which i find hard in san andreas cos they shoot back while they are in the cars


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah vigilante missions are hard in SA


----------



## crazyinengla

too right i tried and the car got blown up in seconds


----------



## I Fix 4 U

If you get the automatic, you can just shoot at the guy you need to take out, and his tank will explode.


----------



## Super-D-38

As far as I know there is NO lock-on while in a car or on a bike.

The lock-on I really like is with a special rocket launcher found at the San Ferrio air port..
The normal rocket launcher (like the one "Truth" gives you) doesn't have the lock-on feature.. 

At the airport, it is lokated between the "fuel" tanks, in the Eastern corner of the airport.. next to the "private" jets and the two hangers.


----------



## crazyinengla

thats ok cool i was just wondering. hey do you know where to find the last girl, i no the locations of denise, michelle, barbara and millie, where is helena? my mag help book says the golf course in san ferrio (yes sue me for using a guide lol) but ive looked all over there, so does anyone know?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

IDK maybe you have to complete something first?? Just guessin. Or maybe the game just doesn't like you lol.


----------



## crazyinengla

very funny lol i can sure know it dunt like you.....bashin your cars and that lol


----------



## Super-D-38

Katie.... She's at the corner by the Burger Shot.. Up near the big bushes.. 
You need low fat and I'm guessing about half muscle.


----------



## Super-D-38

Let's see there is Katie, Michelle, Denice, Helena, Millie, and Barbara...
Denice: first girl, lives near CJ
Katie: Nurse, meet at the North East corner of the S.F. golf course.. (Keep you guns after getting waisted)
Michelle: Mechanic, meet in the driving school.
Helena: Gun Freak/lawyer, meet atop the Ammu-nation in Bluberry.
Millie: Works at the casino, meet her on a mission, only good for a keycard.
Barbara: Cop, meet at the police station in El Quebrados.. (Keep your guns after getting busted)


----------



## crazyinengla

Super-D-38 said:


> Let's see there is Katie, Michelle, Denice, Helena, Millie, and Barbara...
> Denice: first girl, lives near CJ
> Katie: Nurse, meet at the North East corner of the S.F. golf course.. (Keep you guns after getting waisted)
> Michelle: Mechanic, meet in the driving school.
> Helena: Gun Freak/lawyer, meet atop the Ammu-nation in Bluberry.
> Millie: Works at the casino, meet her on a mission, only good for a keycard.
> Barbara: Cop, meet at the police station in El Quebrados.. (Keep your guns after getting busted)


cheers super D and thanks didnt know there was a katie, cool another girl to cheat on  , the most succesful dates ive been getting is with michelle, all you have to do is take her to mistys near the gym (drinkin date) and she liked it everytime so far got about 82.summet%. mille is very hard to please, i need the keycard to do the bank job, my dates with her never get past 25% argh, people say you can rob her house and if this is true, then where the heck do you find a black boxville for the burgulary missions, i want to check them out anyway to complete it if i can (and if you can complete it), i just cant find a black boxville anywhere. ive in the past already got 100% with denise so really not to fussed with her but its going down now, as she wants to do a driveby, how the heck, i mean ive nearly got all the terriotries, i have 58 to the grove. woohoo just found the AT-400 (boeing 747) i thought that was just a closed hangar, untill i crashed my car into the door and i noticed the door going down, i reckon u guys know where it is lol

cheers 4 anyhelp


----------



## Super-D-38

I've heard you can just kill Millie and get the card... She likes the steak house restaurant... No fast food for her..

The AT-400 is fun... I like the Apache, "Hunter" I think.. It has rockets!!! 


I just completed the Air strip missions... Getting the jet pack is fun if you can pause time.  Takes a while to pick off all of those guards.  

I've got the mafia after me too, I owe the casino like $90,000.. Yep, my money is red and shows -$90,000.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I recon I don't know hardly any of that XD


----------



## crazyinengla

yeah though i didnt kill her, thanks 4 that tip of she likes the stakehouse lol, will try it if shes ever home and that AT-400 is scary but fun to fly close to land cos it looks closer than it actually is (my mum wants to fly it  )

i dont like the the new 'shadow' system on their lighting effects, as it makes some places really dark like the stretch of freeway between mount chilliad and san fierro, before the bridge as you go to S.F you cant see and the lights on the viechles dont help especially when theres no reverse lights, totally annoys me but hey the pros outwiegh the cons by a wide margin

(im ramblin on here methinks al shut up lol)


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh some of the PC stuff is really dark too. I have the brightness up quite a way..
Some cut-scenes have a sunrise in the back and CJ almost disappears..


----------



## crazyinengla

lol cool. now what can i say, oh wait i said to shut up didnt i. (havent got anyfin to say at present lol)


----------



## PJK

I beat this game 100% last December.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah but not on PC yet


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, I've been over the PS2 ver. so much that I remember where everything is.. Very helpful.  

So far it's basically the same, as far as game play/missions. Loads of new things to look at.
But the best, that I'm waiting for, will be mods.. 
Add real cars, change missions, new plains... All kinds of things will be possible. :up:


----------



## PJK

I have never tried it on PC, is it much more difficult? Do you need anything special to get it setup on the PC? I'd love to get that game going again. If they came out with a multiplayer version similar to the GTA's, they would make so much money. WHere you can complete missions with someone else, or by yourself and what not, it would be pretty cool, what do you think?
Pat


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, A live person as Cesar.. Or run in a 4-8 person gang. Shooting other gangs, going on group burglaries. All with other live people would be cool.  

Not any harder on PC, but the controls can take some time to get used to. 
Some missions, seem allot easier because of the mouse.. 
You can aim much easier with it.  

As for getting it on your PC....... Just meet the requirement's and install it. :up:


----------



## PJK

Great, thanks for showing me.


----------



## Super-D-38

Check what I just found.. http://www.gtasanandreas.net/news/single.php?id=1326
A multiplayer mod in developement


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'm suspecting R* is working on a massively multiplayer grand theft auto. I seems the next thing they should make. (the game already has big geography, and people and cars, next is to make it MMORPG.)


----------



## Super-D-38

The unlocked "sex" scene, with Millie (Key card mission).. You need to spank her..  
Took me 4 tries to figure out when to hit the space bar...  
When I did it wrong it would fail the mission, so I'd have to follow her all again.

So, first date, I killed her.. Went to her house and got the key-card.


----------



## crazyinengla

you know guys im thinking one thing!!, why did i let millie live, argh am regrettin it


----------



## Super-D-38

Ha Ha, some of them can sure be needy, can't they? 
You know on the PS2 ver., Denise is real needy. 
I just finish a date with her, and on my way to CJ's house, my progress would drop.. 
So that date was just about for nothing..  

Stupid girl friends..  Wish you didn't need them for 100%.


----------



## crazyinengla

yeah exactly, i know what you mean, i gotta phone call from her...in grove street lol  any ways went straight to her house and took her out, to my real suprise (  ) she wants to do a drive by!!!, i took her to cluckin bell cos i really cba and she ends the date saying "youve no way how to treat a girl", what was that all about?


----------



## Super-D-38

Drive-by or go for a drive? 
A drive you just circle the hood that she likes, drive-by is something extra she does while on a date.


----------



## PJK

I see they are making a multiplayer for the PC, but I am talking PS2, I dont even know if my PS2 would handle to play single player GTA.
Pat


----------



## Super-D-38

PJK said:


> I see they are making a multiplayer for the PC, but I am talking PS2, I dont even know if my PS2 would handle to play single player GTA.
> Pat


What?... 

PS2 will never get GTA SA multiplayer... It's out dated now..
I have a version 9 PS2 (befor the slim) and S.A. played fine.. :up:


----------



## crazyinengla

Super-D-38 said:


> Drive-by or go for a drive?
> A drive you just circle the hood that she likes, drive-by is something extra she does while on a date.


drive-by as in shooting lol

oh i dunno probs had a version 7 PS2 (i bought it november 2003) or summet but my GTA neva played proper for some reason, vice city and GTA3 was fine, but for SA the buildings took a while to appear it said error reading disc while playing the game a couple times, you know saying the error then going back to the game play. it finally got to the point where it would load up then when i would exit CJs house it would freeze evrytime (now it could have been a faulty disc) but i took it out of the disc tray turned it to look at the data side and i find smudge marks on it    it was the PS2 laser that did it i know it wasnt me cos the disc has been in the machine since i got it lol. and now i have the new slimline, and it works  :up: (got a new SA disc 1st lol)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Sony better work on faster readers then if they gonna start usin blue ray


----------



## crazyinengla

yeah what problems we gonna get with the PS3??


----------



## Super-D-38

crazyinengla said:


> yeah what problems we gonna get with the PS3??


Price! lol


----------



## I Fix 4 U

We won't, we'll just buy a revolution and a 360


----------



## PJK

I wouldnt be suprised to see a multiplayer GTA game for PS2, or PS3 .
Pat


----------



## I Fix 4 U

i can see mmorpg GTA maybe. I wish.


----------



## Super-D-38

Multi play or mmorpg.. but not for PS2.. to many limits for that system, and all focus is turning to PS3 any way.. 
You'd likely need a Hard Drive to run a game that big (multi-play), well I guess mmorpg too, with it's constant updates. 

That alone would eliminate all the new slim-line PS2's. (unless they sell an external HD)

Neon; I guess I'm hooked on Sony, I'll get a PS3.. I'll definitely wait for bug fixes and a price drop, but I'll get one. 
Turned off by Nintendo's game prices.. Cheap systems, yes, but the games never dropped... Maybe the've seen their error and will fix that, but it's kinda too late.

Should have gotten an x-box... with all the mods, it could play almost any game.. 
shhh (even Nintendo)  

Oh well, I've got Sony now and with PS3 being backward compatible... I get to keep my "old" games.. FF7 to X-2 and all the Tomb Raiders.. :up:


----------



## PJK

What is mmorpg? I recognize rpg, as role playing game, but what is the entire thing? Also, when is PS3 coming out?


----------



## Super-D-38

PS3... Next year??? 
Massive
Multi-player
On-line
Role
Playing
Game


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I have much faith in the new revolution, expecting it to be a bigger hit than 3D coming to the N64.

Oh, and you don't need alotta space or power to run an mmorpg, yes, one like san andreas, but think of online games like runescape, not alotta space or power needed for those.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh I guess a PS2 could do it, but it's just to old now.. Kinda a waste of $$ now that PS3 is in the works.

That could be a "hook" game for PS3, yah think? (If they build GTA SA mmorpg that is)
Or even any GTA R* title... 
Something like a mass world where you start as just a little g, and join a gang.. (online) 
You pull jobs for cash/respect, just like SA, but they could include Liberty and Vice City.. Look to take over, like Tommy Vercetti.. Or start your own gang, become a Mafia family.

Even include old gangs found in the first GTA's.. Zibatzu, Krishna, Russian.. ect.
That'd be sweet..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

MMORPG for PS2 -- FFXI online.


----------



## Super-D-38

And it needed the hard drive...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah it did lol, but not all mmorpgs take up lotsa space.


----------



## PJK

Cool, keep me updated.
Pat


----------



## Super-D-38

How go's the muderous rampaging?  

Did that mission with the "sky crane", (the helicopter with the magnet), allot of fun to grab other cars and drag them through traffic. :up: 

I blew up two cars and another had the cops shoot the two passengers when they jumped out.. Guess it hit a cop when I was dragging it.


----------



## Super-D-38

Multi-play up-dates, here: http://www.sa-mp.com/


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Ooh yah, they are fo'real.


----------



## Super-D-38

looks like it'll be sweet, yah?


----------



## Super-D-38

Hey, a white CJ.... http://www.gtagarage.com/mods/show.php?id=53


----------



## inferno456

That Game Is Hot!!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah it is, why all the short meaningless posts?


----------



## Super-D-38

iXneonXi said:


> Yah it is, why all the short meaningless posts?


Who?

(that short enough?)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

the message was intended for inferno.


----------



## Super-D-38

All right then.. I was about to open this.


----------



## crazyinengla

lol nice drink super D

i started a new game and this time have no barriers (get to drive to other cities) and some locations like jizzys club and the planning department building...you know the ones you cant normally get into, you can. Plus the food outlets and shops are all open as well as the tattoos...though you still get 4 star wanted level if you leave los santos...how?...just watch the very first set of cutscenes and when the cop car stops at the railway...get ready for that when it crosses type in the jetpack cheat as many times as possible, if your screen says 'wasted' then it should have worked. this is not BS and sorry if you already knew about it (this for ps2 btw)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

In PC you can visit anywhere and use tatoos from the start, but yah you do get like 4 starts going into certain places, and you don't have access to everything outside of los santos


----------



## crazyinengla

cool cool


----------



## Super-D-38

There is a PC mod that opens up the whole map.. Not sure if it removes the wanted stars.. I would guess that it does.

Or a trainer, and select "never wanted".


----------



## Super-D-38

CRAP!! I just saved "Lifes a beach" over my almost completed file....  
Thats way at the beginning... when you steal the sound van... 

I wish their was a backup file... Or an "AW CRAP" recovery button..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Thats why you always use one save file if you don't need others 
Or you could just download som1's save file >.<


----------



## Super-D-38

It was my Dads game... He was stuck on the dancing part... I was just so used to saving my game, I just had a "brain fart" I guess. 

Oh well, I've been over those tags so much, I found like 96 of them without looking at the map..


----------



## Super-D-38

Since I had to start over, I was gonna try not cheating... Well, that didn't work.  

I first started with just unlimited ammo... worked up until I started the gang war stuff..  10 guys plus cops shooting... Man that would take for ever.

Hows everyone else?..


----------



## Jockstar

Not used any cheats yet and cant see me doing so.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Haven't yet either, not that far in the game, but i like it w/o cheats. I do plan on entering some in another save file just for fun, it's funny to go running around with an rpg blowin stuff up XD


----------



## Doom_Machine

anyone tried using the more cars and draw distance mod? i love it, it rules!!
draw distance and so few cars was the only things i hated bout this game...but i guess doesnt help if your pc cant handle it.

now i just wish toca would get on that sa camhack mod so i can play in first person mode
but he does have his sacc 1.2 is out now, allows axis mapping, force feedback,keymapping..etc


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Just wait until MP:SA


----------



## Super-D-38

Super-D-38 said:


> Multi-play up-dates, here: http://www.sa-mp.com/


Either it's been hacked or it moved...

I found this one too. Something about multiplayer racing.. Not sure yet need to read more.. 
http://www.mtavc.com/


----------



## Doom_Machine

iXneonXi said:


> Just wait until MP:SA


no sense in me waiting, i have dialup..i cant play any online game on here anyway..lol

had to start all the way over using these mods though but i wasnt that far, some of pizzadox's trainer cheats dont seem to work though unless its just me..anyone else have trouble with some of em?


----------



## Super-D-38

Pizzadox 27?... 

I don't think I've used all of them but the ones I have used work... 
Could be the mods your adding, depending on what they change the trainer may not work right.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL dialup.

The site may have been hacked b/c thats a redirect to a noob site.

Tho i did find this:

http://www.gtasanandreas.net/news/single.php?id=1620


----------



## Doom_Machine

i just realized my user tracks arnt working, it just plays the commercials or whatever, i put all my songs in the user track folder
anyone know a reason?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Are they shortcuts?


----------



## Super-D-38

All I did was shortcut to my MP3 folder, didn't move anything.. 
Guess you could try the scan for media option.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

You don't put the actual files there, you put shortcuts. Once done you go ingame and scan for media.


----------



## Super-D-38

You only need a short cut to the folder that has the mp3's... 
You don't need to shortcut all of your mp3's.. Just saves time.  

GTA 3 (and V.C. ??) you had to copy the files to the game folder, at least they fixed that little annoyance. :up:


----------



## Doom_Machine

Super-D-38 said:


> GTA 3 (and V.C. ??) you had to copy the files to the game folder, at least they fixed that little annoyance. :up:


well to some like me its an annoyance to not beable to copy, its very simple to select copy then paste rather than create shortcuts, should work both ways i would think

just got my samsung 915n lcd monitor, suppose to be 8ms, games look better than windows does, it'll take some gettn used to, plust limted to 1280 res. but at least no dead pixels but its awesome for only 354 bucks


----------



## Super-D-38

Shortcuts are easy too.  

Get to your mp3 folder, (don't open it), right click and select "create shortcut".
Go to the new shortcut, right click and select "cut".
Open the GTA SA "User tracks" folder.. Right click in the folder, and select "paste".
You new shortcut should now be in that folder..

I think "Drag and drop" would also work, but I don't want you to move your mp3 folder by mistake.. (something I would do)  

Start the game and the songs should be there, if not have it scan for media.. 

As for working both ways.... Yeh, You would think so, but it strictly says to make a shortcut.. So they designed it that way.

My example is one shortcut to a folder called "My Songs". This folder also has sub folders, but the game found them too.. 
So all my songs play from 3 folders, using only one shortcut.. :up: 

All the above info is also to help others that just didn't know..


----------



## Doom_Machine

thanks, i'd like to try it out but since i switched to my lcd monitor gta wont load up, it reads from cd then doesnt do anything, other games play ok so it seems odd it would do this all of a sudden, it ran fine perfectly just the day before.
shame...look at all my posts, i'm just goin from one problem to the next just with this game..this sucks


----------



## inam

GTA is THE BEST game ever....the mastermind behind that game really had a bright mind! It is a GREAT game....!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I know and the team making it mplayer, its gonna be a videogame revolution.


----------



## Couriant

I know the Original was Multiplayer, but wasn't co-op nor anything like the GTA of today.


----------



## Super-D-38

lol GTA was fun... I like just running arround, and having the little guy fart and burp at everyone... 

I had alot of car crashes with those first GTA games.... Since you couldn't see very far and all.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

wasn't the very first one for gameboy?
The PSone one was ok (GTA2) but GTA III started the coolness.


----------



## Super-D-38

PS1 had GTA, GTA London, and GTA 2..

I have all 6 GTA's... First 3 are PS1, last 3 are PS2 and PC... :up:  
(Well London was kind of an add-on, so it's not really a numbered game.)

Don't have any of the cross overs, like for GB, GBA and such...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Oh I c, well they are moving into all the consoles now


----------



## Couriant

Did you know?

GTA was banned in most countries, and when England (home of GTA) tried to ban it, it was already too late because it was off the shelves before they could have stopped it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah GTA is gettin banned nearly everywhere but ofcourse not the US, noo way


----------



## Super-D-38

That's right, You can't tell U.S. (us) what to do...  

Never banned the game Postal 2... That one was way more violent.. 
Good game too. :up:

PS: best way to sell a game is to ban it..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Bout to say that 

i finally beat robbing uncle sam i figured outa trick.

i'm tryin to beat the first race mission.


----------



## Super-D-38

iXneonXi said:


> Bout to say that
> 
> i finally beat robbing uncle sam i figured outa trick.
> 
> i'm tryin to beat the first race mission.


The one with Cesar? the lowriders?

If it's that one:
That one seemed easier than the PS2... Nothing against you, but just hold back at first, let them crash and bump.. Once to the Divided 4 lane (along the beach) pass as many as you can. Take the first turn and if your not in 1'st yet, hang behind the leader and wait for a wide road, then take'em, hold a constant speed, (not real fast) just to stay ahead and it simple...

I've done it 3 times now, and each time I stop and wait for them at the pier.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I think i'll buy 5x nitro, wait till we are going down the final straightaway (pier) and then put on the nitro i think thatll work that means?


----------



## meep

Waaait... GTA San Andreas... isn't that the one with the porn game hidden in it? I think I saw something(s) about it on G4TV.


----------



## crazyinengla

really now talking about porn tsk tsk lol

(PS2) i have finally got all horseshoes, photos an oyesters....phew a lotta work (puttin in the cheats cd an loading the game up lol and it only a lite version it came free wid PLAY magazine, has vice city and GTAIII cheats too)


----------



## Super-D-38

Hidden porn!!!..... ??? 
Well, don't know of that but there is unlockable sex "coffee" scenes. 

I know you can enter the strip clubs too. Haven't heard of porn though..


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh I found this about the "porn".
http://www.ukresistance.co.uk/2005/06/gta-san-andreas-porn-shame.html

It's nothing... It needs to be unlocked in order to see it anyway.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

The game exists it's a mod called hot coffee and i don't plan on getting it.


----------



## Super-D-38

Seriously, it's nothing.... I have unlocked it, and have seen it.. 
I don't recommended it for the kids, but it's more of a pain, than anything good to look at.

It becomes part of your date, if you mess up, the date ends badly.
It's all rhythm, you know, in/out, up/down... It's only fun the first time, (no pun) then it's just a time waster..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL funny.


----------



## Super-D-38

Found an easier way to do the "Robbing Uncle Sam" mission.

Don't open the front gate, just go right for the warehouse. Shoot the guards, open the door, shoot more guards..
Use the fork lift to collect the crates near the door, (not out front as that is where the truck goes), even the 2 out side.. Once all the crates are near the door, shoot the front gate open..

Now you won't need to go to far from the truck, and you can jump out and shoot the other guards as they come..


----------



## Super-D-38

SA-MP is back up, and say it's at 20%... 
That's gonna rock... 
http://www.sa-mp.com/

How many plan on trying it when it's done?
We could start a TSG "gang"..


----------



## crazyinengla

hey super D robbing uncle sam was easy for me...i figgered to get out and shoot the gaurds no problem


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah before u posted i figured out a trick, pop the guards before ryder gets by you, and bring the outside crates to the car first.


----------



## Couriant

*Clinton wades into GTA sex storm*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4682533.stm


----------



## crazyinengla

i think its sick games have these things innit, i dont mind swearing so much but $ £ X hmm well thats for all the perverts out there i spose, but then again its an 18 rated game so its adult matierial so.....


----------



## Couriant

Rockstar claim that they didn't add them in, so the FTC are looking to it on how it got there. But it looks like it was already there...


----------



## crazyinengla

yeah i think it does, because if i read right, rockstar said it was already in the game, just unaccesable.


----------



## Super-D-38

*WHAT!!!!!!!* Oh come on..... If any one can "get off" on seeing that, they need help.
First, it's locked, *YOU* must unlock it... So how is that rock*'s fault.?

Second, yes it is in the game, the mod isn't big enough to change that... The mod I used only changed one script in the game.. Just that allowed me to view the "coffee" scenes..
I didn't get the one that makes all the girls nude, I really don't think you need that one.

Third, Clinton?......... That right there is enough to sell thousands of more games.
I think "she" just want's more publicity. :down:

Fourth, What about "The Sims" 1 and 2? It had mods for nudity and sex.. even with the kids!!  Ran at higher detail too. That's sicker than GTA.

I think many people like Clinton, just hate this game as a whole, and want it stopped.. 
But as we all know, the more this get's press, the more games sell, and more kids hear about "Hot Coffee".

I don't think under 12ish should be playing this game any way..
At that age, if your in public school, you hear that language every day, and chances are you've already started to find out about sex.. 

Final thought... Clinton just needs to crawl back into the hole she came from.. :up: 
The game got it's M rating, now leave it alone.. How about the stupid parents that can't read?... "M?, I think it's ok for my 8 year old..."

It's called responsibility!! For our selves, not the government for us.


----------



## crazyinengla

yeah you do have a point there


----------



## Couriant

Sims 1 had that? since when??

Anyways you are right about the responsibility thing. For example when I worked for Target, a kid came up with the SA game in hand. I didn't see it until i scanned it and saw the game cover. The register will prompt for a date of birth, but I knew the kid was no older than 13. I told him that due to the age restriction, I could sell him the game. I put the game to one sife and a few minutes later, the mother came over wanting to know why her kid couldn't buy the game. I explained the reasons why and she ended up purchasing the game for the kid. She was a snooty lady anyways, thinking she was better than everyone else.

If the parents want to buy these games for their young childern, let thim. But they can't complain if their child is affected by these games. These parents need to take responsibility for thier actions (something I rarely see in the US).


----------



## Super-D-38

Sims 1 had it in mods... the one to remove the blurr, then you could get nude skin packs..

Once you had all that there was a few different "sex" beds and rugs.. The problem was even the kids in the house could use them... 

Any one for that matter.. The old neighbor guy could come for a visit and end up having sex with the kids.. both male and female.

Even same sex.. So it wasn't a "perfect" mod.. Just something to see and you'd get tired of it..


----------



## Couriant

But it wasn't Maxis who put them there right?


----------



## Super-D-38

No, but the nude blurr sure went away easy... 
Just like with GTA, *YOU* needed to unlock and install.. but it was out there.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Did the code exist in the PS2 version? Because why would they leave dormant code in a game instead of just removing it @[email protected]


----------



## Super-D-38

I've read that that is how it was found the first time... Someone was poking arround a PS2 disc and found it. It was just to difficult to unlock it on a PS2.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Not like i would try but is it possible to unlock it and use it on a PS2 or the actual unlock is only available for PC? I'm wondering why they would leave unused code in the game.


----------



## Super-D-38

? haven't looked for the PS2 one.. I read it is out there, but not sure how to use it.
I'll look around and see if I can find it.

I have seen the PC scenes, and really they make your date longer.
More difficult, and boring.. After seeing them, I'm glad they took it out. Not for what they are, but just because of them.


----------



## Super-D-38

Some about the PS2 mod.. http://www.gta-sanandreas.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t42730.html

If you just want to see what it is check here... 
Warning!! actual images from the game.. 
http://www.gtasanandreas.net/news/single.php?id=1469


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah im more interested in missions and drivin around wreckin things than wasting my time with cutscenes videos or minigames.


----------



## crazyinengla

too rite iXneonXi fo'sure if a game was based on watching it be boring


----------



## Super-D-38

Like Final Fantasy?........ LOL, just kidding. I like FF too. alot of cut scenes though.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

*phew* i'm @ the downtown mission with big smoke and it is really hard to freakin fun!


----------



## Jockstar

I'm stuck on how to learn to fly after i bought the airport. I cant get past the helicopter and shooting targets bit. Very difficult IMHO


----------



## Super-D-38

I just blast down the runway all guns blazing... Come in kinda low and if you get it right all the trucks will go up, before you get to the end..

Make a hard fast turn and head for the two that move... If you can, just hover in one place and let them drive into you're rockets...

The key to this one is just keep blasting... :up: 
It may even help if you use the cockpit view.. 
PC ver. is hard because of all the buttons, unless your using a joystick.  

Get all gold and you get the "Hunter" chopper. (The one with the rockets)  

It is hard, just keep at it and soon you'll get it. 
Wait until motorcycle school, I hate the "jump to a stoppie" test. :down:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I have 2 OG missions left for los santos. He is far away and i need2 buy the home near his start, i need to make about 3k really fast whats best way?


----------



## Super-D-38

Kill drug dealers... they cary allot of cash.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Stuck in Los Santos, where can i find them?


----------



## Super-D-38

it's the guys that stand in one place and usually have their arms crossed.

They will talk to you if your close.. They have guns though so shoot from behind.

Often they have on a black tank top, or a white hooded sweat shirt.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

any special places they may spawn @?


----------



## Super-D-38

All around the "hood".


----------



## crazyinengla

hey super D yeah the bike school missions, that jump to a stoppie 1, man thats hard you press the buttons to do a stoppie and straight away it says you've failed, what gives


----------



## Super-D-38

You can't let the back tire touch..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

OMG i found a really good way to make $$. If you just use the chainsaw on the high amounts of spawns on the highway right between ocean docks and willowfield (i think) you can make $$ real fast. I made $2k in about 10 minutes.


----------



## GnitsoH

This game has to be one of the best PC games I have ever played.

Have you guys checked out the PizzaDox cheat that was released? I have it. 

You run it in the directory where GTA is installed and you can easily enable many of the cheats and unkown cheats by pressing a single button.

Let me know or PM me if you want it I can send it to you along with their directions.

Have you guys heard of the coffee cup cheat? Google it, hehe.

It's a sex cheat that RockSTAR decided not to release in the game but hackers have found the code still existed in the game and found a way to crack it so that you can actually see your player having sex with hookers and girls.


----------



## crazyinengla

yeah we know about the hot coffee mod
and super D my rear tire doesnt touch, it just ends the moment i try a stoppie.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

yah we already know all of that we've been sittin here talkin for awhile. I myself am not a fan of any of the coffe stuff, and i dont like to cheat, i'm pushing for 100% without cheats.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I think yall'd like this it allows you to extract music from the game so u can listen in media player. I take it it is legal since you already have the files from getting the game. There may be another program like this one but i found this link:

http://www.thegtaplace.com/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=560

[edit - update: OMG! My brother killed a gazillion GSF (grove street families) to get $$ but it made the GSF the gang that hates me the most, what am I to do, does this affect the game in any way??]


----------



## Super-D-38

Neon: Don't think it hurts the 100% thing, but it's bad that they hate you.. Now they will try and kill you.

crazy: ? not sure... I'm not to that point yet so I can't test it.. All I can think of is... going to the side, or to slow... The only fail I know of is letting the tire touch... Once you start your stoppie you need to hold it... 
The bike can land on both wheels, but you must start your stoppie right away..

I'll load my PS2 game and head over for some tests.. and get back to ya.. might be a while. Don't play it much.


----------



## Super-D-38

Sorry crazy, my PS2 game isn't out of San Fierro... 
I'll see if a "No cop" cheat will get me over there, and if the school is open.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

So what, i now have to kill roughly 1,000 ballas??? I mean I finally got to the gang wars part, can i just win several of them to get GSF off of my hated list?

BTW, GSF (grove stree familes) once was called OGF (orange grove families) and the graphics in the game still say OGF


----------



## Super-D-38

? I guess, I never had the GSF/OGF gang mad at me..
"Dope" slap your brother and tell him not to kill the green guy's.
If you want cash, kill the drug dealers...

Edit: crazy; nope the bike school isn't open yet... Just keep trying, try different ways... Full speed, land and hit the brakes.. Lean foward a bit too.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

He knows now. I'll just go clear out some ballas. I can still recruit people to my gang but it is hard. 
Does ammunation work that if you find a gun, you can go buy it back at the store instead of having to find it again?? And will it come out with more ammo than where you found it? I was wonderin because i could get the m4 and then go buy it back at ammunation allowing me to get more m4 ammo. Or the ak47.


----------



## Super-D-38

The more territory you take the more respect you'll get.
Yes, I think any gun you find and use can be purchased... (I use unlimited ammo, so don't need to buy them) If you can do all 100 tags, you will get the AK47, ?Tech9? (I think), double barreled sawed off shot gun, and Molotov's.. They will spawn in CJ's house.. 
Just enter and exit for more ammo..

If you get "Hitman" on the sawed-off shotguns you can hold two at a time.. They are the strongest non-rocket gun it the game... 
With both you can down helicopters easily, and are even strong enough to blow cars off the road..
That's right, those guns can move cars/trucks... 

Something to really try and get.

Edit: Neon; If you would like a map with hidden locations I can send it to you through Yahoo... It's just to big to post here..
I know your trying not to cheat, but finding all the tags is really gonna be tough... And once your kicked out of Andreas you'll lose all your territory..

Spoiler I know...


----------



## Super-D-38

Online Tag only map.. 
http://www.gta-sanandreas.com/guides/tagsmap/map.htm


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I think i'll do some turf wars and tags


----------



## Super-D-38

"Last of the Mullets", "A Few Good Hens".... Book titles.. 
Found on the bed in CJ's safe house in Dillimore..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Lol :d


----------



## Jockstar

The helicopter thing is sreally pissing me off.


----------



## crazyinengla

yeah im trying super D and take your time...theres no rush dude and neon shame about the gangs lol, ive got only four more golds to go in the driving school, the rest are silver so i have the bullet and that other car whatever it is, but only four more for the hotknife, nearly there i got 99% on that taxi 1 where you go backwards and turn to go forwards, if only i can get that extra 1%, you know that 90 degree parallel parking 1 where you have to skid sideways between two cars, that took me ages but a finally did it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Som1 said a poor guy like me can make lota $$ betting on horses. Where is the horses place i've checked everywhere in that intersection.


----------



## Super-D-38

Neon: what part of town?

I've never won in betting... Couldn't even gamble well.

The one in Los Santos is under the south end of the "Mulholland Intersection".

Crazy: Yes that parallel parking one is tough.. 

Jock: all I can say is practice... It can take me many tries too..

These test are a pain, but many are worth it... Mostly the flying ones, all gold and you get the "Hunter" chopper..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Been to mullholland intersection, couldn't find it could you give me which side of it, i couldn't find it.


----------



## Super-D-38

Sure Neon; It's about here:

Has a horse on the sign.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LIL late for that but thanx, I already made over 50 million on horse betting. So it is true, you can have over 10 mil without cheats


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Can you get m4 ammo from ammu-nation?? I have so much money it doesn't matter if i have to pay alot.

Also, is there a way to see how much more people you have to cap till you get hitman? I have been at gangster for awhile.


----------



## Super-D-38

It's not all people.. I've gotten hitman just blowing up cars.
Right in front of CJ's house no less... Shoot the people, and when the medics come shoot them and blow-up the ambulance.. then any fire trucks that come for the fire.. General Chaos!  

It's nice to stay near a safe house, to loses the wanted level. :up: 

Sorry, my mind has gone blank, M4?... what is?
I think any gun can be purchased, but some only get "un-locked" after certain missions.

Edit: Oh, OK, I looked it up... Yes you can buy M4's... you may need to wait though.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Oh, so i should go grab the m4 spawn, save, and then i should be able to stock up @ ammu-nation? Also, I prefer not to shoot the grove guys, so i'll just do some turf wars and missions i guess >.<


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, Grove is allready mad at you.. 
Not sure how the gun thing works, it may be when you use them, or it could be certain missions that unlock them.


----------



## Jockstar

Passed the flying thing. Curently off trying to steal 4 policebikes. Also been and done some KIckstart comp. Cool man!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Before taking off can you steer the Dodo??


----------



## Super-D-38

Neon: It should be just like steering the other plain's...
Default PC is Q (left) E (right)....

BTW, If you fly for about a half hour, you can get you license. Then you can enter the airports, without jumping the fence. :up: 

Jock: Glad you made it.. Did you get all Gold?


----------



## Doom_Machine

when i get to the mission life's a beach...the whole game dissapears and i'm back to my desktop, happens right when i show up to the beach party..any ideas?


----------



## Super-D-38

Well, this thread isn't for tech help, but....
Does the game close, or just minimize?...

Just this one mission?.. Could be a corrupt cut scene..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Oh thanx, i didnt know how2 fly any plane, but the dodo i wanted to fly in general. TY for the tip, couldn't find that lol 

Yah, it may be a corrupt cutscene.


----------



## Doom_Machine

it closes and it happens during the cutscene...so if its corrupt then does tha tmean its in the disk and i'm screwed? 
ive had it for a while and its too late to take it back and i cant use another gamesave cuz i have an infinite draw distance hack plus the coffee hack which requires to start all over and i love my draw distance hack since my pc can handle it


----------



## Super-D-38

Infinite draw needs to start over?.. 
Unless you used a different "coffee" hack, the one I used could be turned on or off.. 

Can you remove the Draw hack and see if thats it... of even the coffee mod... 
Any of those could have goofed just enough to cause the crash.

It's not really that far in the game, so if anything, you could try a re-install... 
Get to that point without the mods and see if it still crashes... If so you might be able to send it to Rock*..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

yah try working without mods/hacks.


----------



## Super-D-38

Woo Hoo, I made 1,000 post's!!!!!!  

Just thought I'd share. :up: 

Hows GTA going?... 
The "burn and lap" and the "90" in the drive test, sure were tough this time.. 
I had to take a break and come back..  
I was about to throw things.... I really hate that 90 test.... :down:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

At another PC not @ my house this week can't play GTA, but i have so much money I stocked up on ammo and bought all the safe houses


----------



## Jockstar

Super-D-38 said:


> Neon: It should be just like steering the other plain's...
> Default PC is Q (left) E (right)....
> 
> BTW, If you fly for about a half hour, you can get you license. Then you can enter the airports, without jumping the fence. :up:
> 
> *Jock: Glad you made it.. Did you get all Gold?*


No. But at least i finally passed.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'm gonna do it over and over again to get all gold, i hear the rewards are really good just like getting all tags.


----------



## Doom_Machine

Super-D-38 said:


> Infinite draw needs to start over?..
> *..


thats what it says, but its worth it to see far out into the distance, i'll try reinstalling without anything and see, any dates on a patch release yet?
one more question while i'm here, how do i use the replay feature, i noticed a replay file in my user folder but havnt seen anywhere to play it back, sorry if dumb question but i dont have the manual for the game


----------



## Super-D-38

Neon: Driving, you get 3 cars... Bronze, "Super GT" --- Silver, "Bullet" --- Gold, "Hot Knife".. (Kina like an old roadster).
Boat; Sail Boat, speed boat, super speed boat..
Bike; Random spawn of chopper, race bike, and the 900 super bike..
Flight school; Stunt Plane, ??, and the "Hunter" chopper.

Doom: Haven't heard of any patch, though I really haven't looked..
Replay.... I think it's only for multiple part missions.. If you fail in the second half you can skip the first half when you start it again..

That's the only replay I know of.. Unless it has to do with two player.. 

Edit: hey Doom found this... I guess I was wrong.


> But that's okay, because the PC version has the best, albeit most difficult to find and use, replay feature of the bunch. With the F1, F2 and F3 keys you can watch, save and load replays of CJ's greatest hits. By pressing F1, you'll be treated to a replay of the thirty seconds of game time immediately prior to your pressing F1. After the replay ends, you can press F2 to save it, and then you can press F3 anytime to watch it again. While it's too bad that you can only store one replay, that's more than can be said for the PS2 and Xbox versions.


----------



## Doom_Machine

aw, i reinstalled and now my previous gamesave causes it to crash, 3rd time starting over..dont suppose anyone has a save to life is a beach i could bum?


----------



## Super-D-38

Sorry.. Both mine are to San Fierro..

I learned about that replay just because of you Doom... I had no idea it was there.
Now I'll need to try it some time.


----------



## Doom_Machine

Super-D-38 said:


> Sorry.. Both mine are to San Fierro..
> 
> I learned about that replay just because of you Doom... I had no idea it was there.
> Now I'll need to try it some time.


yeah ive read about it, i think its just replays off all your stunts but still no clue on how to play it, however i found another crash at the just business cutscene..this sux


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Mine is only 2-4 missions past life is a beach, so prolly closest you could get. You wont be missing out on that much trust me. Downside = i just passed doberman so theres tons of tur wars goin on and you are gonna have to do atleast 3 of them because my dumb brother killed a bunch of grove which now hates me so if u do 3 turf wars on ballas they will hate you.


----------



## Doom_Machine

iXneonXi said:


> Mine is only 2-4 missions past life is a beach, so prolly closest you could get. You wont be missing out on that much trust me. Downside = i just passed doberman so theres tons of tur wars goin on and you are gonna have to do atleast 3 of them because my dumb brother killed a bunch of grove which now hates me so if u do 3 turf wars on ballas they will hate you.


hey thanx alot, hopefully i wont find anymore crashes.

racer has released sa camhack 1.1, it allows for different camera views as well as first person, it can add alot of fun to the game
http://toca.game-editing.net/files


----------



## I Fix 4 U

PS, what gcard do u have to have infinite draw?


----------



## Doom_Machine

iXneonXi said:


> PS, what gcard do u have to have infinite draw?


i have 6800gt but i dont see much performance hit, its not actually totally infinite, its just whatever number you set it to
just open timecyc in wordpad...under shadows you see 800, i changed mine to 8000 and i can see pretty far out there, i dont know if theres a limit or not on how high you can go
for some reason i was thinking you had to start over a new gamesave but apparantly not that was something else.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

oh, good so u dont need2 start another game.

Well good on a 9800 Pro you should be able to do the same. Now i wonder why you'd use the patch when GTA has a built in Draw Distance option in the options area ingame.


----------



## Couriant

Looks like the ESRB (sp) has decided to pull all of GTA: SA off the shelves and Take Two / Rockstar is making a non "hot coffee" version. That and they are suing Action Replay for making codes / hardware to break the games coding to access the hot coffee mini game.


----------



## Super-D-38

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Looks like the ESRB (sp) has decided to pull all of GTA: SA off the shelves and Take Two / Rockstar is making a non "hot coffee" version. That and they are suing Action Replay for making codes / hardware to break the games coding to access the hot coffee mini game.


What!?.. That's a bunch of BS, they gave the M (17+) rating.. just let it go..
Sheesh, stupid people win again.

Doom: that quote tells you the buttons to press... F1 starts, F2 saves, and F3 plays it again any time.


----------



## Couriant

I guess it should have been A rating!


----------



## Super-D-38

> Rockstar said it would provide new labels to any retailer willing to keep selling the games and offer a downloadable patch to fix the sexual content in PC versions. The company also is working on a new, more secure version, to be rated ``M,'' for mature.


Yeh right, who's gona download that.. If they found the mod, they can find a way around any patch.



> The ESRB announced today that upon conclusion of their investigation into the "Hot Coffee" mod, the rating of "M" for Rockstar's Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas will be changed to an "AO", or Adults Only. Patricia Vance, president of the ESRB said,


See, parents can be as dumb as doorknobs and still win.. What part of 17+ did they miss?



> The ESRB also calls on developers and publishers to "proactively protect their games from illegal modifications by third parties."


What fun is that? Mods make games better.. (some times)


----------



## Super-D-38

Voice your opinion with the ESRB's attack on Rock*..
Complain here: http://www.esrb.org/


----------



## I Fix 4 U

But it is barely accessible in the PS2, so they went to AO LOL!!!

I guess the PC game is the only AO game I have lol, nomatters i'm not downloading the mod.


----------



## Couriant

well, it's understandable  considering.


----------



## Super-D-38

Well, keep this version, the price just went up!...


----------



## Doom_Machine

iXneonXi said:


> Now i wonder why you'd use the patch when GTA has a built in Draw Distance option in the options area ingame.


no 800 is the max that it allows ingame, this way allows you to set the draw distance much further


----------



## I Fix 4 U

lol after using that high of a draw distance the PS2 version looks horrible


----------



## Super-D-38

I thought the max in game draw was ok (better than PS2)... hmm I'll need to try the farther one..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Well for all the 7x Nvidia Series guys or the Dual Card people, go try and bring the draw way up, i hear it can be useful when in the "Hunter" or going w/ nitro on.


----------



## Super-D-38

I like the 10X draw, but I don't like the "flickering". Buildings blinking.. And it takes just a bit more time for things to load... 

I guess if your flying it'll be good, but of foot it's just a bit much.
Cool though.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Still funny how I have an AO game lol 

Well, the PS2 draw is horrible idk how anyone can fly low.


----------



## Doom_Machine

yeah the ps2 draw is horrid, i dont see how anyone could really enjoy that version to any extent, the only gripe i have with the pc version is that i cant do everything using just the controller itself like on the ps2...for instance, i have no clue which key is for nitrous boost, its not listed in contorller and other control problems where its a real pain like right analog does nothing, so i mapped it all to my keyboard and its still difficult when doing certain things and i have no auto aim, only manual when using mouse+keys..but i'm not really complaining or nothing cuz its a spectacularly fun game

think its time to shoot some pool and kill anyone that wins with my pool stick


----------



## Super-D-38

iXneonXi said:


> Still funny how I have an AO game lol
> 
> Well, the PS2 draw is horrible idk how anyone can fly low.


Gota say I crashed alot.. Many a tree and antenna "poped" right into my plane/heli. 

Yeh I wish auto aim was usable with the mouse. Oh well, God mode is great if you can't aim. :up:

"AO".... Yeh 5 something million copies of PS2 were sold.. all "AO" now..


----------



## Super-D-38

This is gonna be sweet when it's done.... Still only 20%.. SA-MP.com


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah the no more auto-aim annoys me, but then ofcourse it'll be better for SA-MP 

It does mention nitro, annoying how it is unlisted in the key settings, but ingame if you equip a car with nitro the game will auto-display a message telling you to "press LMB to engage nitro" or something of that sort.


----------



## Super-D-38

Well if you don't have GTA SA now, you're gonna pay allot more..
ebay prices have gone up, some PS2 versions are still around $25.. PC and X-box seem to be $40 + and many bidders.

Amazon prices are also going up.. 

See, sex sells.  
I think Rock* is kinda lovin this.. every old title will probably be sold. :up:


----------



## Super-D-38

Got this as a reply..



> July 22, 2005
> 
> Dear Friend:
> 
> Thank you for contacting ESRB with your comments regarding the investigation into Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas, and the explicit material that has been found to exist on the game discs for sale to the public. This is a serious and complex issue, and we understand your concern.
> 
> On July 8th, the ESRB announced that we had opened a formal and thorough investigation into this matter. As a result, it was determined that the hidden content served to undermine the game�s initial M (Mature 17+) rating, and that the game must either be recalled and reproduced without the hidden content, or else carry an AO (Adults Only 18+) rating.
> 
> We are determined to uphold the integrity and public trust of the ESRB rating system, and in this case we acted in the interests of people like you, who are concerned about explicit video game content and rely on the ratings to make informed decisions about game purchases.
> 
> You will find the press release announcing the findings of our investigation here: http://www.esrb.com/about_updates.asp#7-20-05. We appreciate your taking the time to express your opinion on this issue, and trust that you will find that our actions serve to protect you, the consumer. It is our hope that you will continue to rely on the ESRB ratings for accurate and objective information about video game content.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Patricia Vance
> 
> President, ESRB


Hope they know their actions will sell record numbers.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah I agree, i'm sure Rock* is loving this. They know whoever is buying GTA today, will buy the next one when it comes out.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

PS --> ESRB whining about modding, Most developers encourage modding, so that more sales are made and that the game can be expanded without the company even having to work on code. I know the guys at the top of Battlefield and Half Life want their games modded all over the place.


----------



## Super-D-38

Ever see a flying train?....  
Found on the "Snail Trail" mission for Ten Pennie, in San Fierro.
It's the one where you chase the reporter and kill him.

Just follow one of the on coming trains back to the station and it will turn 90* and go out over the bay...

Also proof...


----------



## Jockstar

Has any one seen the motorbike riders without a bike? I have came accross thsi a couple of times. ie The guy looks like hes riding a motorbike. But there is no bike below him.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Is he going fast in motion?


----------



## Super-D-38

To bad I saved after doing the mission. I was gona try and ride the train, see how far it went.

No I haven't seen bike-less riders.. Are they all over? Or a certain place?
"Jack" his invisible bike.. :up: 

Also had to remove the 10X draw, People were disappearing in cut scenes. Once the screen went all shadows on me.. All I could see was dark blue out line of stuff..

10X is cool, but causes too many glitches for me. Maybe 5X would work better.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Sometimes it goes all shadows on me i dont even use any mods.


----------



## Super-D-38

Mine never did, until the mod, so that's why it went. 
The scene with "Ran Fa Li", he was almost invisible.. I could only see a few parts of him, his whole face was gone..

It never crashed, but just didn't work right.

Oh well I'm waiting for SA-MP any way... I'll challenge ya Neon. Course, I don't even know how it's gonna work... Will they need servers? Pay $$$? Or direct link?...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I think itll be servers; and i'm sure it won't be pay,thatll get them sued.


----------



## Super-D-38

Rode the flying train... It, just crossed the air port then into the mountain and was gone... Still kinda cool though. :up: 

Photo's of my trip..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

So you were pushed off the back and fell off?


----------



## Super-D-38

yep, this one had another engine at the back, so it kinda smashed CJ into the hill.

Still,...... Fun.


----------



## Super-D-38

Followed the flying train farther..
I cheated to get a jet pack, then flew along with the train..

It cuts from San Fierro, all the way to the other side of Palomino Creek. Then it turns back onto the tracks.. And back through Los Santos..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Thats neat. I'm stuck on Los Sepulcros, theres waaaay to many ballas shootin @ me at once and I die very fast even with body armor. Any hints/ideas?


----------



## Super-D-38

run and hide.. alot


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Someone said you could grab the sniper rifle and snipe the other ballas before goin after the main guy? Possible? IDK. 

I'll be taggin.


----------



## Super-D-38

Main guy?.... Never seen a main guy. I'de just say to use the twin double barrel shotgun..
It kicks the most a**..

But, without the unlimited ammo cheat, it will reload allot, and is kinda slow.
?? All I can say is shoot and move.. Run for a wall or something.. Most areas are big enough to move arround in.. 

It's really hard if your not cheating... I would say at least use unlimited ammo.. It really saves the reload time.

Just don't use type in cheats, as those will kill your chance of 100% complete.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Naw, UA isn't for me, I don't have hitman yet either, so I'll try snipin.
The main guy is like Kane or sometin. I g2g for now.


----------



## Super-D-38

Kane?... Don't know who that is.. ...... ....... That the guy on the first mission when you take over the park?

All the other gang fights just have 3 waves of guys.. No "main" guy.. 
Starts with like, bats and pistols, then machine guns, then assault rifles.

Hide close to a safe house and blow stuff up.. Not your gang but other stuff.. 
That will get you to hitman. When the cops come just run in and save..


----------



## crazyinengla

wont shooting the petrol tanks help raise your weapon ratings...or popping the tyres?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Oh, I've done plenty of turf wars 

This is the one in the cemetary mission.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

w00t, ur right, tire really help!
Hitman w/ SMG & Sawnoff!!! :up:  :up: 

Is it possible to dual-wield an SMG?


----------



## Super-D-38

Nope, you need the "Tech 9" or the "micro SMG", those are dual.


----------



## chain_metal

how about VC jkjkjk


----------



## Super-D-38

Said that in your post... 
VC is a good game, but SA is just better. You can swim in this one.. The map is bigger..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Bout to say that ---> YOU CAN SWIM NOW YAY!

w00t :up:  :up: w00t


----------



## Couriant

i can't tell you the countless times I fell into the water getting into / out of the boats


----------



## Super-D-38

Or just driving way to fast and not able to stop before hitting the water..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Just tiptoeing in like 2 inches


----------



## crazyinengla

yeah didnt everyone hate not being able to swim in those past GTA


----------



## crazyinengla

oh its 11pm l8rs next time guys


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Nice chattin, wow lol it's only 5:45 PM here 

ALL TAGS DONE YAY!!!


----------



## Super-D-38

Woo Hoo!! Stock up on ammo.. For Free!!!!!!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

AK-47 - Hitman LVL Reached; Ammo = 548 - 30

Ok now some1 said the m4 is unlimited. Huh?

Update: Comin along! Mission : The Green Sabre.


----------



## Super-D-38

I don't think any "guns" are unlimited... Unless you cheat.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Naw I figured it out. It was unlimited in the mission only.


----------



## Super-D-38

So, have you been booted to the country yet?..

If so, you lost any gang territory you had taken.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah I knew i'd lose the territory XD

Yah I'm in da country but now i'm back in los santos but thats only because ive been drivin around in an 18 wheeler on a crazy mission thats hard to beat.


----------



## Super-D-38

Secret to the trucking missions...(The ones with cops) Use the train tracks.. It's bumpy and slow, but very few cops... Just watch for trains.  

You want to play with a monster truck?.. There is one parked in that little trailer park right as you enter/leave LS.. (Ok, well just to the Left when leaving)

If it's not there, just go down the road a bit and come back, it will spawn there all the time.. Woo Hoo 4-wheel steering!!


----------



## crazyinengla

i like the monster truck...driving it over the cars...hey get a tow truck and you know the bulldozer that spawns nearby...hook it up to that and go round in circles till your at the tighest turn and the fastest speed...now turn out of it and the tow should get flinged...well it always does when i do it


----------



## crazyinengla

wow 280 posts already...any of you guys hooked a tow onto a tractor and then hooked like a motor home or a tanker on the tractor...be careful though cos i drive slowly and carefully and a turn to steep flings them all out


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'm gonna go try what yall said.


----------



## Super-D-38

crazyinengla said:


> wow 280 posts already...any of you guys hooked a tow onto a tractor and then hooked like a motor home or a tanker on the tractor...be careful though cos i drive slowly and carefully and a turn to steep flings them all out


I've had 4 tractors and a car hooked up to each other.. :up: 
If I had the time I'd collect 3-4 tow trucks, and 3-4 tractors...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Kinda like a train goin there, or seperate?


----------



## Super-D-38

Like an unstable train.. Turn too sharp and it gets "flung" apart.

Oh Yeh, I also found one of those "Bandito" single seat dune buggies..
One spawns near City hall area in San Fierro.. It's next to the pier that's on the beach... Also a "Jet Max" speed boat..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

OK, after playin so far I think i may have a cinematic error. NOEZ. The mission is "Wu Zi Mu" and when i hit the missioin red circle to start the cinematic screen starts but no video, it shows the mission title but there it freezes.


----------



## Super-D-38

?.... don't know. I've been lucky I guess, I havent had many errors.. 

Try without the 10X mod. (If your using it)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

No mods.


----------



## crazyinengla

Super-D-38 said:


> Like an unstable train.. Turn too sharp and it gets "flung" apart.
> 
> Oh Yeh, I also found one of those "Bandito" single seat dune buggies..
> One spawns near City hall area in San Fierro.. It's next to the pier that's on the beach... Also a "Jet Max" speed boat..


i knew that for quite a while


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Theres a vehicle guide on gamefaqs tells u where the special vehicles are.


----------



## Super-D-38

Well La De Da.... OK I won't help...  

Now I'm hurt...... (sob) ....  

Na, I was just putting it out there for everyone.. :up: 

Just watch it, I got both of you sighted in with the lock-on rockets..
One more like that and ffwoooshh................ BOOMMM!!... Your toast.  

^^^^ Practicing for SA-MP. :up:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I can't wait.


----------



## Super-D-38

Any one play the VC multiplayer?.. 

I'm looking at it, but not sure yet.. 
Course I'd need to reinstall the game.. Still hooked on SA though.


----------



## crazyinengla

no, all my games are on the playstation2...i have the sims2 on PC tho...just that after a while it shuts down saying the graphics card has failed but nevermind im sure it wont happen again i mean i've only played it once lol...
im still experimenting with all the tow trucks and tractors...its fun watchin it get flung...there was this 1 time where i attached a lorry to a tractor and then got out 2 get the tow...as i was doing that....as the lorry and tractor was on unstable ground...the lorry flung quite a way...it was amazing....never done it again...flinging that far as i did that time....i have tried man..but hey eh!!....still find driving the lorrys up the mountian difficult...it nearly gets stuck a few times...and driving a tank....ha the turret keeps pushin me off...gotta move the camera...
i never knew this: that a sandstorm is real wind for the planes in the game...i was at my airport in a shamal and as i was taking off a sandstorm started...my plane went sideways...luckily i stopped before it smacked in2 the hangers...i couldnt turn so i went backwards 2 turn...and i tried going against the wind...i was pressing the X button very hard and the plane didnt move forwards at all....it had its nose up with its tail touching the ground...with little lifts and moving backwards just a tad...and thats how i found out something that i didnt know before...that a sandstorm makes a plane hard to take off....of course i knew in real life its hard lol....my hands are now tierd from typing this out so im off to have a rest...yeah lol


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'm gonna set the controls to joystick when im im a plane and see how flying works out.


----------



## Super-D-38

Crazy: You do what to women?!!! That poor girl Lorry... LOL  

Never did understand why "you" English call them Lorry's (Lorries ??)..
It's a truck and it's coming right at you!!!  
Not some hot chick named Lorry.. :up: 

Neon: yeh, flying some things is easyer with the joy-stick.. 
I had to use it for the "Hunter" test's. So many buttons to push  and fire at the same time...


----------



## crazyinengla

well thats english for ya...lorry....yeah ok its a 'truck' in future happy now lol....i cant get enough of flying....


----------



## Super-D-38

Just giving you a hard time... All in good fun.  

What's your favorite plane?
Have you flown the big jet? something 400 I think. Found in Los Venturas.


----------



## crazyinengla

AT-400 yep....i like the hydra mostly....getting 5 stars and locking on an taking out the 1s after you


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Ooh me goes searching 

BTW about the cutscene, it works now after i defragged cant' remember if i posted this


----------



## Super-D-38

No, but good to hear.. 
BTW Neon, you arn't even close to the AT-400, Hydra, or the Hunter yet.. 

Once you leave San Fierro, then you can look for the AT-400, but the Hunter is found after the flight tests.. And the Hydra is when you finally return to LS..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

But... But. Can't i just go there illegally and get 4 stars and hijack and run like crazy???

ps, check this out:

http://users.bigpond.net.au/grandtheftauto/index.html


----------



## Super-D-38

Cool, But GTA 2 is still that top down view.. SA is the one to wait for..

If you can run fast enough.. I think with 4 stars, the Hydra jets come after you, if your flying.. They have lock-on missiles too.. You'll be toast before you get off the ground..  

AT-400 is in a hanger, and takes forever to turn...


----------



## crazyinengla

the AT-400 handles and turns better when moving backwards


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'll stick with the Dodo and the jet @ los santos international.

Oh, and since I've found my way back to Los Santos after gettin ditched to the country, any advice before they move me to san fierro?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

"Oh, and since I've found my way back to Los Santos after gettin ditched to the country, any advice before they move me to san fierro?"

Also what is better, Dual Micro-SMG, Dual Tec-9, or SMG (hitman)?


----------



## Super-D-38

I think dual micro-smg.. 
You can explore San Fierro now if you want.. You'll still be able to go to Los Santos, any time, it's just farther away..

On a few missions they will take your guns, so you'll need to go back to CJ's house and get them again..

Did you get Helena as your girl friend?.. You don't really need her, but it's something to do, and she has weapons at her place.. 

First girl to get in SF is Katie.. She will let you keep your guns when wasted.. 
Not sure if you can get her now... You could look I guess.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

So i can visit SF airport?


----------



## crazyinengla

the gates to all the airports only open after you torenos flying mission rite?


----------



## crazyinengla

Super-D-38 said:


> Cool, But GTA 2 is still that top down view.. SA is the one to wait for..
> 
> If you can run fast enough.. I think with 4 stars, the Hydra jets come after you, if your flying.. They have lock-on missiles too.. You'll be toast before you get off the ground..
> 
> AT-400 is in a hanger, and takes forever to turn...


i like gettin those stars and going after them jets to take them down....(have i said that already ??  ??) in a hydra of course

EDIT: evidently i have said that before...oh well lol...in SA i was driving a 'truck' lol down the 'freeway' (is it?) and you know in the desert on that stretch where theres two turn offs very close by (near SF)...on the way to LV the second juntion...on the outer lane theres a bump...as i passed this...my trailer unhitched and slid all the way to the water...it was funny


----------



## Super-D-38

Neon: Yes, you can, you'll just need to jump the wall like in LS.. 

If you can "jack" a plane, and fly around for about a half hour. You will get your license and can enter any air port.. 
Other wise, you'll need to wait until you go to flight school..

Crazy: Good use of the wordage.. "Truck", "Freeway", wow, soon we will forget your English..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

With the joystick 30 minutes should be no problem.


----------



## crazyinengla

why thank you super D....gates open after 30 mins of flying eh?...lol well i never knew that.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Oh yah, umm no i can't enter SF yet, 4 stars instantly and the road is blocked. Now ofcourse I can ride out the 4 stars by blastin the occasional swat/heli and just running.


----------



## crazyinengla

neon your in countryside now rite?...if you are then you should be able to go to SF?


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, SF is open.
Did you fly there?.. You can't fly over the Navy base or you'll get the 4 stars..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'm on " Farewell, My Love..." and the bridges to SF are closed. And so i have2 swim, giving me 4 stars.


----------



## crazyinengla

sure you talking about the right city?...never mind do that and the next mission "are you going to san fierro" and SF should definetly be unlocked


----------



## I Fix 4 U

No i'm stupid,  i was thinkin the wrong city and got 4 stars by passin over the restricted area.


----------



## crazyinengla

lol there there lol we all make mistakes lol


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yes but now it is fun, I'll be in SF very soon I'm going to do The Truth's mission right after I eat lunch. Making progress.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

San Fierro is neat. Now somebody said you get a parachute automatically when you get in a plane. Umm is that true, last 2 times it hasn't been. So is there a parachute spawn @ the SF airport? Just incase I accidently get stars or something.

I'm going to fly the Dodo or somethin nearby down to Grove St so I can stock up on AK-47 ammo, unless you know of a better method. I can't get AK ammo @ ammunation, nor can I get m4 ammo; but i'm happy i can get sawnoff there.


----------



## crazyinengla

well everytime im in a hydra and i bail out high in the sky...i get a parachute everytime


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Quick questions.
1) So is there any easy way to get AK or M4 ammo?
2) And before I can't visit LS anymore any things I should do?
3) What are some good points of interest in San Fierro?


----------



## Super-D-38

Ammo........ Not that I know of.. Just CJ's house.

LS will always be open, just full of "Ballas"..

Points....... All over. Have you seen the "bridge facts"?.. Found at the dinner just next to and below the "Gant Bridge". Also is the food place Katie likes.. Just down from her house.

Edit: Oh yeh and the parachute... I only know if you jump out you have one.. but you can't take it with you..

You can get one.. I know of 2 right now.. The tallest building in LS has one on it's roof.. (you can enter from the street or use a chopper)
The top of Mt. Chiliad is one.. 
Other places, but I don't remember them right now..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Odd, I'll try bailing again. Oh, SF is really neat, but it keeps telling me to try again wednesday and monday and i'm so confused. Try what!?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Oh, plz help answer the previous question and also check this out

**Warning: Questionable Content** Read at your own risk.
http://kfc.wojjie.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6533&start=0

looks like they already been there done that, and we think we are on top of things.

[edit - update: I was on IRC chattin with the makers of SA-MP, and they said they won't release it until prolly late october-december, which is why the website has said 20% for a very long time, they were hacked along with a load of other multiplayer groups, but all problems were resolved. The reason SA-MP won't be ready until a while is they want to make it perfect, while the MTA (multi theft auto) team will likely release alpha and beta clients to the community, though it seems they won't be near as good as the SA-MP team which also has VC-MP (vice city multiplayer) and will be done in about a month or two.]


----------



## Super-D-38

iXneonXi said:


> Odd, I'll try bailing again. Oh, SF is really neat, but it keeps telling me to try again wednesday and monday and i'm so confused. Try what!?


Guess you didn't listen to Cesar huh?... He calls at the start of different days..
Wed. Mon. and two others. (I think).. 

It's drug money that either leaves SF or LS.. You can answer yes or no when he calls and tells you.. You chase down the courier and collect the money he has..

The ones on bikes are easier if you have the lock-on rockets.. the ones from LS have a "Patriot" really hard to kill that one.. You just ram it and money falls out..
They do have guns.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I did and theres a red blip on my map, I didn't quite connect the two tho but it made sense when I was playing but what made me ask here is because the one in LS is impossible to get to in the given time, when I'm over in San Fierro a plane takes atleast a day. 

Is this in any way linked with destroying couriers at zero's place?


----------



## Super-D-38

Nope... 

A day!!??? How slow are you?.
Not so much time as it is them driving.. 

The one from LS drives to SF, and vice versa.. The one from LS seems to all ways get stuck on the freeway right out side LS.. The bikes go cross country but will also pass that same freeway section.. 

For the bikes I just jack the helicopter and land near the entrance to LS, he comes by and I lock-on a missile... 

The truck leaving LS... Just land the chopper and jack any car... ram the truck as needed.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

A day in San Andreas is 24 minutes right? It takes about a half hour to drive from the garage to the grove street cul-de-sac.

Where do you get a chopper that can do that? U mean the hunter, I can't find it, not to mention I can't find a fast way to get into the San Fierro airport; I have to go all the way through underground parking... And all of the planes are LOCKED!. Anything I don't know?


----------



## Super-D-38

Some neet mods here:
http://www.gta-sa-mods.tk/

Got a few cars.. I'll add them and see how they look and work.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Hey, I got a pilots license now! :up: I just let the plane fly forever in one direction and came back later and flew all the way back. (btw, if you do fly out into the sea, it takes just as long goin in the other direction to get back towards land, so it was a neat thing i learned but took twice as long - annoying). Good news is my flying skill is like halfway there. IDK why my drivin skill is so bad since i been drivin since start of game. odd. I'll go through drivin school. 

So u say the SF planes won't open until i complete flight school, nomatter how high my flying skill is?


----------



## Super-D-38

Well, I only get the license, then stop... So I guess they open when your skill is high enough.. 
School or not.. try it and see..  

OK, I've installed 3 things..  
1: CJ's SF garage is now "West Coast Customs" look alike..
2: The AT-400 is now a 4 engine 747, that you can enter from the ground..
3: The "Emperor" is now a new Dodge Viper SRT-10.. (I'll figure out how to change the name later..)

More cars tomorrow... got too late tracking down my goofs that would cause them not to work, or even game crashes... Though I now know what to do.. So I may be able to help with game mods that use "IMGTool 2.0".. :up:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL West Coast Customs.

Ok I'll got make the plane fly so far and log it'll get my flying skill waay up.


----------



## Doom_Machine

reflections mod is kinda neat, looks like farcry's water


----------



## crazyinengla

neon m8 the fastest way in2 SF airport is through the gates (just continue straight on from the road 2 the airport) and after you go past the gates turn left and it will take you to the airport section and all the planes defenitly become unlocked after you have done the flight school...sometimes planes can be unlocked before that.....and no offence neon but how slow are you driving...it takes me 5-8 mins for me to get to the grove from the garage and thats not using the freeway...unless the PC version has a bigger playground????


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Crazy, I've made lotsa progress so ur post is a lil late 
I got my pilots license from flying so i can get in the easy way now. I used to have to hop the roofs.
In the PC version cars like to ram you and make roadblocks for no reasons.


----------



## crazyinengla

oh ok...well i didnt know and was trying to help lol so where are you now?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Doin just fine I'm on CJs missions and it is easier when u have good transport like a heli


----------



## crazyinengla

yeah lol...i've started recording what i do on SA...cos im sad and retarded lol jokes...i do it cos then i got some good glicthes that happens, like this morning i was playing and a perennial was wedged in from the tail end...into the hood of a taxi...not only that, the perennial was near almost standing vertical...i got it on vid it cool...plus i got me driving a truck down the freeway where a car crashed and unhooked my tailer...started blowing up and a whole series of cars blew up...some of them blew up twice, how that happen???


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Happens all the time in PC. cars like to bunch together so I pull out my sawnoff and theres about a full 3-5 minute explosion.


----------



## crazyinengla

i put the beach party cheat on and the moon started flickering...dunt have that on video...though i do have me flying in a plane over where the garver bridge 'should' be it was half loaded...you could see the far end of the bridge but not the side that was closer to you...it finally loaded when i passed it lol


----------



## I Fix 4 U

My friend uses unlimited draw. Hey, another wierd thing is on the deconstruction mission I cemented a bulldozer into the ditch and You could still get in it and it glitched like crazy.


----------



## crazyinengla

woah man sounds cool lol...i was in an helicopter and i went as high as it could go...bailed out and parachuted down....the heli fell faster of course but it landed upright without a scratch on it...??


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah that happened to me in PC also. Just recently did that.


----------



## crazyinengla

hey you ever put the fly cars cheat on and try to fly during a sandstorm...its hard the wind blows it like crazy lol...i've also survived a jump from the top of that pointy building, without losing an ounce of health...i was sliding down and landed as if i fell but lost no health


----------



## I Fix 4 U

You got up their by flying cars right?
No i haven't cheated yet im going for 100% w/o cheats and dont wanna messup my savefile.


----------



## crazyinengla

lol thats cool dude...i dont really care...i hear that cheats mess it up but it works fine...i've cheated well over 2200 times...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Well I'll be able to boast about it


----------



## crazyinengla

lol yeah good idea...shall i call the record books for some world record boasting


----------



## I Fix 4 U

*teehee shout it out on CNN ! w00t


----------



## Super-D-38

Trainers for the PC don't mess up your save.. So you can cheat and still get 100%

I like the Monster truck glitch.. Some times when you run over the front of a car, it will bounce the truck tire, and cause the car to shoot into the air..

Really funny.. :up: 

Well off to mod more of the game.. Got one that should make cop women (small uniforms to boot  ), Clown firemen and..... something else.. Oh, New barbers..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'll back up my savefile first just in case.


----------



## Super-D-38

Some pics of the few mods I've installed....

The new cop women, Firemen... New AT-400 and "Bobcat" (small pick-up), and the West Coast Shop... :up:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL nice :up:


----------



## Super-D-38

Mods so far:
Porsche 911, H2 hummer, Dodge Ram, Viper, Skyline, Lamborghini Murcielago and Diablo, C5 and C6 Corvette, and the 747..

Oh, and the Cop Women ect. and the Garage mod..

So far it's just a bit sweeter to play with real cars.. Looks better too.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Post a good guide on how you are doing this stuff and what programs/websites/tasks are invovled because my friend wants to mod his up and make it look really nice.


----------



## Super-D-38

Found all over.. 
Fire Fox dosn't remember pages, so I don't have the sites..

I'm just using "IMGTool 2.0" and windows "word pad" (for the text editing)

Never made a guide... Guess I could try that.. Kinda lazy when it comes to things like "reports" and such..

just got the 2X and 4X draw.. gota test them.. 
got them from here: http://www.ricebeaterz.com/videogames/GTA-SA-Mods/


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I think my friend is at like 10x or above.


----------



## Super-D-38

This is how I mod my game.. If you read through, you might find you prefer to do it a little different.. (That's fine, this is just an introduction on what to do.)

Tools needed/used:
"IMGTool 2.0" Google search has it in many places.. 
Found here under tools: http://spookie.powerpill.co.uk/

Any text editor.. I use "Word Pad" in windows..

Mods: Car, plane, bike, ect. mods can be found all over the net.. So where you go is up to you..
A place to start is here: http://www.gtagarage.com/mods/index.php

Just be sure your mods are made for or work in San Andreas.

I recommend making a folder called "GTA SA Mods", you can store all your downloads there.

Once you have found a mod you'd like to try..

To mod:
(I'll use a car mod as a how to..)

*1:* Un rar/zip your mod, to a folder you can easily find..

*2:* Look in the mod folder/files to see what car it will replace.. My example is a 94 Dodge Ram 2500. In it's folder are a .dff, .txd, and a text file..
Most mods will have a text file, as some values need to be changed..

The name of the .dff and .txd will tell you what car it will replace.. Again My example, the Dodge will be my new "Bobcat" in the game..

*3:* Open the text file and give it a read... It will show what values that need to be changed. My example:


> For installation use IMG Tool 2.0. This program lays on any site
> about GTA in section of "tools". Having opened her(it) gta3.img (is in a folder models in the catalogue with game)
> remove files bobcat.dff and bobcat.txd and ADD command insert files from archive.
> further we open "Notebook" a file vehicles.ide (a folder data), we find and we replace a trace. A line:
> 
> 422, bobcat, bobcat, car, BOBCAT, BOBCAT, null,	worker, 10, 0,	0, -1, 0.82, 0.82, 0
> 
> further by the above mentioned program ("Notebook") it is opened handling.cfg and we find and we replace a trace. A line:
> 
> BOBCAT 2700.0 4000.0 2.5 0.0 0.05 -0.2 75 0.65 0.85 0.57 5 165.0 20.0 15.0 4 D 8.5 0.5 0 35.0 1.5 0.10 5.0 0.35 -0.22 0.4 0.0 0.26 0.20 26000 40 104004 0 3	0
> 
> replace line in carmods.dat:
> 
> bobcat, nto_b_l, nto_b_s, nto_b_tw
> 
> following number in our program installation of colors it in a file carcols.dat:
> 
> bobcat, 10,10, 15,15, 0,0, 51,51, 6,6, 3,3, 17,17
> 
> ALL!!!!!! WE START FOR GAME AND WE GO TO GO FOR A DRIVE!


(Some could be in foreign languages, but should be easy to understand.. 
Once you know what your looking for, all you need is the values.)
In my example, we see it needs to change "vehicles.ide", "handling.cfg", "carmods.dat", and "carcols.dat".. ( *Make copies of these files before changing them!!!*)

*4:* Open "carcols.dat", Vehicles.ide", "carmods.dat" and "handling.cfg" with note or word pad..
All 4 should be open in separate windows..

*5:* Going through each, one at a time.. Using the example we will start with "vehicles.ide". 
Now, having the text file from the mod open, you can high-light and "copy" the line:


> 422, bobcat, bobcat, car, BOBCAT, BOBCAT, null,	worker, 10, 0,	0, -1, 0.82, 0.82, 0


Now, on to "vehicles.ide".. Find the "422, bobcat" line. High-light this line and right click on the high-lighted section, select paste, and the line should be replaced with the one you copied from the downloads text file..

(A side thing to check, make sure all things remain in order.. What I mean is, some times a line would move on me... 
Like 
421, 
422, new info here... bla bla.. 423,
424..... ect.
You can see 423 has moved to the end of 422, that is bad.. Make sure it remains in order, even in the other files.. If it's not, the game will lock when loading..)

Next, "handling.cfg".. Just like above we start with copying the line from the mods text, and pasting it over the one in "handling.cfg".. (Is this one still in order?)

Then the last two, "carmods.dat" and "carcols.dat". Same thing, copy from text, find the line, and paste... (Still all in order?)

Once all the values have been changed, *SAVE!!!* (Close if your done.. You could mod many cars at once.. But if one fails you won't know which one it is.)

*6:* Open "ImgTool 2.0" (needs to be 2.0 or it won't work in SA)
Click, File... Open... And got to C:\Program Files\Rockstar Games\GTA San Andreas\models .. (That's my default, yours could be different, just get to the games "Models" folder.. )

Look for the "gta3.img" file.. ( this is your main game file, it's almost a gig in size, if you want to back it up, nows the time..) ( I haven't so it's up to you really) 
Have "Imgtool" open "gta3.img".... Once open it will be easier is you select "tools, sort > by name".

*7:* Now "we" are replacing the "bobcat", so we search down the list for "bobcat.dff" and "bobcat.txd"..

(The mod text says to delete these values, *BUT*, I don't recommend this.. )
Just click "bobcat.dff" once to high-light, then right click and select "rename".
Click to remove the high-light from the name, and simply remove one "F". So it will look like " bobcat.df ". Same with .txd, just remove the "D".. 
Now both files are called "bobcat.df " and "bobcat.tx "...

*8:* Click "Commands", "Add".. ( ctrl + A)... Navigate to where you extracted your mod.. Look for the new "bobcat.dff " and "bobcat.txd ".
Add, one at a time. ( it won't do both at once)

Now it should look like this;


> bobcat.df
> bobcat.dff
> bobcat.tx
> bobcat.txd


That way if the new Bobcat turns out to crash the game, you can just return here and delete the new ones, and rename the originals.. :up:

*9:* Now once the new .dff and .txd files are in.. You *MUST* "rebuild the archive". Select "Commands", "rebuild archive".. Wait, this could be a while..
Mine takes about 250 seconds... (?? whatever that is in min. ?? )

*10:* After the rebuild, you can close "ImgTool 2.0". The other files are also saved right? ( "carcols.dat", Vehicles.ide", "carmods.dat" and "handling.cfg")

*11:* Start GTA San Andreas, and see if you can find your new car..
( A pick of this mod is a few posts up, it's the green Dodge Ram.)

I hope this can help.. It's my first guide so please go easy if I got you confused.


----------



## Super-D-38

iXneonXi said:


> I think my friend is at like 10x or above.


Yeh tried that one, but didn't like things disappearing. 

Also posted a guide, on the last page.. I hope it makes sence.. A link to post 360 is in my sig.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

It's a really nice guide my friend will love it.


----------



## crazyinengla

that guide m8..you got me confused lol..only joking...i dont need it anyway but those pics you got on the last page there...clown firemen...was laughing lol...and great touch on the bobcat...it looks brill...the police woman...lol...must be new uniform rules hehe...keep it up....


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh but the Cops still have the guy's voices.. The stripper cop yelling in a gruff voice.. "Hey you let's talk about this".. Just not quite right.. 

They arn't "MY" mods, just some I've found on the net.. I wish I knew how to mod..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I can mod battlefield 1942, if it is in some small way similar i'll be able to learn with ease. What you mean by mod you want to model or tweak theres a bunch of things that get the term mod.


----------



## Super-D-38

Well I've "tweaked" games... I mean make cars, skins, and so on... Mostly I just don't have the patience for it..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

To make cars get a program like 3dsmax or maya or something and use a prebuilt model and tweak it.


----------



## Super-D-38

Nah, just a dream right now.. I almost don't like the time it takes to add some one else's mod.. Let alone make my own, and go through all the testing to get it right.. :down: 

Just seems like a temporary case of ADD.. Just can't stay interested.. In much of anything..  

LOL, I even stopped in the middle of making my Mod guide..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Happy you got to finishin the mod guide


----------



## Super-D-38

Too funny, I had to share it here.. Hope this link works right..
It's page 4 of the "skins" mods at this site: http://www.gtagarage.com/mods/
http://www.gtagarage.com/mods/browse.php?C=41&State=&Type=0&Game=0&Order=&Dir=&st=45

Take a look at the two ESRB t-shirt mods.. 

I think I'll get the AO one.. :up:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

And LOL Adults Only shirt lol.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh it looks good in the game too.

Edit: I've also moded the train, and "Wang Cars".. 
Found a really cool car spawner too.. Doesn't seem to effect the "Anti-cheat" feature in the game.. Get any car at any time... Real nice for the export missions.. :up:


----------



## crazyinengla

yeah them shirts kinda cool lol...and hey have you noticed that its mostly me, super D and neon that posts in here....oh well  
i had a tractor the other day...and my lil nephew (only 4yrs bless) wanted it black...i told him oh ok we can sit here and be bored for half an hour while i drive patently slow to the nearest pay 'n' spray...now tractors cant be completly black i dont think but very dark green was the blackest and i told him there ya go lol...nonetheless he was happy...an then he wanted me 2 jump it off mount chilliad  i have 2 drive back really slowly lol and i eventually got there and jumped it off...but before i did that i hooked it to the motor home and tried jumpin off...(in cinemactic view) what i didnt realised it that i 4got 2 line it up with that lil ramp and so i missed it hit the fence and turned...and as that happened the motor home got flung off the mountian  it was cool to see as i was in cinematic mode lol :up:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Lagniappe!


----------



## Super-D-38

4 years old near an AO game... YOU MONSTER!!!..

Nah, just kidding, It's up to you.. Besides just driving isn't that bad.. Though CJ does toss in some "zingers" if he hits some one..

I guess were gonna be the only SA experts here... Though with over 4,000 views, we may have helped someone.. :up:

Any one try my guide yet? 
Did it work for ya? 

Oh, and Crazy:... You could get a car editor, and make the tractor real fast.
Might be hard to control, but it would get you there quick. 

Another Mod site.. some nice cars here: http://www.gtagaming.com/pafiledb.php?action=category&id=52


----------



## I Fix 4 U

OMG driving a tractor all the way up into the desert and up and up. loooooong.
Yah you should speedmod it.

This thread prolly gets alotta views from people using google, since TSG has such a good pagerank with google.


----------



## Super-D-38

Here ya go Neon.. this is what I was putting in..
The truck has hydraulics to raise and lower, like the 2 pics.. The mustang is now my BFInjection..


----------



## Super-D-38

I gota say, I really like that Chevy truck.. Highly recommend it. :up: 
It's call the "1996 Chevrolet Silverado Xtreme Off Road".. It kinda self rights when it tips over..

When the hydraulics are extended, it's just a bit taller than the monster truck.. 

Found here: http://www.gtagaming.com/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=1099

OK, Up-date time.. How far are you?  
I just finished "Monster" mission.. The first one for Tureno... well he's still the " ? ", on the map..


----------



## crazyinengla

its nice mate...really like that...and i cant use a speedmod lmao...im usin PS2...

and yeah a lotta views from people using google..like you type my username in and click include omitted results and you get loads of links to this thread lol...btw type in crazyinengland if you're ever gonna do it but i doubt it lol


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Type in iXneonXi you'll get tons of results.


----------



## Super-D-38

So? How far are you all? 

I tried to get the skin for the truths van... I know where it is, but I can't seem to get it in the game...  

I just need to think on it more... I'd like to see all of the "Campers" painted like "The Mothership"..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Oh yah that would be great. 2 tons in the back seat. >.< lol.

I've done a few Jizzy missions there aint any left so im doin CJs missions now tho this mission involves t-bone and his friends. Stupid roadblocks can never make it there in time, glad i have heat seeking rockets.


----------



## crazyinengla

i done the storyline now...i just fly and drive around really


----------



## Super-D-38

iXneonXi said:


> Oh yah that would be great. 2 tons in the back seat. >.< lol.
> 
> I've done a few Jizzy missions there aint any left so im doin CJs missions now tho this mission involves t-bone and his friends. Stupid roadblocks can never make it there in time, glad i have heat seeking rockets.


Why not?.. You don't need to stay with the van..  
It is the one with just you and the van right? Your on a bike?
Just take off for the first road block, and blast the crap out of it..  

Crazy: You ever try for 100% complete? Many side missions and things to do.. :up:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I know im just 2 slow with takin out the blocks. I'll go get the next 10 ammo for the rocket launcher so i dont have to be more careful when shooting.


----------



## Super-D-38

Oh, right.... I use unlimited ammo.. >.< sorry.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

100% w/o cheats


----------



## crazyinengla

i think im about 80 odd percent i dont check often...though got all horseshoes/tags/oysters/safehouses/side missions - except the schools/100% denise and michelle - need tha rest 2 do/ambulance er...cant fink of any more lol...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Oh God i forgot yah I have to get 100% on ambulance 

Is it just me tho or does some of the game get easier the further you get into it, like the last 2 missions weren't near as hard as some of the los santos missions in the start.


----------



## Super-D-38

I know raiding the army base was easier than the gang turf wars..  

I still think the PC version is easier than the PS2 one... 
Although, since I changed the motorcycles... It made the bike tests much harder...

Crazy, you'll remember this, Neon isn't there yet.. (Or maybe by now.)  
The mission at the old airport where you need to ride the bike into the plane.. 
"Stowaway" I think.. I cheated a bit by boosting the speed and acceleration of the PCJ-600...  

So my sport bikes are now... A Honda CBR900, Yamaha R1, and a Ducatti 996..
They replace the FCR-900, PCJ-600, and NRG-500.. 

The R1 mod was so fast I "launched" into everything.. Had to restore the handling, and boost the speed with a car editor..  

So my mods are making it more difficult..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

IDK i find the PS2 easier except the draw distance can make it annoying, but there aren't as much road rages.

I just bought the airport and I'm doin flight school. It is VERY hard to get all gold, and until my room is done and I can use my *better* joystick this is hurting my hands.


----------



## Super-D-38

Did it with just the keyboard...  
Tried my "Side Winder" but it was just as hard.. Well, on the circle the strip tests.. :down: That plane is so touchy..


----------



## crazyinengla

yeah i remember...that 'stowaway' mission was hard, it took me like 15 attempts, i remember 1 attempt where i killed all the gaurds and placed the satchel charges...though something went wrong as i picked up the parachute...musta ben a glitch as i had no detonator  so i tried standing at the edge and blasting it witha rocket launcher, didnt work...i failed lol...but dont worry after the next few attempts i done it in the end.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I like my SideWinder Force Feedback II. Is there any way to get the rudder working on that for San Andreas? Because I still haveto use the keyboard for rudder control but everything else i can do from joystick.


----------



## Super-D-38

Don't know.. I wish it would work.. I think I tried, but the game didn't see the rudder control on the stick.. Mine any way.. :down: 
I also have a wheel, works great for driving, but hard for on foot.. It clips to the desk, so I can't easily switch from wheel to key+mouse..

Oh well still an awesome game.. They could have refined the controls but I can manage..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Stuck on Parachute and hit the target in flight training because I've gotten 99% all the time but can't hit Gold which I take is perfect center and 55 seconds or less. I always get perfect center and 56 seconds, atleast 4 times which is annoying annoying annoying.


----------



## Super-D-38

Right!... I did that one like 100+ times.. One pain it the ***.. (well you know)

Exactly what I kept getting.. 99%.. :down: 

I did make it, but man... I've had enough of parachuting..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Oh yah done me too been done but I kept gettin 99% and it took forever but im done with bike school and boating school = ez and all there is is stupid driving school which is impossible in ones like the circle the track 5 times in 34 seconds


----------



## Super-D-38

I find bumper cam helps me on that one.. 3rd person cam just doesn't turn fast enough and I hit cones..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

You got it in 35 seconds or under?

Just like 1st person is good for the planes.


----------



## Super-D-38

? don't remember the cut off for that race.. I do have all gold. 
I just haven't done the boat school yet.

Woo Hoo 400th reply!! :up:


----------



## Super-D-38

I was the walking dead... CJ was shot just as he was entering a car.. 
The life bar was empty and blinking.. I drove to the mark to finish the mission, and it stayed that way...  

CJ was walking dead, I bought a house and saved... It filled back up.. I wonder if he could have been invincible? If he was dead already... hmm.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

It's happened to me before. I'm having trouble on the drivin school, impossible.
Another impossible is stowaway mission, there is no way i can get that motorbike onto that plane fast enough, the closest i have ever been (speeding and leaning forward) i still wasn't able to even get behind the darn ramp. Not close at all.


----------



## Super-D-38

Nah.... What test is giving you the "fit's"?..  

Without modding the speed, you'll need to stay kinda behind the plane.. It will sort of draft the plane and gain speed... It is real hard, but can be done.. I just got tired of it and boosted the bikes speed.. 
Though, the bike was modded and handled differently.. So it needed a speed boost.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'll keep on trying. As far as annoying pretty much the majority of them - PIT Maneuver, 5 laps in 35 seconds, weaving around the cones. Can't ever get gold on them. Insane.


----------



## Super-D-38

Send me your save and I'll do it... I won't even cheat... Honest.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

You wouldn't but then i would  
I'll just keep tryin and tryin but it is taking me hours to get gold on just one thing, it is primarily luck on gettin gold on lots of them. 
The time allotted is waaaaaaay too low on some of them.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, have you done the "City Slicking" one yet?..

You can't damage the car... So try and do the test at like 00:00 or just after.. less traffic.

Oh, HA HA, yeh, you would be cheating if I did it huh?...  
No one would know.. Well, just every one with web search.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Haven't even got that far, didn't know driving school would take me out of the controlled area.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yep.... My hardest test was the 90* one.... I hate that one so much..


----------



## GripS

multiplayer is a mod. You will not see it on X-box or PS2. You will only see it on PC version.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, and?....


----------



## crazyinengla

that burn and lap thingy where u do 5 laps...yeah i done that...the city slicking was easy just type in the health cheat just b4 u finish lol...oh yeah you guys are not using cheats are you...oh well...and that 90* was just mental hard but a did it...like i have said already


----------



## I Fix 4 U

the 90 is really hard, but so is the PIT and the Laps thing, they all pretty much hard city slicking will prolly be easier since I'm used to doin missions where u cant hurt the car.


----------



## Super-D-38

I found the pit to be kinda easy.. 
Yeh, but can you keep the car nice in less than 1:40? (I think that was it)... Anywho it's fast.. 

It's from the school to the other side of the girlfriends garage and back..


----------



## crazyinengla

michelles garage that is


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I only have denise :-\


----------



## Super-D-38

Right, her.. I couldn't think of her name.. 
It's the girl that's in the driving school.. If your like half fat, she will go out with you.. And you can fix cars at her garage for free.


----------



## crazyinengla

neon....only denise at mo?....u need to get out more...start gettin more women dude....pimp if ya have to lol....joking on the last bit


----------



## Super-D-38

You MUST get Katie.. She can keep your guns when your wasted..
Also get the cop chick, Barbara. She can let you keep your guns if your busted.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I hardly ever get wasted lol


----------



## Super-D-38

iXneonXi said:


> I hardly ever get wasted lol


Still... Why lose your guns?.. Plus you'll need all of them at 100% in order to get 100% in the game..


----------



## crazyinengla

not the point...date them anyway...for hot rampant $£X 

lol joke

im being a bit wierd tonight...er..plz ignore me


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL, h0rn13 day?

No.. 
umm I have 55 mil gold so I can just buy at ammu-nation


----------



## Super-D-38

Ever make all gold?
How many tries at the "City Slickin" test?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yawn went off to do the heist missions and the caligulas casino ones. I'm stuck at the caligulas part where you have2 intercept the plane. Car just got on my nerves as it is wasting valuable time as no more summer.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, the dodo is way slow to catch that jet..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

The mission with the dam "This is all about stealth"
*BOOM* I pop out my m4 and mow everyone down in the building, get mission successful


----------



## Super-D-38

Re-post after the TSG system crash....

I did the dam mission without any one seeing me, but it's still the same ending.. 
I wish the missions and the game had multiple endings... 

That would put the game on 2 DVD's but still would be cool..

Blow a mission and it would add more to make up for the mistake.. That would be sweet.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah lol u didnt have2 b so careful. I blasted through like crazy. He still dove into the water lol


----------



## Super-D-38

Well after my forced restart several months back... I just got the keycard from the girl.. So I'm getting close to doing the dam mission again. 
This time I'll just blast my way through... Maybe the Mini-gun or Rockets.  

Mods so far: 
25 vehicles added.. 
Train was re-skined.
AT-400 (jet) is now a 747.
2 buildings changed. 
"AO" t-shirt added.
Cops changed to "stripper" type women (still with guys voice. )
Fire Men are clowns.
Barbers are bums/punks.
............ Still looking. :up: 

I'd like to find a finished mod to change the restaurants to real ones.
I've read about "Burger King" and "Pizza Hut" maybe "KFC".. but have yet to find a finished mod..  

Any more news on SA-MP?..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

VC-MP almost done, Dont know about SA-MP. As far as keycard, i only needed to complete amission, i didnt need to date the girl and get a keycard to do the dam mission.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, the key card is to finish the casino robbery.. 
You can just kill the girl and get it... I just wanted to see what the "gimp" suit dates were.. After 2 she said I could have the card..
I was just gonna shoot her, but it worked out.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

gimp. lol.


----------



## Guest

Super-D-38 said:


> Found all over..
> Fire Fox dosn't remember pages, so I don't have the sites..


sorry to but in but if you are referring that firefox does not have webpage history, then i believe you are mistaken


----------



## Super-D-38

No, I have it turned off... that's why it doesn't remember them..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah i turned it off too.


----------



## Super-D-38

Sort of blasted my way through.. Sneaking is kinda fun.
I used the M4 and did head shots on all of the guards/workers.

I tried rockets out side.. but couldn't seem to hit the first guy.. did kill the second one, to my surprise. 

Still don't get it, if they didn't know you were there, and everyone is dead.. who/why is the hatch locked? Just makes no sence.


----------



## Super-D-38

Any one modding their game?... 
Neon: when you finish, will you start modding?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

My friend is modding, and yes when i finish i'll mod.


----------



## Super-D-38

Woo, officer Pulasky (???) went down easy with the mini-gun.. 
Had it ready, at the end of the cut-scene I let him have it..

(The mission where they are going to kill CJ.) 
And drove away in his Mercedes- Mclaren SLR!! (Buffalo)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

oh darn a spoiler


----------



## Jockstar

I've completed all the main missions. So i'm going round doing other stuff. ie horseshoes(got them) and oysters etc etc. I heard that theres a triathlon to do at the beach. Went there a few times and couldnt find it. Any ideas guys?


----------



## Jockstar

Another question. You know that there is snapshots to take? How do you know you have taken the right one? Will it tell you? for example. You have 1 Snapshot out of 50 etc,


----------



## Super-D-38

Sorry, Thought you would have been there by now.

Jock:.. yes, there is one (2??).. it's on certain days.. Is this PC or another version?
In the PC version there are posters in the gym that have a guy with a chicken suit.. those say the days.. 

Yes, the snapshots will tell you.. It's a little purplish camera spot, you just take a picture of it.. At mid-night all the locations "glow" a small white light can be seen at every photo location.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

And if you need help on locations theres maps on gamefaqs.com


----------



## Jockstar

Cool. Thanks guys. I went to the bridge to get a snap shot. But didnt know where to point my camera. Now read up and with the advice you gave me. It shouldnt be a problem. Cheers.


----------



## Super-D-38

No prob, that's what this thread is for...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Ugh, of all the "impossible" missions I've mentioned, this has gotta be the worse. "A Home in the Hills" if you are lucky, the triads won't die great so i get into the house. If i'm lucky I make it to the end (most the time) so I can't kill him in the house (go figures) I get the crappiest car to chase him in and he always gets away  !!!


----------



## Super-D-38

LOL...... 

Yeh the car really sucks huh?.. 
I just try and get next to him and shoot.. It takes a while.. and I'm even usind the unlimited ammo.. Course, "IF" you can get ahead of him you could jump out and blast him With the double shotguns and that could help.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Well gettin to him in the car is the hard part. If i can get ahead it will be simple, just launch a rocket, but it is hard to do a driveby because one bump into him (and im lookin left not in front) will cause a spinout and mission fail because I lost him.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yes it is a pain in the ..... well, hind end.

Just try and stay with him.. I think he get's on the free way.. It may allow you to pull along side...


----------



## crazyinengla

them triathlons are on santa marina beach and fishers lagoon every weekend i have done them both...the fishers lagoon one is long aint it


----------



## Super-D-38

.. I haven't done those yet...  Does it give you anything special? Or just things to do?

I think I'll wait until almost the end, then I'll go back and do the little stuff.. 
On the PS2 ver. I tried the down hill bike race.. :down: 
That got me launched off the mountain a few times.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL I just noticed that theres missions in San Fierro I haven't done. I just gotta complete drivers ed.


----------



## Super-D-38

LOL, you still haven't finished driving school?... Slacker!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Annoying stuff I went on to do the heist missions but now im stuck again lol.


----------



## Jockstar

I've still got a yellow square at my garage in San Fierro. I've done all the missions i know off. But this square is still there. I've completed all the main missions. When i go back to the garage you would think there was a red circle but there is none. Any ideas about this? Its been there for a while though.


----------



## crazyinengla

the triathlons...i think just give you money...the downhill race...only needed 2 snipe em out at end on the cobra run...the other 2/3 (cant member exact lol) i did easy but the cobra run was nasty...trying to stay on them planks


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Jockstar maybe superD will help you. I wish there was way to play old missions any1 know if there is?


----------



## Super-D-38

Jock:... ? sounds like a glitch.. only yellow squares I know of would be mission related. Like when you deliver the cars, or jack the fuel truck... 

Funny how it would stay even when the game closes and reopens.. 
I'll think on it some more... maybe it'l come to me one night when I'm try'in to sleep..  


Neon:.... yeh start over  ... LOL. 
kidding


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Restart PC and see if they come back?

*start over* noez! 
lol


----------



## Super-D-38

Oh, come on..... I did 3 times..  

All by mistake... But I now have alot of understanding of the game and missions..  


BTW, I just robbed the casino, and my next mission moves me back to LS..
So, if no more goofs I might get to finish the PC version soon. :up:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Wow you are right where I am


----------



## Super-D-38

? I give up... Where?


----------



## Super-D-38

Woo Hoo!! I finally stole the Hydra without any one seeing me..  
Still had the two after me, but the bridge took them out... :up: 

It took almost 24 game hours to clean the ship, but I did it.
The military guys walk like women.. All thanks to that cop women mod.

Even they guys that change into cops for the casino robbery, they changed into women..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Where'd u steal the Hydra I see it on the map at gamefaqs but I can't find it. I can't find the one in the restricted area and the other spot.


----------



## crazyinengla

do mission vertical bird and thats where u steal 1 on the navy ship


----------



## I Fix 4 U

OK mission right after the one im doin. Once i complete it will I always be able to get the Hydra from there? and if I jack it will I be able to store it in the airbase @ verdant meadows?


----------



## crazyinengla

once you done it, it should respawn in a hangar at your airstrip i dunno about rejacking it at the navy base


----------



## Super-D-38

I've seen a Hunter Chopper, at the Navy base.. but I don't think it has Hydras..
After you steal one that is.  
Only seen Tanks and a large slow chopper at the "hidden" (area 51 ish) base.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Any chance I'll be able to get my hands on another Leviathan (slow chopper) with the magnetic pad? I wanna transport some cars to another garage. Which hanger will the Hydra auto-spawn at? I've got planes in the main hangar in Verdant Meadows.
What happened to my dadgum Hunter? All I have is a stupid heli where my Hunter was


----------



## I Fix 4 U

PS, driving school is not for me. It is taking forever. I have gold on only like 3 things and bronze on the rest. It just took me 30 minutes to get bronze on ally oop or somtin, and I've spent the last 30 minutes doing city slickin which I can't even pass. Annoying stuff. My driving skills in this game are horrible (biking is much better, along with flying). I spin out and slow down etc whenever there is a chance, and can't do anything. Another reason why A Home in the Hills is impossible. annoying. /rant


----------



## Super-D-38

Hey I can still get you gold... yes cheating I know..

OK,
1: Leviathan, with a magnet.... don't think so. (that I know of) One is at the SF airport, and one should spawn at your air-field.. It's one or the other, the Hunter spawns or the leviathan.. << This one might have the magnet, but I've never bothered to look.

2: Hydra will spawn in the hanger you leave it in, at the end of the mission... (the last hanger)

3: the stupid heli is the leviathan... if you come in the other way a hunter should spawn. They share the same pad kinda, I've never seen them both spawn, it's one or the other.

The "Home in the hills".. Yes that car sucks.. I have great driving but it still spins.. It takes a careful touch.. 

If you can collect the mini-gun a few times, and you can get him trapped or ahead of him, that should mow him down quick.


----------



## Super-D-38

Here ya go Neon. Want magnets?
http://www.gtagarage.com/mods/show.php?id=96

Only a mod.. Not a cheat.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Still confused about my Hunter not spawning issue.
Contemplating whether I should give you my savefile just to get all gold on driving school (game is loosing its fun - & wastin my time)
Heli mod will go after I win 

I'll go try flying out in one direction and coming back to make the heli spawn. Hopefully the Hunter will spawn.


----------



## Super-D-38

If you have all gold in flying.... Think you do. If not, no Hunter.  

The hunter should spawn if you come in from the end of the runway... You might try with a car or bike.. If you get there to fast (like a plane) it may just spawn the closest thing.. like the big chopper.

I find that if I ride/drive to the end of the runway, (all the way) and come back at a "fail" pace.. The hunter should show first. Get there to fast and I think the big one shows, or none at all..


Yeh I could do the school for ya.. I'll be back monday so you can think about it..  

Have a good and bloody week-end.  (With the game I mean..  )


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Oh dam no, I have to wait until monday (i've decided)
I'll try the runway thing (i have all gold).

GL on weekend wherever ur goin.


----------



## crazyinengla

super d 38 is leaving us, nooooo lol...yeah have fun dude...that hunter should appear on the helipad next to the levithan at your airstript...im not sure...flyin school too hard for me so dont know


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Ur tellin me drivin school was easier than flying to u? Flyin was a sich but I can't drive worth a sh*


----------



## crazyinengla

yes the driving school is easier for me


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Whoever has it for pc. im gonna post a link to my savefile. Dont use cheats in it. If ur gonna use a mod atleats tell me. And err just do it when u get time. I'll be out for awhile.

[link comin soon]


----------



## crazyinengla

ok i wont be using it but yea cool maybe put a link in your sig too?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

www (dot ) ixneonxi.excelitehost (d0t) com/GTA San Andreas User Files.7z


----------



## I Fix 4 U

My save file is the one in Doherty by the driving school.


----------



## Super-D-38

Ok, back sooner than I thought... And yes the Pacific Ocean is still there.. :up: 

OK, I do have mods, but I won't use cheats.  

..........Off to get the Neon file....... 

All right... I'll wait untill it's back... then I'll get it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I beat it but I can't get all gold. So yes plz do


----------



## Super-D-38

Sure, just get your site back up, so I can get the file..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Use the link it'll ask u to download
its working i posted the link.


----------



## Super-D-38

Sorry, never mind I got it.


----------



## Super-D-38

slot 7.... OK, I'll need to check mine and see if 7 is open... 

I'll get right on it... Maybe it'll be done tonight. 
Anything else you need done?.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Just all gold in driving school.


----------



## Super-D-38

Ok, all gold in driving.... skill is like 3/4+  

I added the .zip so just remove it and leave the " .b" :up:
(Do Not Un-Zip!!... Just rename.  )


----------



## I Fix 4 U

thanx a bunch!


----------



## Super-D-38

On your way to 100%... I see you still needed to pick up Michell..

I'll have a look around your game tomorrow.. 
late here, and had a 4 1/2 hour drive home from the coast.  

Any one else need PC version help?... 
Neon and I may be able to get you through something.. :up:


----------



## GnitsoH

I have been playing this game with cheats and I STILL cannot beat it, jesus this game is long.. I LOVE IT!


----------



## Super-D-38

Can't beat it?.. Are you going for 100% or just to finish it?.
I think it could be finished in like a week.. but it has tons of side things to do..


----------



## crazyinengla

well me, im just playing on it, really cant be ar$ed to go for 100%


----------



## Super-D-38

How go's it Neon?... Is your home and area safe?.. You have power?..

Nothing must keep you from GTA!!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Only lost power for about a day. Played San Andreas after that. Just got internet back recently. School likely tomorrow. IDK. Fun but I am stuck on Ceasar's mission. I do the PIT (so i think) all the time nothin happens. She eventually burns and blows up --> fail.

Also, despite all the extra driving skill I still cannot keep up with Big Poppa. Annoying.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yep, shes fast isn't she?... You need to do a perfect pit for it to work.. takes a while.
Big Papa, is just plain hard with that car... The car just sucks.. I guess you could tweak it to make it better..

Just get the mini-gun and follow him.. if you get a chance to pass, get ahead and jump out... Then let him have it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I've never been able to pass Papa, he's far away by the time i get outta the driveway.

I am always right next to the girl. I guess I can't do a perfect PIT. I've spun her into a dadgum yard and she was stopped. I shouldv won there. And then instead she just disappeared from the yard and popped up a mile away


----------



## Super-D-38

you need more help?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

No, that would only make it harder lol.


----------



## Super-D-38

Not really... I could kill papa for you... The girl.. You can eventually get her.
I just don't want you stuck.. there's more of the game to see.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I finished SF missions.  Plz do a home in the hills (that only plz) oh and mods only no cheats and plz don't answer the cellphones.


----------



## Super-D-38

Big Papa is dead... :up: 
If you want it back to save 5 just replace the 6... If you want.

Remember rename not unzip...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Woohooo!!~
HYDRA PWNS!


----------



## GnitsoH

i don't know how to beat the missionw here you have to fly that big *** airplane. The chinese guy at the casino tells you the plan and then you have to land it or something. When it try to land it in the spot it's in the damn and the plan keeps crashing what the hell am i supposed to do i dont understand?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

First make sure that you dont climb to fast. You landing gear can't be down. You have to be going at a steady pace and always accelerating and slowly climbing. You may have to circle the area. Follow the marker and find the corona. Once you fly through the corona it wont be hard.


----------



## Super-D-38

Oh the dam mission?... You need to set charges for the Casino robbery right?

If so, you need to jump from the plane.. Like Neon said climb to the corona and fly through... at that point it will tell you to jump.. 
It will show the plane crash.
You must parachute to the marker on the dam. then make your way in.


----------



## -=R0B=-

I got addicted to san andreas for pc and couldn't stop playing it for awhile...
Games like that are defenitly better for pc because even after you beat it, you can download or even make mods for it so it never ends... i hear there making a New york Mod for it.  The one thing that i don't like on pc is there isn't an auto target. Its all aiming with mouse and sometimes the mouse lags...  well at least on my pc


----------



## I Fix 4 U

It isn't that bad for me, and btw it gets much better once you get lotsa money and ammo from ammunation.


----------



## Super-D-38

Auto aim is there, but you need to use a controller... If I use my "Side Winder" it will auto aim.. I'm just more used to the mouse now.

I still have mods I haven't installed yet... I should do that..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

i have a sidewinder joystick. I switched to joystick defaults and it won't auto aim. I am used to mouse tho, because with the chaingun/minigun you just point and shoot and they all will die *muahahahaha* thanx 4 tellin me about that gun.


----------



## Super-D-38

told ya it was sweet... now you just need unlimited ammo..

I have auto aim... it's a button you push I think... but it is there.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

IDK I'll see. Oh uhm u can get lotsa ammo @ toreno's ranch in tierra robada.


----------



## 2015

can any one tell me how to complete the mission "stowaway" in "GTA San Andreas". i could not complete it because the plane is soo fast that i could'nt catch it. please help me how can i catch it or if i can change the handling of that plane to much slower.
waiting for reply
*~*2015*~*


----------



## I Fix 4 U

If thats the one where you have to catch up with the plane doin the caligulas missions all you gotta do is fly above the approaching plane. You can tell by a square (level) and triangle (down-low; up-higher). If you are above the second it says to fly into the corona just turn and do a divebomb into it, the game will handle the rest if you hit the corona.


----------



## Super-D-38

No, It's the mission with the motorcycle, at the air-strip... 

It is hard.. If you can stay kinda behind the plane it will help.. The problem is the barrels they toss out... 
Staying behind the plane will act like "drafting" in racing, it will give the bike a speed boost... If you stay to the side, you'll never catch it.

I boosted the speed of the bike, but after I had done the mission so many times before.. And the bike mod I used seemed to be slower than the original.. 

I used a program called "GTASA Ultimate Editor".. It lets you change stats for all kinds of things... Just take it slow, to much speed and you won't be able to ride the bike..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah, you cant go on the side you gotta use drafting. Push forward to lean also.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Please beat the firetruck missions for me I need fireproof abilities


----------



## Super-D-38

What?!!!! You can't put out fires?.. 

You know, I haven't ever done all the missions needed.. How many do I need to complete?. What does it give you.. ( I read about it once but forgot)

I just use a trainer, so I am invicable.. 

I'll give it a go tomorrow some time...


----------



## 2015

thanx man for every thing


----------



## I Fix 4 U

2015 said:


> thanx man for every thing


I'm assuming you beat that part.  good :up

Oh and super-d; after 12 levels you will get fireproof cars. >.< plz dont cheat just mod.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Hows it comin along?


----------



## Super-D-38

Just got home from church... After a bit of lunch I'll try and get to it..


----------



## Super-D-38

Ok, I didn't know you had a fire truck in the garage... and I accidentally started a gang war... So you have one place by the beach..

It said "You are now completely fire proof".. :up:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL thats ok if you gave me another territory :up:

Oh and erm *teehee* i shouldv told you i had a firetruck ready for you.


----------



## Super-D-38

Just a modding my game up date... added 4 more vehicles.. 

So that's 28 vehicles, plus the train reskin.
2 building mods.
3 people mods. (cop women, fire men clowns, and punk/hobo barbers.)
1 "AO" "Player Hater" t-shirt for CJ. :up: 

The "hot coffee" mod I have changes your save file.. So I wonder if it will still work on the patched version... ???? I'll need to wait to patch, for reasons I can't say on TSG.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL but the mod is so overrated.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yes it is... The original is really nothing.. I think the mod they are blocking added full nudity. The game it self leaves some clothes on.. 

I still think it makes the date harder to win.. It's funny that it's there, and to see it once or twice.. but you easily get tired of having "Coffee"...


----------



## onion_fusion

I Have the PC version.
Such an awesome game. Noob mode mod is soooo cool.Spawn cars,planes,bikes etc..., infinite player and vehicle health, teleporting and lots more..
also the ocram isle map is cool too.


----------



## Super-D-38

Some of those full mods do look sweet.. I wonder when they will be finished..

Any more news on SA-MP?... (I guess I should try the site one more time).. 
It says 55% now for SA-MP.. And their Vice City multi-player is out.

Can't wait to kick Neons butt in SA.. 

Nice new roads, and a cleaner Grove Street.. found here under "Map Mods" GTA Gaming

BTW, Hows school Neon?.. No time for SA any more huh?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Time, but not as much.
SA-MP is going to be horrible. They changed from MMO or large scale gaming DM to stupid 6 player de-centralized co-op.

Now we have to wait for MTA who takes forever to developt things


----------



## Super-D-38

I can still kick your butt and 4 others.. lol
I think it would be unstable tracking that many people... (over 6).. The world isn't that big if you have to many.. 

There would be gangs of "hot shots" (like me) that would gang up on the noobs.. 
I can see how it would be a little better in that respect.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

You won't be fighting your teamates thats the thing. Co-Op


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh I know, that's why I said I kinda understood the idea.. That's so the "gang up" thing didn't happen..

You know, some guy with the mini-gun and 1,000 rounds of ammo, just stands there mowing down everyone who logs on... 

Now you can't do that.. Just you and your friends killing the game people.. 
It did show them shooting each other in the early screen shots, did they do away with that too?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

SA-MP was redone so no, now its just people killin the PC AI. Deathmatch mode may come much later, until then we have to rely on MTA.


----------



## Super-D-38

Oh well, even so, It would be nice shooti'n ballas' with ya Neon.. We can both stock up on mini gun ammo..  

Oh yeh,.... I wonder if it would work with a modded game.. I'm thinking no.
Cause, my cars are now different. Faster, extra abilities and so forth.. That may cause my, or another system to report the wrong speed and location.. Maybe a crash.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I think they said they will have mod support. I don't know how far tho.


----------



## Super-D-38

.... Hmm It just seems modded cars could cause problems..

Any who, I just modded CJ's house, Grove Street and Verdant Meadows..
Found here: http://www.gtagaming.com/pafiledb.php?action=category&id=51
used the link so I didn't need screen shots.. 

I want to update the roads too, but that's allot of files to rename/replace...
some day when I'm board I guess.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

It may be that all the players must have that mod. IDK.


----------



## Super-D-38

Axl Rose, is DJ Tommy "The Nightmare" Smith....  
(On K-DST classic rock.)
I didn't know that until the credits.... I guess it does sound like him.

To bad he doesn't get to introduce his own song.. "Welcome to the Jungle".  

I kinda thought it was Andy Dick as "Maurice", on the "Gardening with Maurice" show..  
(WCTR talk radio)... 

Any one else you didn't know was in the game?.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I thought andy dick played maurice.
That is an inside joke with me and a few friends.


----------



## Super-D-38

A mower with nitro!!?  









I'm gona put this in and see how it does..


----------



## Super-D-38

Gave it a quick drive... Though it's fun, it's top heavy and tips real easy.. :down: 
That can be fixed though.  

Put hydraulics on it and you can do stopies..  
The Nitro is hard because of it tipping so easy..

Oh well over all it's way fun. :up: :up:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Stoppie with a mower?!
I can barely do a stoppie with a bike i cant with a car or anything else lol!


----------



## Super-D-38

Yep,...... well I flipped over more often... but if I tried I could.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I can attach stuff to a tractor but how u launch them?


----------



## Super-D-38

It's more of a whip action than a launch.... get two tractors and something on the end... turn real sharp and when they bind up it will fling the whole chain... one or two will be whipped off..  

Started another game.. this time I'm using any cheat I want.. (Using the trainer, doesn't seem to affect the save).

Used the 100% cheat... Gave me a Hydra and a tank on grove street.  
The all tags cheat just gives you the guns... I still need to tag all the spots..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Tell me where to get all those cheats etc that ur using and how to make them work. Game is almost beat.
I ran out of time for 100% sadly.


----------



## Super-D-38

Uhh... I'm using the "Pizza PLUS 27 TRAINER"... 
It has an in-game cheat menu. Just hit F12 and it brings up the list..
Most can be turned on/off.


----------



## Super-D-38

Hey just found a +53 trainer... Just got it and haven't tested it yet.
Found here, (second page) http://www.megagames.com/cracks/html/t915890_0.htm


----------



## Super-D-38

Many trainers found here too..
http://spacetarget.com/games/pc_gta_san_andreas.shtml


----------



## chucksta

jk...It's rated AO...don't know where to buy the new version...(for pc)Already played the sh*t out of it on ps2 lol.Did yall ever do the hidden tattoo parlor trick on ps2?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

nope, ain't got PS2 XD


----------



## chucksta

It's rated AO...don't know where to buy the new version....Seriously where?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

maybe not out yet. Just get the AO version?


----------



## Super-D-38

Every store that pulled it should have the new ones..

The 1.01 patch will remove the AO rated stuff...
Do you want the new one or the AO one?...

Yeh I think the M rated one isn't out yet... 
Wal-Mart.com has the new M version for X-Box... PC will follow soon I bet. 


And what tatoo thing?... How do you do it?


----------



## Super-D-38

So, How go's it?..
Sadly I can't play the PC ver. right now.. My PC is crashing allot after an attempted up grade, and there is a chance the MoBo is going out..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

thats what this place is for.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh I know.. Have a look in "hardware".. 

Sadly I'm not doing the upgrades... So I can't run the tests..


----------



## Super-D-38

Nooooo!!! 3rd page..  

Anywho, my system went bust... The MoBo is crap.. Getting a new (used) one soon, a $200 fix, but that also means a reinstall of windows XP.. :down: 

I'll use my 20Gig for a main so I can pull my SA saves and the moded "gta3" main file... Then wipe the 60Gig and start fresh...  

Still got time to play Neon? 
...... remember, homework first.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Oh yah Im cool. But I've played so much that ive slacked off greatly. Been playin freelancer more lately. Patiently waiting for the first release of mta sometimes hopefully toward the end of the month (racemod/dogfight). It'll get better but I hear it's gonna be great I've been reading their forums. SA-MP was cancelled but I think although MTA is a lil slower it's gonna be quite good. And therll b a deathmatch mode and possibly even peds.


----------



## high Knight

I have S.A. for the PC and I bought an adapter for the PS2 controler that plus into a USB port works great with this game, I pipe it over to my T.V. and play that way same feel as PS2 but all the updates and nice graphics
Adapter was about $20.00 nice and cheap.


----------



## Super-D-38

Sweet, I'd like to get one of those my self... Gota fix the PC first though..


----------



## high Knight

I see you said you had to reinstall windows because you MoBo dead you can restore all your setting if you do a repair rather then a reinstall that way all your program are still there.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh I just read about that.. Though my PC guy may not do that for me... 
He's stuck on the reformat thing... I guess it's so everything get's the right driver, and it all works right.. 

When I get it back it will still have the 60Gig, I could try a repair on that one... 
After I save the files I want, just so I don't make a mistake and lose it all.

And I'd need service pack 1 put back in.. A "Repair" writes over SP1.. 
At least that's what I read here at TSG.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Why not SP2?
Oh and whoever bought a PS2-PC converter you can buy a real nice logitech controller like that but better for $5 more. Thus a new controller....


----------



## Super-D-38

? SP2 has had so many problems, I'll just avoid it.. Don't really need it any way.. 
SP1 is just so my USB2.0 will work.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

If you are redoing your whole system may as well install SP2 from the start. Thats my personal opinion i havent had any trouble with it.


----------



## Super-D-38

Well...... It's not quite on the up and up.... So I fear Micro$oft.com...

Shhhhhh.....


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Still, if ur startin from scratch may as well install. There's nothing to lose


----------



## Super-D-38

OK, how do I get SP2?.... It won't see my XP as legit. (happened in the past)
Any other download spots? 

Don't have the PC back yet either.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

There is a full download, and theres a bypass i think for the checker. All on MS's site.


----------



## Super-D-38

... maybe I'll look into it..

Woh! 10,700 views... Popular thread. :up: 
Maybe we should talk about the game more.  

So,... SA-MP was canceled huh.. Bummer. :down: 
Any other cool mods or add-ons you've heard of?  
(Neon and others) 

Modding yet Neon?..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah, MTA team seems to be on a roll!


----------



## Super-D-38

Post a link so others can find it easy..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...BE-3B8E-4F30-8245-9E368D3CDB5A&displaylang=en
that should be : "Windows XP Service Pack 2 Network Installation Package for IT Professionals and Developers"

Multi Theft Auto:
http://mtasa.com/
http://multitheftauto.com/


----------



## Super-D-38

Well I hope "Spookie" can get it finished... I think SA-MP would be real sweet.
They had allot working, I hope someone will finish it.

I don't know about MTA, It just doesn't look as clean/finished as the SA-MP one... 


BTW, thanks for the SP2 link also... Still not sure I'll use it, but nice to know where it is.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

SA-MP isn't even a good mod anymore regardless. It was changed into a stupid coop 6 player mod made for killin ballas.

MTA on its own may in the future have a peds release, but we are already sure there will be air combat mode, and racing. Deathmatch will follow in a future release. These are known.

Have you seen their preview video yet?


----------



## Super-D-38

Nope.. Still got the crappy comp... It may not even play the vid.. 1MB vid card..

I'll have a look when my other PC is done.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

>.< 1mb Video Ram Lol Wtf?! :d


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh tell me about it... The only other card I have is also 1MB...  
It will hardly run the first SIMS.. Though since I added more RAM and and better CPU it might let me have 4 Sims on screen at the same time..  

I miss GTA SA and Half Life 2... Games that actually look good..  

I just gotta return my 20Gig so he can wipe it and put it in.. 
Problem is we are 1 hour apart.. something like 60-70 miles.. 
Yes I drive a little fast..  "It's the GTA influence officer."


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Well we have an interstate so 70mph is normal.... or slow.

Theres plenty of good games for really bad computers like that 

Whats the other specs?


----------



## Super-D-38

Interstate.... Well, this is 2 lane... 55 ish.  

Uh... Slow.......... sputter... thinking............. please wait.............. maybe......... no... wait some more..............

It is now this:
AMD K6 266MHz
256MB RAM
S3 1MB graphics
4Gig main HD
3Gig second HD

I have "Theme Hospital" and "Roller Coaster Tycoon +2" in here right now..
And a few other games Elf Bowling 1,2,3... 
A few other things..... (cough,... emulators.... cough)..
So I'm OK for games... It's just not that fun on a slow machine.
I'll just play the PS2 if I need a game fix.

Added any Mods Neon?..


----------



## Super-D-38

While playing GTA 3 on PS2, I got to thinking of the time line of the 3 GTA games.. (As the first time I played it it didn't have radio stations)

While there may be a web site that says all of this, I haven't bothered to look.

I have noticed that they go in this order.. 
Vice City (1986)
San Andreas (Early 90's)
GTA 3 ( mid to late 90's)

The reason behind this has all to do with Mr. Salvatore Leone.

As we know CJ meets Salvatore and says he worked for his son in Liberty..

But, We also know that Salvatore is killed in GTA 3..

Katalina is also seen in GTA 3, so it's after she leaves SA with the GTA 3 guy..

Any thoughts?
Disagree?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

lol didnt realize gta3 came after sa.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, isn't that something...
Also heard on the radio,(GTA 3), that "Gardening with Maurice" was taken off the air..
Further proof that it is after SA..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL so in SA they actually continued on with a reference made in GTA3. LOL neat


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, It sure seems as though they planed it that way... Allot of stuff in GTA 3 ties in with SA.

Now that I know SA so well I'm seeing/hearing many things that confirm post SA. 

Hey, just noticed.. The Google ad's to the right are refering to GTA SA...  
Google know's my post!!...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

o i dont see the google ads lol.


----------



## Super-D-38

You've donated then?... Or an ad blocker?.. 

11,000 views and counting.... No one else want's to join the chit chat?..

..... Starting to have GTA SA withdrawals.. I can play the PS2 ver. but I like my mods.
Plus it just looks so much better.


----------



## Super-D-38

Started Vice City again.. I'll pay more attention and see if anything else made it to SA..

So far all I know is the lawyer is the same, and the opening scene is in St. Marco's Bistro.

I think in SA, Laszlo asks about "Love Fist"..

Any one else know of things in GTA 3 or Vice City, that tie into SA?

Wish there was a way to tie all 3 games into one big world.. 
East, West, and South.. That would rock. :up:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'm sure some1 has thought of a mod.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, I thought I read it some place... Can't think of where though.

Multi Game Death Match!!!!! Woo, that would rock... 

Hide in different cities, and you gota hunt each other down.. 

That could take forever, but it would be one huge world..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Ever played joint ops...???


----------



## Super-D-38

Nope..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

uh well its just what u suggested. like 150 ppl playing on a realistically scaled city.


----------



## Super-D-38

Oh, yeh, but I was thinkin GTA stuff... Can you jack cars, plains and stuff?.. 

I guess I can google it and read more...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Not really jack, but ingame "jack" is more like gettin in an eneny owned heli and takin off with it. Guns -> alot more than GTA... sorta. boats planes and all in there. Point is its big maps and lotsa ppl.


----------



## Super-D-38

Any site you know of?.. This one won't work for me. http://www.jointopsthegame.com/
Nothing is loading.. I can see the page but all the content won't load.

Any way I still gota wait for my system..

Since he's doing it for free, it keeps getting bumped by paying customers.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

3 options.
1) Be very patient
2) Learn to fix it urself
3) Pay him
LOL.


----------



## Super-D-38

iXneonXi said:


> 3 options.
> 1) Be very patient
> 2) Learn to fix it urself
> 3) Pay him
> LOL.


1: What, am I a Doctor? (I don't need patients.)  
2: I probably could have, but it would have costed more..
3: ......... Uh.... OK,.. How much is a kidney worth these days? 

For $200 ($25 a month) I'm getting this:
Another MoBo, a new 400W power supply, a new case....

And pretty much the same as my sig says..

Just did a small job for him, and he's going to get me matched RAM to run in dual channel mode.. 1gig total, up from 512MB I have now. :up: 
May be a few months but I'll get it..

Sadly a mis-communication got my 60gig wiped.. So all my SA stuff is now gone.. 

I do have a "ghost" image from a few months ago, but with the new MoBo, it may not even boot.. A fix might work.. but it's allot to do.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Ah well I got 2x512 and it won't work until I get an AGP video card b/c my stupid onboard integrated doesn't like anything but what came with the system. Still workin on it. Quite annoying.

LOL word games... You should hang out in random.

BTW, theres gotta be some kinda hack or somtin to let you peak into those ghost files and pull out what you want and not just restore the whole thing and find out windows doesn't like the mobo.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, I asked another guy.. He doesn't know of one.. But some one should know a way into those ghost things..

I've done a few word games... Usually I get beat by a few seconds, and need to redo my words... 

*Some one else post about SA!!!!! * 

11,000+ views and Neon and I are it?... Come on!...

All I'm doing is hijacking my own thread, talking about other stuff...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Has anyone played the new M version yet? Noticed any differences/upgrades?
I know on the PC they added carwashes.


----------



## Super-D-38

Really?... So it's now a real "clean" game.. ?? LOL 

Yeh, I wonder what else has changed.. It's got everything the patch should do, but any thing else?.. 

Course you would need to have played the first one allot to know what's different.

I should get a hold of a new one and see if I can find any changes..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I know theres atleast 5 changes other than the hot coffee removal. I doubt any are worth it. Which is why I don't have the new patch, and is why I'm annoyed i don't have the original console version... Then ofcourse


----------



## Hilz

hey well i installed san andreas and i opened it then i Start a New Game and it loads then this coes up.....

"Francis INTL. Airport. Liberty City, 1992" of somthing like that in the beggining of the game the game stops and this error message come up.

"GTA:SA: gta_sa.exe - Application Error
The instruction at "0x4fe58562" referenced memory at "0x00000024". the memory could not be read.

wot do i do....plz help me....i reali need help m diein to play the game


----------



## Super-D-38

Welcome Hilz, As the first post ask's though, please not for tech help..

This thread can help with missions, locations, mods, and game play.

But to really get your issue I would ask that you start a thread with this error.. 
Some fixes can take many turns and could point to your system, pulling all of those posts from a thread this size can be tough.


My first question would be; You meet the requirements right?
And that could be a RAM problem, but I just don't know.


----------



## Hilz

yeah i have...well if i cant play the game then i cant tell you bout the mission, locations mode etc. so please if u can help me on the other one, i have created another topic as u suggested


----------



## Super-D-38

OK, No prob.. When you do start, and if you see anything cool or need help, be sure to post.

Can't wait for my system to come back.. Gotta re-install, I just hope it will still work.
New MoBo, processor, RAM, DVD Burner.. Fresh XP install.. 

Ah.. Nothing like the stress of starting all over.


----------



## Hilz

ok wil do, ur lucky uv played the game, m still havnt played, well hope ur works


----------



## Super-D-38

Woo Hoo!! I'm back... Well the "super" PC is. 
Now I need to reinstall SA, hope it works with the new stuff.

Starting over too, lost all my mods. Unless I can find a way to read a ghost image.

Any way, still setting up and tweaking the machine, so I'll get to the games in a few days.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Theres plenty of ways to read a ghost image. And dude, install SP2


----------



## Super-D-38

So tell me how smart guy..  (the ghost thing)

What's so special about SP2?... Besides, I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

More security (honestly), support for the future (MS is droppin SP1), why not if you just installed windows? Nothin to lose, its the best time.


----------



## Super-D-38

.... While installing Power DVD 5.. Or I guess after, I was defraging and got the blue screen.. 

Removed P DVD, at the restart for updating WMP also got the blue screen.. 

What else could be wrong!!!!... Man will I ever get to play SA again.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Do you have SP2???


----------



## Super-D-38

NO.... Called my PC guy, sounds as though I need to reformat and start again, again.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Try updating to SP2 dude, some new software will not work with SP1


----------



## Super-D-38

OK, I just finished that.. Now I'm off to test SA.

Nope... Played a little longer but still crashed.. 
I can try updating my vid drivers again, but I all ready have 78. something.


----------



## Super-D-38

Drivers are 81.85... Didn't help.

You know what seems to have worked?.. 
I'm almost certain God told me this one.. As I had no clue what was causing the "Blue Screen of Death".. 

While in much frustration, right after another BS of D, thinking another reformat was in order, I was in the BIOS.
When that nice little spirit voice said, "Why not disable that external cache option?"
So after some fighting it, I tried it.. 
With "External Cache" off, I've been playing GTA SA for over an hour now.. With Full draw distance and highest detail.  :up: 

Most crashes only needed 5 min or less..  

I stopped because it got late, and I just can't take any more comp time. (been here all day)  
I'll be back testing it tomorrow.

You know, if that was the issue from before.. I'd be real pissed.. $200 for a MoBo I may not have needed.. Ah well, the new case is real cool.


----------



## Super-D-38

Thanks Neon....  . My boot time has doubled with SP2. :down: (In a bad way)


----------



## GTA

I backed up my MODS and Tools on my iriver h340  But I frogt to Backup the .rar program so now I can't open up my Lambo Murceilago.rar mod  ,.. Finally find some GTA fans! Wassup GUYS! IM HOME!  MUCH LOVE !



I have a eVGA 6600GT 128mb card and I can put my Resolution all the way up to 1600x1200 in SA but after about 20 mins it kicks me out of my game, so I stuck with the 1152 resoultion and I've had few problems, so is it my video card or the crappy CRT monitor that I have?


----------



## GTA

Still haven't Satisfy my womens!  I try pressing up and down with rythm but I always fail! Im a loser in real life and virtual life! Im the ultime UBER LOSER! Any tips? when I first start off the Excitment meter is at about half, I can maintain for a few seconds but then the meter just drops and im done! 

When hes thrusting her in and out is that up and down? I have no rythm I liek the rough stuff not the R&B stuff! GOD!


----------



## Super-D-38

Welcome GTA!.. I hope you will be happy here. :up:  

Yeh that mod makes the date much harder (no pun intended). 
Some times it would take 5+ tries to get a date right.. I removed the mod, just so it would be easier to get them to 100%.

If it's something you think you need to see then you'll just need to practice.
All I can say is watch CJ, You can't go to fast or slow. When he gets to the end of his "stroke" press up/down as needed.. 
It will start slow and get faster near the end.

And since this is a family friendly forum I can't get to detailed..  

Well at least you have your mods.. I lost all of them.
I'll need to look through this thread to find my mod links again.


----------



## Super-D-38

I never noticed before, but there are jogger women with "half" shirts, and guys with backpacks..

I don't know if that's only with "Very High" detail or what, but I don't remember seeing them before.

Only with this new chip and RAM can I have "Very high" detail.. Maybe there is more things to see.

Any one else find anything interesting?.. 
Any more cross game people? (eg. GTA 3 and Vice City.)

Starting to mod my game again.. Added "Real" cop cars.. For LAPD, SFPD and LVPD.
I can't find the mod for this off-road mustang...
It was a real cool car.. 

Edit: Never mind, I did find it.. Another site full of mods.
http://www.gta-downloads.com/pafiledb.php?action=category&id=10

Any Modders? What's the coolest you've installed?


----------



## GTA

what is that ugly thing YEESH! learn to mod! gtagaming.com


----------



## Super-D-38

Huh?... The car?.. I didn't make it. I just like it.
Though that is a bad pic of it.. That was taken ingame, and at high detail.. Not Very high detail.. 

But any way... Have you made any GTA?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Ive made a few models which I like puttin in various engines like GTA and BF1942. They look funny XD.


----------



## Super-D-38

Ever notice the "Max Payne" reference in SA?.. It's on the bullet proof glass at the gas station you and Catalena steal the tanker from.. Says "Max Pane"..

So that's like, two or three references to other games in SA. 

Find any other little tid bits?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'm sure theres plenty, but my fav is still "True Grime"


----------



## Super-D-38

Trying a new idea. It will take time, but I wonder if. 
If I was to get the "Country Clothes" from the girlfriend, and if that would allow me to just walk into the cult farm and take the "harvester".. 

After all, why else would you need to get them as a reward?.


----------



## GTA

My Ride


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'd turn those into direct links (remove the image from the forum w/ a link to photobucket file) and put on the link *warning content unsuitable for kids* b/c candy prolly wont like that


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, I saw that one.. But figured it wouldn't go on this PG forum.. 
Funny, but could have been built better..

Should have used "Candy Suxxx"..

Here are the three I like right now.. 
The two chevy's are self righting.. They are real hard to keep on their roofs.. 
So they last a long time. The Pick-up always comes with hydraulics, the Burb is random but you can buy them if you want.

BTW; The pic was reduced 90% from 1024 X 768.. So, some detail loss.  Also was taken with the ingame camera.


----------



## Super-D-38

Anyone still playing this?.. 
I've become real busy lately, and just haven't had the time.. 

Neon; any news on the multi-player front?.. 

Others; any hidden things you've found?.. 
Differences with the versions?.. (Now AO and the new M)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I've been quite busy lately too, i'll check up on multiplayer updates tomorrow morning. Thats not too long of a wait XD


----------



## daverd2

Lately, I have been having trouble running GTA:SA.... The trouble is, when I try to run it, the cursor briefly changes to the "working" cursor, but then back to normal and nothing happens at all. I have tried reinstalling it, but that didn't work either. It had been working for some time, until one day it simply stopped. As a side note, I have been using a cracked version...


----------



## x_saosin_x

i love gtaSA: i duont know why i didnt see this topic earlyer 

iv only got it for the ps2, and the reason i bought my ps2 was for this game  ha.

im on 80% just need to do some of the boring extra mission things.

im conserdering buying it for PC. but i dont know?

would i be wasting my money or would it be worth it?

i have gta3 and vice city for PC. but SA: for ps2.

its such a big game, but gta4 is suposed to be 6x as big!!!! map wise!!!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

SA is gta5. a lil l8 toget pc because it won't b moddable (hot coffee) if u dont care about that mod it is a great game (make sure u have good gcard).

We can't help GTA (cracked) related problems. (sorry)


----------



## x_saosin_x

no no no no nope.

in the beginning there was GTA 1, which consisted of three islands:

Vice city
Liberty city
and San Andreas.

then GTA 2: and London whatever.

then came GTA 3: Liberty City
Vice City (as we know it)
San Andreas (as we know it)

so there were (gta3, vice, SA which are part of GTA 3.

so now come's GTA 4 http://www.gta4.net/

so SA: is not GTA 5


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Good insight. Didn't know that (and most people don't)


----------



## x_saosin_x

its alrite. glad i could be at some help!


----------



## Super-D-38

Really?.. sweet. I thought it was 5 also.

PC is worth it.. So long as it plays. Some people just can't get it to work.

The graphics, draw distance, the ability to mod, all make it worth getting..
As you can see here, I've added cars, t-shirts, people mods.. 

It's leaps ahead of the PS2 version.. I thought I played that one to death, then I got the PC ver. and wow, a whole new game... well. sort of.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Given your computer can handle it.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, saosin, I see you have a 64MB vid card.. That will be minimum for SA, you may need a better one to fully enjoy the PC ver.

Your other specs look fine.. Though,.... Your RAM configuration, bothers me a bit.

I hope no compatibility issues are there.. It would help if they matched.. Do they? Same speed and brand?.. 
2 X 512MB would be better.. 

But this is just my 2 cents.


----------



## x_saosin_x

cool.
well i wouldnt get it now, i would wait till i get my new computer built first.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah Good Idea.


----------



## Super-D-38

Any mods yet Neon?... 
And is it tomorrow yet?.. (the multi-play update?)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

www.mtasa.com
http://www.mtavc.com/blog/
They are actively developing it it seems->
MTASA:

21 Nov 2005 11:44:42 pm
Yet another internal beta released!


----------



## Super-D-38

thanks Neon.. 

Now I'm so interested in this new GTA 4... Man I wish there was more.
Thanks for the info saosin. :up:


----------



## x_saosin_x

its alrite Super-D-38 - out for ps3 tho first


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I prolly won't b playin GTA4 in the new future at all. I don't have a good PC and I won't be getting a PS3 (i think).
-Now I may be getting a 9600XT 256 mb (or another cheap 256 mb card which will work on an AGP system with a wee 350w PSU).


----------



## Super-D-38

Oh it will be out for PC.. maybe a year after PS3 like SA was..
I will be getting a PS3, but the price will say how soon.

Yeh if the PS3 is close to what they claim... You can see how big of a leap PC will need to take.. Blue Ray, Cell Processor... Wow. Big $$$


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Cell is a "joke" just to let you know. All the current console processors are by IBM and the xbox was designed by nintendo, don't expect the Cell to be as great as you'd think. Theres alot of hype/rumors and I have a feeling only 10% of thats gonna be true.


----------



## Super-D-38

?.. I'll wait and see.. 

Still playing?.. 
For now I've moved to NFS Most Wanted.. I like messing with the cops..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I haven't been playing much games at all lately, school has been getting soooo busy its annoying.


----------



## michael_jii

Hey,

I'm having SO much trouble with driving school! any tips? i CANNOT complete lap and burn... it's pitiful how many tires i've had....
i'm already in L.V. but need to complete driving school to unlock wang cars, and finish the SF missions 

thanks,


----------



## Super-D-38

Like cant at all?.. Not even bronze?

OK, what cam view do you use for it?.. I find on that one the "Bumper" cam works best.. The behind view just takes to long to turn with the car.. 

You need to be full gas at all bu the turns, and try and cut the corner as close as you can, without hitting the cone.. 

Even for me it takes many tries, but usually I'm going for Gold.. As I like the 3 cars you get with all gold.


----------



## Super-D-38

Oh, and if worse comes to worse and this is the PC version... I may be able to do it for you... 
Not sure if the saves are the same between the 2 versions.. so I hope you have the first (AO) version.. But I can try and see if you don't..


----------



## michael_jii

Great, that'd be so cool.. i might post a save up in the morning.. thanks!!!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL he had to do drivin school for me too


----------



## michael_jii

Here it is,
thanks again....  i saved in San Fierro for you for the driving school missions

neon, i think it's all subjective, i have friends who can't do some missions, but i did 'em first out, and vice versa....


----------



## Super-D-38

Is it an actual .zip or just renamed?..
(Edit: never mind... it was ziped.. You know you can just add .zip to the name and TSG will take it.. 
BTW; that is how you will get it back.. you will need to just remove the .zip. Not unzip..) 

Are you opposed to the use of trainers?.. As I have one that will turn off the driving school timer.. :up:

And one more thing.... Do you want all Gold or just finish it?... 

I just tested to see if it would load, and it did, so I'll wait for your answers to those questions and get it done after..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

So is his CJ all spazzy like mine. Don't have time to check


----------



## Super-D-38

No, kinda buff... he's got on the Valet uniform.. 
No good guns.. I got him the Guided missiles though... :up:

OK, Done with all Gold, but I used the trainer... 
So if you fear it like Neon, I can try again without it.. But it will be harder..

Remember!!! Just re-name and remove the .zip..
It is *not* a real zip file..


----------



## michael_jii

Wow, cool thanks... what trainer did you use?


----------



## x_saosin_x

grrrrr, im collection the oysters, and theres one i carnt get, i can see it, and i swim thrugh it like 100 times but it wont pick it up!!!  what do i do, i need them for 100%

(playstation 2 version)

thanks


----------



## Super-D-38

michael_jii said:


> Wow, cool thanks... what trainer did you use?


The one I used for driving school is by "Destruction" it's a +53 trainer.(somewhat unstable though, many cheats I want to use will crash the game) It also uses a "key-logger" of sorts, I don't like that, but..... 
The one I use most is by PizzaDox it's a +27 trainer. All it's cheats work great, and it has an in-game menu... :up: 

saosin;... not sure. have you cheated? And it has warned you about saving?
That will prevent a 100% game..

Other than that, I would say keep trying.. Sometimes it looks like CJ go's through, but the game never seems to think so.. 
Try different directions, from above/below...

If nothing works, and you've never cheated.. then sad to say it could be a glitch.. You can check your stats and see if it shows you have all 50...


----------



## x_saosin_x

cheers Super-D-38,
nope iv not cheated, its the 41st oyster im tyring to get, and it deffanly looks like hed goin through it, i might have to leave it till the last one and come back to it alt the end.


----------



## Super-D-38

I think they are supposed to help your "sex appeal"... ?? Don't know I only got all 50 once.. 

A hint for "bike" school.. The last test, "jump & stoppie", using the up/down keys on your keyboard may make it easier... Seems to hold the bike strait if you use them.. 

Just completed the Airstrip missions... Got the jet pack. :up:
Now that NFS MW is done, I'm back to GTA SA..


----------



## michael_jii

Ok, thanks Super D, i had a look at the pizzadox 1, but nothing to help with driving school... i tried the "stop mission timer" but it didn't work...


----------



## braid5472

does anyone know what gta storys is


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, That's why I use the +53 trainer too.. but just for schools, and some other things..
This time through I used the 100% girlfriends cheats ... 

braid.. What do you mean?.. The PSP game? Or something to do with GTA 3, VC, and SA?


----------



## braid5472

i think its on psp not sure


----------



## Super-D-38

Official site: http://www.rockstargames.com/libertycitystories/gta_lcs.html

Looks cool, might be a "port" so to speak of GTA 3... Not sure though.. If I had a PSP, I would get it.. :up:


----------



## braid5472

dud u guys know that you can get back to gta 3 on sanandreas not just in the misson but anytime you want


----------



## michael_jii

braid5472 said:


> dud u guys know that you can get back to gta 3 on sanandreas not just in the misson but anytime you want


woah! really? how?

i've heard it mentioned, but haven't seen anything solid, enlighten us!!!


----------



## braid5472

remeber this is liberty city in the 1970s k.a. Method 1: Hellway
Difficulty: 6/10 
Cheat Device Needed? Yes 
Description: 
This is perhaps one of the more difficult and longest routes to take, 
but with this method you have admission to Liberty City all the time, 
so in order for you to travel back after completing the game, Hellway 
is the only alternative.

Procedure: 
First off enable the "Unlimited Height on Jetpack" code and enter the 
Ganton Gym and spawn a Jetpack inside and launch yourself up above 
the gym door and travel to the Warehouse in Black hell and land on 
the reflective ground and walk to the blip and enter. Once you are 
inside mark Liberty City on the map, preferably the small solid area 
and travel from the Warehouse interior hell to there. Congratulations 
you have now taken the Hellway, have fun exploring a good 70% portion 
of Portland.
b. Method 2: Taking MJ 
Difficulty: 3/10 
Cheat Device Needed? No 
Description: 
If you don't have access to a Cheat Enhancer this is for you. This is 
a ridiculously easy method to explore Liberty City, but sadly only by 
foot. You are also limited to only the solid parts of the city, so 
get your camera packed and start touring!

Procedure: 
In order to do this ridiculously easy method you will need to start 
the "Saint Mark's Bistro" mission. When you are up to the point 
needing to kill the Forelli member outside don't kill him, run down 
the steps and go into the small enclosed area behind the open wall on 
the back right of the yard and go to the left edge behind the tree 
and stand on the snow mound facing north on the light grey brick 
wall. Now activate the 'Mega Jump" cheat and jump over the wall. You 
will now be in an emaciated alleyway covered by snow. Now follow it 
turning right then right again until you are at yet another dead end 
and stop, these walls are not solid. Now face east on the left wall 
near the end of that alley and have a small run up and jump as you 
hit the wall. If successful you will land out on the road of the 
Bistro, to make it easier to know where to land do the "See through 
Walls" trick. Have fun walking around observing the city by foot, 
watch out for the unsolid areas and use the 'Spark Trick".

c. Method 3: Grenade Launching 
Difficulty: 8/10 
Cheat Device Needed? No 
Description: 
Another method for those without Cheat Enhancers. This is a very 
difficult method and involves plenty luck and ample patience. You 
launch yourself over a wall by a ricocheting grenade. Sound easy 
enough for you? 

Procedure: 
This method involves you to be in the "Saint Mark's Bistro" mission. 
Kill everyone besides the Forelli member outside and push the car 
away from him as he will try shooting you whilst the car is in the 
way and blow himself up therefore you will pass the mission, which 
isn't what you want to do. Now go to the back of the small enclosed 
area on your right as mentioned in "Method 2" and go to the highest 
snow mound facing North West between the light grey brick wall and 
the other wall. Now throw a grenade to the wall and jump to coincide 
with the explosion and you should be on the walls ledge. If you 
failed your first attempt you will definitely need to use a health 
cheat of some kind, and you are advised to bring some body armour too 
if you wish to not use cheats. Now do the same and get into the Alley 
as mentioned in "Method 2" and activate the Mega Jump cheat and 
follow the procedure as mentioned in 'Method 2". Remember the "Spark 
Trick" is your moral lead in exploring on foot.


d. Method 4: Jetmaxin'
Difficulty: 0/10 
Cheat Device Needed? Yes 
Description: 
This is the easiest method of them all but involves the use of a 
Cheat Enhancer. 

Procedure: 
Again, this method involves you to be in the "Saint Mark's Bistro" 
mission, but first enable the Low Gravity (Unlimited Height on 
Jetpack) code. When you are in Liberty City go out of the Bistro and 
into the courtyard where the Forelli member is and spawn a Jetpack, 
now just fly off and explore ALL of Liberty City. Easy!


----------



## braid5472

hear is some more advice on doing this


Spark Trick:
------------ 
Shooting a solid object with any gun will ignite a spark, if however 
no spark entails the object is not solid, there for you will go/fall 
through it. Use this for assistance when exploring Liberty City by 
foot.

See Through Walls:
------------------ 
Equip the Heat Seeking Rocket Launcher and go up close to the 
wall/object you wish to look through and aim with R1 then turn 180 
degrees and let go. Now repeat 180 degrees back to the object you 
were facing previously and you should effectively be looking through 
it.

Bistro Exterior:
---------------- 
If you walk up the steps of the Bistro and look at the windows, you 
can look through inside of the Bistro Kitchen and hear opera music.

Portland Hospital:
------------------
Go to the same location of the hospital north east of Liberty City in 
GTA3 to see it looks the exact same. Not solid though.

Portland Hospital:
------------------
Go to the same location of the hospital north east of Liberty City in 
GTA3 to see it looks the exact same. Not solid though.


----------



## braid5472

have fun


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'll have to try this out soon


----------



## x_saosin_x

oysters compleate.
i saved and tryed again and i could get the oyster this time.
on to do sumart else next.
still only 80.75% compleate


----------



## michael_jii

x_saosin_x said:


> oysters compleate.
> i saved and tryed again and i could get the oyster this time.
> on to do sumart else next.
> still only 80.75% compleate


well done! what you gonna do now?

i'm doing story missions still... just finished green goo!


----------



## Super-D-38

Cool, you have all the photos? Horse shoes? 

There are also extra missions to do.. Vigilante, Fire/Ambulance, Also deliveries...
The down hill bike races.. Lots of things.. 

The girlfriends need to be 100% for a 100 game..

BTW, an easy way to find the right crate for "green goo". Just stand next to the tracks, as the train passes, shoot the crates. As they open it will show the right one, then just fly to that one.. 
As in most games, it's the last one you shoot, so...

Oh, and I've been to Liberty, used a warp cheater.. Can't really walk very far, guess I should have used the "no hight" cheat for the jet pack.. I kept falling through.. 

Still wish someone would mod 3,VC,and SA into one big map... Load all 3 games and play across all the cities.. Different times I know, but the huge map would be cool.


----------



## michael_jii

sounds all a bit too much effort just to walk around a vauge outline of Liberty City? is it really that boring? or well worth it?


----------



## Super-D-38

... worth it once.. But really, not much to see.
Kinda like the "hot coffee" thing.. funny once/twice.. but really lame after that.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Is it the full city or missing tons?


----------



## Super-D-38

missing tons.. Without the jet pack and altitude cheat.. You can't get but maybe one block.. It's basically floating buildings.. All you see in the cut-scene is what's there..

I'll see if I can find the warp cheater, and get a screen shot..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

So with the cheat, its still pretty much the custcene 2 blocks or so, nowhere near as nice as GTA3 really is?
Also, MTABlue if given to all etc for developing (based on what I know) may be able to merge the 3 games into one map.. with alot of work i guess.


----------



## Super-D-38

Well they say 70% or so of Portland it there.. but you need to fly to see it.. 
Cant find the cheater I used... And can't seem to find a "No limit" cheat for the jetpack.. Sure for the PS2 but not for PC.. 

Still trying though..


----------



## Super-D-38

OK, found the teleporter again.. Here: http://gta-sanandreas.com/downloads/pafiledb.php?action=category&id=11
It's called "SA Place Manager"..

Now I just need to find a site that lists, coordinates for the "hidden interiors"..


----------



## braid5472

i was playing it on xbox and the was one mission that stoped me from compleating the game. i had to go tho the other side of a car park and get a truck to catch someone who was trying to jump off the building BUT IT ONLY GAVE ME 3SEC TO GO AND GET THE TRUCK it was imposable


----------



## Super-D-38

.... Oh, to catch "Mad Dog"?... 
3 Seconds... Hmm, the only trouble I've ever had with that one was I looked away just as he jumped and he missed the truck.. 

Don't remember a timer on that one...


----------



## Super-D-38

OK, Neon.. Get the teleporter and put in these coordinates..
This was done from inside CJ's house... (may work inside other places too)
Enter in this order:

Warehouse 2;
(X) 1396.185
(Y) -15.23171
(Z) 1000.917
In an all black area, turn to see a yellow marker, run into the marker to enter the warehouse..
Once inside...

Liberty City;
(X) -735.8193
(Y) 493.8684
(Z) 1371.977

That is right on the street outside St. Marcos Bistro.. 
Without altitude removers the jetpack is useless up here.. So you can just look at the area around St. Marco's.. 
I also have the #'s for inside the bistro, but nothing really there.. Just the same as the mission..

Final Warning!! When I entered Liberty, I landed in the outside back of the bistro, and it gave me a full wanted level. And yes there are cops up there.. So use a health cheat..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

So you were using a jetpack and an altitude cheat?
Once you teleport how do you get jetpack and how do you get altitude cheat?


----------



## Super-D-38

Yes,... and No.. 
Yes I had a jet pack to get to the right coordinates... But If you do the teleporter you won't need one.. 

No, I can't find an altitude cheat for PC... Only gameshark codes for PS2.. 

If you want a jetpack.. For PC type "YECGAA"... "ROCKETMAN" is said to work, but it hasn't for me..


----------



## Super-D-38

Anyone know what the name of the jetpack is?.. I can't find it in any of the vehicle lists..

I can't figure where to change the hight limit either.. The Hunter will go to 811 but I need to get to 1300+ in order to fly around LC..

Man I wish someone would figure this out for PC..

Edit: OK, I was wrong.. Seems there is a trainer with the height removed for the jetpack.. Found here: http://www.dvshacking.com/index1.php

It's the trainer for GTA SA +16...

Screen shot:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Still pretty neat.


----------



## Super-D-38

The fact it's there, yes.. 
Researching this has shown me there are lots of "interiors".. Many I've never seen.
Maybe for levels not finished or cut.. I know there was supposed to be a skate board, to use as a weapon.. 

I have the location of two hotel (rooms??), that CJ has never been in.. At least mine hasn't. 

Someone also found a grage, that looks just like Joey's from GTA 3...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

http://db.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/file/grand_theft_auto_sa_interiors.txt
http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=166773&st=0
http://gtadomain.gtagaming.com/


----------



## Super-D-38

Yep those are the ones...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Nice stuff ain't it, my favorite is where it maps them all


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh I saved one of the pics...


----------



## michael_jii

Super-D-38 said:


> Someone also found a grage, that looks just like Joey's from GTA 3...


That'es easy to find, it's in Hashbury


----------



## Super-D-38

huh?... it's one in the "heavens"...


----------



## michael_jii

o ok.


----------



## Super-D-38

This is one of the "Heavens" maps..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Nice graphic :up:


----------



## Super-D-38

Again... reformatted... This time I made copies of my mods and save files.. 

That darn Service Pack 2.... Just had things goofy so I had to start over..

Now back to the "ol modding board" so to speak.. gota reinstall them. Again. :down:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL SP2 didn't mess my comp up.


----------



## Super-D-38

well, not so much messed up, as I just didn't like what my comp had become with it in there.. 

Everything still worked, but it made my boot times longer, and just seemed to cause... 
Well.. just wasn't right for me.. Plus that stupid F-Secure program.. 
With the two of them my boot times more than doubled.. 

And once I removed both, other programs acted strange, so I reformatted.

A fresh start is OK, I wasn't that far from the forced one before..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I just prefer keeping up to date. Then ofcourse my boot time (power on to logon screen) is like 2-3 minutes >.<


----------



## Super-D-38

Neon!!!!!! Ahhh!!!! Have you ever made the jump from the roof to the helicopter?..

It's the end of "breaking the bank" casino robbery mission.. 

No matter how many times I try, I can't get CJ to open his chute in time.
I used the jetpack cheat just to see what it did over there, but couldn't save because it was a type in cheat..


Really? 2 - 3 min.. ?? Wow.. 
Mine was like 1 min 23 sec. , and that was kinda slow. 
Havent checked lately.. seems close to that. about the time my monitor warms up enough to see, windows is loging in..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Nope, I do have a save there to keep trying. I wonder if there'd be a cutscene. I just finished the mission the ole dirty way.

I have lotsa hardware that has2 be initialized. I expect the time to lessen once I get my upgrades in (4 days  )


----------



## Super-D-38

Would you buy it?
http://portable.joystiq.com/2005/12/27/rumor-grand-theft-auto-london-for-ps3-in-q4-2006/

Heck yes.. If it was a launch title I would really thing about getting one sooner.

Edit: But not for that price.. ( $465 )  I'll wait. 
http://ps3.ign.com/articles/615/615745p1.html


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I think I'll wait to buy the PS3. It should be a joint purchase. HDTV and a PS3.

The first link seems BS. I think we are waiting for a GTA4, not another title.


----------



## Super-D-38

Well, it's not really another title.. Like it said it could be an update to the expansion for the first one.. 

Ah well, we know everything on the internet is true.  

I would just like to see a new GTA that will take full advantage of the reported PS3 specs.. 
It would be like live actors running around.. An interactive movie of sorts.. 

On a blue ray disc.. Can you imagine how big the worlds could be?.. SA was huge think of 25+ gigs of storage..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

they said 7x the size of SA. SA takes up 5GB on my HD. 5x7=35GB. Add the increased amounts of music and such and you get the game to nearly 50GB. They'll be workin on it.

I'll check out latest developments on multiplayer soon. San Andreas looks good with these upgrades installed.


----------



## Super-D-38

upgrades?... remember we need links here.. As "we" (ok me) are to lazy to search.


----------



## Super-D-38

And yes.. 50gigs?... Holy sh%$ that will kill my PC.. 
Though the PS3 will be years ahead of PC's.. as for games that is.. 
Untill blue Ray drives get cheaper, and large hard drives get even cheaper..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'm gettin a 500GB harddrive as soon as they reach $300. They are on their way.
Upgrades as in better video card and more ram.


----------



## Super-D-38

Ah.. I'm getting close to dual channel 1 gig RAM, and a faster vid card.. I'm all ready running at Very High detail and 4X draw.. So I don't think it will get much better.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL dude, before you upgrade go check vista specs (if you're even interested into that bloated and pointless OS)


----------



## Super-D-38

No not interested, but I think my PC could run it.. 
Dont have the 64 bit CPU, but I can get one easy enough.. Almost got one instead of this 2500. . But so few programs run at 64 right now it's not worth it yet.

There is bound to be huge bugs with the new OS anyway.. I'll wait untill I need to have it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

By the time you "need" vista, there will be a PS4.


----------



## Super-D-38

iX... Any news on multi-play?... 
I still want to have a go at beating you.. even if I won't be able to kill ya..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

It's coming along. I expect a public release soon. MTA:SA has released a new holidays video. Looks fun. All based within a vehicle, but they added all sortsa stuff, like air fights and bumper cars, along with racing. So it still is FUN, but not fully done yet. "Racing" (in vehicle) mode will be out first, they say they still are into making a "DM" mode (war etc).

PS, SA-MP is back in action and they have videos here.

http://www.gtasanandreas.net/news/index.php
I exect around summer there will be plenty of PC SA multiplayer fun.


----------



## Super-D-38

All right.. that one looks sweet.. passenger drive-bys.. :up:

And you can still fight each other.. Nice 

You know.. I was also thinking about all the hidden internals.. And I wonder just how much was cut from the final release.

I would love to have seen SA as a two DVD set.. Same size map, but twice the missions and things to do.. 
If you think of it's size, it's still a short game..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I think they have a mod which has its own storyline and missions etc.

Yah, SA-MP was going to remove fighting, but I think they decided against it, either way both mods should bring great fun when released.


----------



## Super-D-38

Any idea where such a mod could be?.. 
I've read ideas, but haven't seen an actual mod yet.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

SA-MP is over 70% complete. It appears they are nearing a public release for MTA:SA. They haven't been released yet.


----------



## Super-D-38

Just ran accross this.. http://www.gta-lvs.com/
Also here: http://www.gta-downloads.com/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=3164
this site also has a full "Los Angeles" conversion for "Los Santos".. Changes names and signs ect.

Looks like that would be fun too.. All 3 games, like I said a while back.. Sweet :up:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Really small filesize for all the content they're adding.


----------



## Super-D-38

The all 3 combo isn't done.. It's just a few things I guess.. Not sure how it works.. Maybe you need all 3 installed, and it will cross link..

??? The screen shot only shows the golf course... So ??


----------



## crazyinengla

do i get a welcome back? lol

why thank you, thank you 

so hows it been going guys?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Hi crazy, where have you been?

GTA:SA is becoming a reality, as the mods near completion. A new mod to tie all the game's maps together is in the making.


----------



## Super-D-38

That would be sweet too.. All 3 games tied into one.. and multi-play in the "mega" GTA... 

Welcome back crazy! :up:


----------



## crazyinengla

thanks guy's for welcoming me, har!  

i have been on planet mars, investigating how martians explode in a series of all sorts of different explosions  :up:  

i left on page 34 so i gots some catching up to do, is that really in the works of a mod to wield all three maps together?, how would that work, would you need boats to go to each one or can you drive there like an extra bridge was put there or something? - ooh ooh planes


----------



## crazyinengla

braid5472 said:


> i was playing it on xbox and the was one mission that stoped me from compleating the game. i had to go tho the other side of a car park and get a truck to catch someone who was trying to jump off the building BUT IT ONLY GAVE ME 3SEC TO GO AND GET THE TRUCK it was imposable


you've prolly entered to many cheats prior to the mission
in the PS2 version that mission gets pretty messed up if you entered too many cheats beforehand, like mad dog jumps off straight away and you're always too late, the thing to do was to change all your clothes, caps necklaces, everything and then save 6 times, as that was known to work and get the mission sorted, you mentioning you playing it on the xbox so that might be different, if so, cant help you there, as i only got this game on the PS2 (which my second PS2 ruiend the disc of, so i had to get a new SA and PS2 ((slimline)) har!  )


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'm assuming they could produce a train, a bridge, and ofcourse you will be able to go by air or water.


----------



## crazyinengla

it be nice to have GTA:England :up:


----------



## Super-D-38

.. I had a link a few pages back... A rumor about an update to GTA London.. For the PS3..

Here ya go.. I know how much I hate searching for things.. 
The link again; http://portable.joystiq.com/2005/12/27/rumor-grand-theft-auto-london-for-ps3-in-q4-2006/


----------



## crazyinengla

cool thanks :up:


----------



## crazyinengla

is this the longest thread in techguy history?...

well its defo one of the longest lol


----------



## Super-D-38

Not longest ever.. But it could be the longest single game tread... 

Still playing SA?... 
I've gone to Final Fantasy X-2.. I've had it for over a year, and hadn't gone past chapter 2...
I need to know if Yuna finds Titus.. 

Some day I'd like to get my hands on a PSP and see how Liberty stories is.

Edit; I guess we are beat by "Sims 2 problems", but that is for tech help.. 
This one is 50 pages of us ranting about GTA SA.. (and other GTA games)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

GTA:LCS is a masterpiece. The game is meant to be played multiplayer. I haven't played much of it, because I don't own a PSP, but it is FUN!

Fish's Don't You Dare Hijack.... is the longest going thread. It's had thousands and thousands of posts, and plenty new versions.


----------



## crazyinengla

i have a PSP, and LCS is brilliant for the Handheld, yeah some things here and there needs to be fixed, it seems like GTA3 cos of the location, but the game is nothing like GTA3, its all different, im saddend that they put snowy weather out exept from level 9 in the car salesman missions...

am i still playing SA?, no im not actually - ive moved on to LCS and burnout legends also on the PSP, need for speed most wanted PSP is a little dissapointment, no free roam and the handling is so terrible :down:


----------



## x_saosin_x

quick question, what do you get for gettin 100% in SA:

if its something good i might be tempted to carry on, got 80-90% so for but loosing intrest.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

If you're using a PC I wouldn't waste time. I'd just get a 100% savefile. You get a hydra outside on grove street. (maybe more).

NFS: most wanted is meant to be played on the PC.


----------



## x_saosin_x

im on ps2 version of SA:

and nfs.mw is deffantly for pc, so much better that console, altho controle pads are easyer than keyboards in driving games


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Well my friend has a Logitech PS2 controller for PC  lol


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, I cheated for the 100% just to see.. And for the PC it gave a Rhino and a Hydra on grove street.. 

Once you finish the game those thing are useless, so it's really a let down for what you get..
If those could be unlocked sooner, that would have made turf wars better. :up:

Never made 100% on PS2.. gave up trying.. Once I had the PC ver. it looked better and I got into modding it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah, SA pretty much died out for me. It looks better but I'm just waiting for multiplayer. Been playing BF2 lately.


----------



## Super-D-38

Real? Yes/No ??



> Well, here is some fresh info we just got
> The new gta is well underway.
> All four cities are in there!
> You get a choice between Tommy, Carl, Claude or Catalina, every character got its own storyline!
> We also know that the game is 55% done! tongue
> The cities are: London, San Andreas, Vice City and Liberty City!!!
> There will be a lot of weathers in the next game, like snow, and other known weathers, on every season, there will be other weather.
> Something else we know is that in snow there will be almost no control over the car, and in the rain, it will be really slippery.
> It's like different handling in different weather.
> There seem to be hurricane storms and hopefully twisters.
> Well, that's all the info we got by now, I will make a page with all the info we already have!
> 
> I hope you like it, enjoy
> 
> -Mike


Taken from.. http://www.gta-lvs.com/
A map of progress for adding Vice and Liberty to SA.. http://www.gta-lvs.com/Progress_Map_LVS.jpg


----------



## Super-D-38

This sounds good too, I hope they can get a release soon.. 
http://www.gtagarage.com/mods/show.php?id=1194


----------



## crazyinengla

i dont know, it may be a few people spreadingrumours around


----------



## Super-D-38

Yep, but sometimes.. there is some truth in rumors..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

If they move at the rate of MTA or MP:SA, GTA4 will be out before they merge the games.


----------



## crazyinengla

maybe...


----------



## Super-D-38

Best car ever?.... LOL, it looks cool. I'll install it later and see how it drives.









found here: http://www.gta-downloads.com/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=5163


----------



## Super-D-38

Added a truck pack too.. Found here: http://www.gta-downloads.com/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=4762

About to install the Sphere.... off to mod..

Edit; OK, the sphere is in.. It's funny yes, but it needs it's center of gravity lowered. It rolls easy, and can't get off the roof when it flips..


----------



## Super-D-38

This is a claims to have a total conversion to Liberty City... 
http://www.gta-downloads.com/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=3512
No missions... Hmm.. I don't want to kill SA just to have a look..


----------



## Super-D-38

Now... If I can only find Shrek and princess Fiona..  
(Yes, like in real life, I'm not good at gambling.. That is just under 1 mill owed to the casino.)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

LOL!
I've never been negative before.
Anything happen??

I made millions betting on horse races (ingame).


----------



## Super-D-38

Yep, when I get near the strip, 4 guys show in a car and try to kill me.. They use AK's.. 
If you kill them, each one has like over $1,000 on him.. So you can repay your debt, just by killing the hit-men.. 

Strange thing is.. I owe the money to my own casino, ( 4 Dragons), yet Fertelli calls and asks for it.. Even after I robbed him. 

I can cheat for the mony, but I wanted to see what a huge debt would do.. 
I can't buy anything.. CJ is hungry, but has no money..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Time to go save in ganton and go horse race betting.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

MTA:SA and MP:SA are advancing at a very high rate. Both look like they will be out soon!


----------



## Super-D-38

Sweet... Stock up on ammo now Neon..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Speaking of that, (zOMG offtopic) I just got a resupply award in Battlefield 2, so I've been stocking up on ammo all day  :up:


----------



## Super-D-38

Hey!! You can't just hijack my thread like that.. 
OK, it is on point, just not the topic.. 

I'm back to SA, just because I'm to lazy to install my other games again.. Nah, waiting for a new graphics card.. Said to kick (CWLMST) over this 5200.. 
I'll give it a try and see, I'll load Doom 3 to test it.. 

New mods I'm playing with.. Changed the Semi's and trailers.. they look much more realistic. I like the "Road Runner" and "Charger Datona" I put in.. Nice cars. :up:

If it weren't for the mods I would be real sick of SA by now..

Any idea if there is a "hacked" version of the patch? I want the sound and car fixes, but would like to keep the coffee..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Hmm. that'd be a hard one to find. Theres 3 ways to go about this.
1) Find a hacked patch as you said
2) Find the fixes in the patch but not the official patch itself
3) Install the normal patch and then install a hack to get the mod back.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, just wondering if anyone has come accross something like that..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

MTA:SA is out!!!
 :up:


----------



## Super-D-38

Post links Neon.. sheesh. 
You want us to read all the back posts?
Or heaven forbid, do a google search.. 

Thats the one of co-op only right? Can't kill each other?.

Edit:.. I couldn't wait.. Here's the link. http://www.multitheftauto.com/
*Only for ver 1.0 of the game.. Thats the first (now rated) AO version*... 
Will it work with the patch? I don't know, haven't read that much yet..

Neon? You gonna test it?

Edit again.. Reading more it sounds way cool, but I may not be able to play it.. He he (CWLMST) <<<<< as to the reason why..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I'll get it and play when I have free time. They have reviews and videos  :up:

I think you can blow other ppl's cars up. It isn't co-op i dont think. I dont think there is a co-op. MTA:SA is racing style. You can't get out of your car.

SA-MP is more of a DM style game.


----------



## Super-D-38

Don't think I'll be able to play this one.. Hope maybe SA-MP will work with what I have..

Looks fun though, I would love to test it too..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

You updated?!


----------



## Super-D-38

No... I have the...... uhh.... well you see.... I can't say... 

Oh, and I don't know if it will work with modded cars... The values have changed, and it may cause problems..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Does the "uhh" involve an exe file xD  ?

CWLMST


----------



## Super-D-38

............ Mums the word......... 
Uhh, yeh I guess there is one of those too.. 

I admit nothing!!! 
Honestly, I'm trying to break that habit..


----------



## Super-D-38

Any way, back to the game... 

Need to find out if it will work with mods too.. 

I'm about to finish SA for the..... 6th time or so.. Then I'll add more cars and stuff and start over again.. Untill I can gat my new vid card... Grrr slow people make my brain hurt.. 
2 months and still no sign of the card..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

It took me forever to get a new vcard heh. proof if u search the forums.


----------



## Super-D-38

So? Is MTA working?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Oh yah it pwns.

Bumper cars is my favorite mode.. When you play on good maps. It's sometimes in the real San Andreas world, but most times its a custom world that reminds me of the hidden interiors.

Fun stuff. Good for a first release, but far from complete. I'm glas SA-MP will complement this mod with DM mode.


----------



## Super-D-38

hmm.. having some issues.. 

1; I need to find out if it will work even with modded cars.. 
2; ..... uhh... keeps telling me to insert cd/dvd... It's in darn it!!

ah well..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah. Mods can be annoying. Especially when working with other mods.


----------



## crazyinengla

amazing - its still just mainly us 3...well...you 2 mostly


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, and we got us to post #763... I gues we are the only ones, of the 18K that have looked, that like SA this much.. 

Now that there are multi-play add ons, you could post screen nam,es and servers to meent and play together.. 

If I can get it to work...


----------



## Super-D-38

If anyone is looking, I found a "fixed" EAX driver.. It should prevent the sound from going off durring and after a rain storm. 
Not sure if it's the same as in the official patch. 

I don't know if there would be legal issues if I post it... So If you need or want to try it, send me a PM and we can work out how to get it to ya..


----------



## x_saosin_x

i was watching scary movie 2 the other day, and the guy in the wheel chair's voice sounded familiar. so i pondered overs whos voice it could be, and it triggered.
its Zero, from san andreas.

any body else know this?


----------



## Super-D-38

yep.. He was also in the movie "Small Soldiers".. Worked for the company that made them.

You know Axl Rose (Guns and Roses) is the K-DST DJ?


----------



## Zman1764

This game Frikin Sucks.... any one who likes ANY of the Grand Theft Auto games is a COMPLETE FOOL!!!!

DOn't play this game... there are better games for you to play...


----------



## WS2k4

I like the GTA SA for PC.....its been fun.... easily the best one of the series so far.....although most have been fun for a few hours.......

i do think the controls on the pc are easier, and i use the gamepad.....much easier than keyboard and mouse


----------



## I Fix 4 U

zman, if you don't like it than don't hangout here. We aren't forcing you to play it.
Yes, there are better games, battlefield 2 just to name one.


----------



## AvvY

Is there anyway to unlock the rest of the map without doing all the missions?


----------



## Super-D-38

Aw come on Neon.. Zman is just testing us.. you know he has the rock* jacket, hat, and heart boxers like CJ can get. 

Well, the "fixed" EAX driver seems to work.. The sound still cuts out some, but will come back. The old driver would lose sound all together. :down:

I think I've over modded.. I'm starting to get some heavy "jump/skip" in the game.. 
?? Time to remove some things.  
And it looks like the PC could use some de-dusting again..


----------



## Super-D-38

AvvY said:


> Is there anyway to unlock the rest of the map without doing all the missions?


As in from the very start?... Yes
Is this PC or PS2?


----------



## Super-D-38

If it's PC here ya go.. http://www.gta-downloads.com/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=2263
Havent used it, so try at your own risk..


----------



## AvvY

Awesome I'll give it a go.


----------



## Super-D-38

Found my glitch... I think. 
I think it was caused by the "starwind" program that comes with the new Alcohol 120.
It was using like 1 meg of RAM, really small, but it was causing SA to slow and jump quit badly... All the more reason to have very few programs running while gaming... 

How'd it go Avvy?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

But you gotta run all your firewall and virus scanners in the backround still right?
Keep it safe?


----------



## x_saosin_x

there is this games profile thing i saw on this forum a while back that i got.


----------



## Super-D-38

iXneonXi said:


> But you gotta run all your firewall and virus scanners in the backround still right?
> Keep it safe?


Yes.. SpyBot Resident, spyware blaster and Zone Alarm still run..



x_saosin_x said:


> there is this games profile thing i saw on this forum a while back that i got.


Not that I don't trust ya, but.... I don't trust ya  
No.. what is it?.. A little more info would be nice..


----------



## x_saosin_x

well i got it off here

it stops like unnessocerry applications running so you have more resorces for your games

like themes
and stuff that i can see

well this is a report

Schedule
Spooler
wuauserv
WZCSVC
RemoteRegistry
SSDPSRV
FastUserSwitchingCompatibility
CryptSvc
stisvc
Themes


----------



## Super-D-38

Oh, I have much of the "crap" turned off under admin tools.. 
So My PC is running pretty basic.. 

That app, may help me a little, but not much..

Maybe someone else can report any speed boost by using it.. 
?? anyone??


----------



## AvvY

Super-D-38 said:


> How'd it go Avvy?


It works fine. I can't use previous saved game files with it, but it opened but the map. The mod claims to open up everything, but there are still several propertys you can't buy. Apart from that all shops are open, you can get a gf really quick and you can go anywhere.

Although now that I have investigated, I get quite lost in such a huge map now! So I will go back to my old saved game, do the missions and learn the map more slowly. I am not hugely into this game but I enjoy messing around with it, so the odd cheat is a bit of fun.


----------



## Super-D-38

Mods make it all the more fun too.. You can add all kinds of things to this game.. 
Here is one site that has tons of stuff.. http://www.gta-downloads.com/pafiledb.php?action=category&id=10

Yeh, some mods make you start over, not sure why, but... 
I like adding cars.. Tweaking the handling of the cars..

This truck here http://www.gtagaming.com/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=1099 is one of the best.. it is very hard to flip.. It self rights. And all of them have hydraulics.. Full speed it will drive right over most cars and bikes..


----------



## crazyinengla

yeah, by the way Super-D - 19k+ views not done by 19k+ different people, everytime *we* get on here, it increases - roughly

and i still play SA at times...still on the PS2 mind...ive started to record them, but the on screen pic is terrible yet when i playback the video, its crystal clear... eh lol, and theres this horrible interference grinding noise playing throughout, so methinks i'll wait till i get a new VCR - the one i have is over 18yrs old


----------



## Super-D-38

VCR??? What is that? Those are like big tape decks huh?... 
I've still got one, it's about 8 years or so. It refuses to rewind some times.. 

Really? I didn't think the views went up for the ones that have been here before.. hmm Oh well looks impressive any way. :up:
As an example it was 19,431 when I got here today, after posting it is still 19,431.... Didn't go up with my view. Caurse I started it, so it may not.. 

Any one else see it go up?

I haven't played my PS2 version in quite some time.. Though, I did when my PC was down for repair. Had to get my SA fix some how.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I use fraps to record the PC version. VCR = LOL
My VCR works fine though. I have two. (one built in to tv and other separate).


----------



## Super-D-38

I only keep mine around to use as an RF converter...
I have an older TV it only has the coax cable in.. So I run my PS2, DVD, and other "RCA" type stuff through it. Then it sends it to the TV..

So all my.....................................
Hey! This isn't SA related..... 
WTF?!! I hijacked my own thread... Doh!


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Haha jokes on you now 

I used vcrs for that too, but now all my tvs have av in.


----------



## Super-D-38

Hey, Hey, What did I just say about the VCR topic?...  

I installed "URU Beyond Myst" and "Simpsons Hit & Run" so SA is on hold for a bit.. 
Waiting for more on SA-MP..


----------



## Super-D-38

Looking at some of the SA-MP screen shots.. It seems it will work with Modded people.. Cars? Not sure yet..


----------



## Super-D-38

How go's the on-line neon?

Any other TSGers playing on-line SA?...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

doubt it.. Lately ive been playing bf2. RF online tho soon b/c i got the beta.


----------



## crazyinengla

oh noes, is this thread dying?


----------



## Super-D-38

Looks like it.. 

I've just lost interest for now.. Need to take a break from SA.

Waiting for some good full mods to come out, or even SA-MP to be finished..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Come SA-MP i think it may come back but the game overall is gettin kinda old also I've been playing other games like RF Online Beta and BF2/


----------



## crazyinengla

heh! - but i still play it loads, much more than LCS - i find that a little boring...i wonder whats the next GTA in october 2006 for the PSP...hmm...

oh by the way, what year was SA set in? - and VC?


----------



## Super-D-38

VC is 86 I think.. SA is early 90's..


----------



## Super-D-38

Just to keep the thread alive...

SA-MP is still being worked on, the site shows they have tested the parachutes...

I gotta say that looks like a sweet mod, I do hope it comes out soon.. 
http://www.sa-mp.com/


----------



## gmcsierra99

Super-D-38 said:


> VC is 86 I think.. SA is early 90's..


yes, youre right it does take place in '86 :up: .


----------



## gmcsierra99

on that site, is that SA for PC?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah theres tonsa San Andreas mods for PC. Coolest so far are the multiplayer ones in development.


----------



## gmcsierra99

ok, i thought it was for PC, because the pic with the parachute, it's like kind of ridgy, but good for PC :up:, it's already out?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

MTA:SA (vehicles only) is out, but SA-MP (Deathmatch and such) is not out yet.


----------



## crazyinengla

Super-D-38 said:


> VC is 86 I think.. SA is early 90's..


yeah thanks man :up: SA is set in 1992


----------



## Super-D-38

He he.. You think with the number of times I've played that, I would have known it was 92... 

I guess I need to play it again!..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I wanna go play that complete mod w/ it's own storyline.


----------



## Super-D-38

Is one done? ..
Do you have a link?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Unless you can find one it'll have to wait until mardis gras.


----------



## Super-D-38

This is the only one I know of right now.. 
http://www.gtagarage.com/mods/show.php?id=10

Others are just partial mods.. Changes in game stuff..

This one is almost total, but not sure if all of it is there..
http://www.gtagarage.com/mods/show.php?id=1084
Says it should be 590MB total.


----------



## Super-D-38

I found some more cool car mods, so I'm playing it again..

One I recommend is this.. 
http://www.gta-downloads.com/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=6433

It's a really cool replacement for the bandito. It also allows it to spawn in general traffic.. So no more hunting for it. :up:

Others I like... All 3 of the "Off-Road" trucks.. The Suburban, Chevy Pick-up, and the F150..
The Mesa Rock Crawler is also fun..
http://www.gta-downloads.com/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=5911


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Serbia I don't think has it's own missions but the other one did, so I'll try it out some time this week.


----------



## Super-D-38

Anyone still having sound issues with SA?

If so, I tried 3 other version of the " EAX.dll " and seem to have found the best one for my card.. 
I have versions:
3.0.1.0
3.0.6.5
3.0.6.6
A "fixed" 4.0.0.1
Original SA ver. 4.0.0.1

The 6.6 version is working the best for me.. (So far) 

If you want to try them, you can google, or ask here and I'll post it for ya.. :up:

*Edit;* Ok, seems the 6.6 isn't working so well.. So I'm back to the hacked 4.0 .dll.. I'm reading about other sound fixes though..


----------



## Super-D-38

Installed the 1.01 patch in hopes of fixing the sound issue.. 
Found out my trainers and stuff no longer work... :down:

Turns out you can just use the old .exe and still run the game. 
Not sure if the Coffee part is still gone, but I should have all the benefits of the patch, but still running my ver 1.0 trainers.. :up:

I have the EAX.dll from after the patch. Not sure if it changed, but if any one wants to try it let me know..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

My sound never really messed up.


----------



## Super-D-38

Lucky you.. I've seen many different fixes for it.. Some work some don't.. 
I'll need to do a longer test, but at least the game still works with my trainer and car spawner.. :up:


----------



## I Fix 4 U

how does the car spawner work?


----------



## Super-D-38

You use the number from the vehicles.ide file... 
Enter it hit spawn go back into the game and it's there in front of you.. 

Doesn't effect your save either.

An example, pulled from my mod guide... 
422, bobcat, bobcat, car, BOBCAT, BOBCAT, null, worker, 10, 0, 0, -1, 0.82, 0.82, 0

See it's car # 422.. So enter 422 hit spawn and you would have a Bobcat.. :up:

Any vehicle with a number... So every vehicle in the game I guess..


----------



## gmcsierra99

i want to play this lol, does anybody know the link? where i can download it?


----------



## Super-D-38

Link to what?...
*Edit;* The spawner?... This is what I have.. 
http://www.codenamegta.co.uk/downloads/details/1199/8-ball-rocket-launcher/

*Read the read me file!!* It will only work with a specific GTA_SA.exe.. You must have the right one or it wont work.. 

I'm sure there are other car spawners, thats just the one I have..

BTW.. I'm sure it will work for Neon... But not sure about others..


----------



## gmcsierra99

the whole game, is what i want.


----------



## Super-D-38

Buy it... 
http://search.ebay.com/gta-san-andr...QpfidZ1413QQpfmodeZ2QQreqtypeZ1QQsacatZQ2d100

Or
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...1/104-8058705-9297527?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah it should work for me. Pure undmodded, unpatched goodness


----------



## Super-D-38

So, your saying you still have the boring version? 

Played for over an hour, and all seems fine.
Haven't taken out any of the girl friends, but the sound is working better.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah pretty much so


----------



## Super-D-38

Hey, Found a nice detailed map and radar mod.. 
http://www.gtagaming.com/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=1481
Looks sweet, I'm gonna give it a try..

As of this posting, it was downloading..

Edit; Holy Shmolie... 144 files to replace in the gta3.img file!!!
Sheesh, someone should make an auto installer for this.
You can only add one file at a time too. :down:

Well, some day I'll put it in.


----------



## Super-D-38

Ok, I couldn't stand it, so I went through the torture of all 144 files.. 

Wow! All I can say is wow!.. I really like this mod. :up:
Makes it look so much nicer, I hope the Rock* team takes a lesson from the maker of the mod.
The new GTA should have a nice "satellite" view like that..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

The one for PS3 is prolly gonna be godly


----------



## Super-D-38

I hope so.. GTA keeps getting better.
Though, every inch of code is gonna be checked, because of the coffee thing.. That could delay a launch.


----------



## Super-D-38

Ever test the full mod Neon?..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

not yet.


----------



## Super-D-38

How go's it?.. Any one still playing?..

MTA updated... http://www.mtasa.com/

SA-MP is still in the works.. http://www.sa-mp.com/


----------



## thegreatjmat

I dont believe that the new Grang Theft Auto will be able to run on the PS2, Gamecube or X-Box, It'll proply be out when all the new generation consoles come out (Waiting for PS3 and Revolution)  its not gonna be good if I have to buy a whole new console in order to get the game


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, we'll just need to wait I guess.. The PS3 launches this November...
The PC version might play on my machine...Though who knows when the next GTA will come out any way..


----------



## thegreatjmat

yeh, but in Australia its not until mid next year that the ps3 is expected. Something went wrong I heard although the 360 is already here, I wont be able to get GTA 4 running on my system, I have troubles with GTA3 as it is


----------



## Super-D-38

That sucks.. I guess you could get a US or euro spec from ebay or amazon.. 
Still don't know the price though..

Don't know if this will hold true..


> Unsurprising news emerged today from the stables of Rockstar, the developers raking in the cash behind the hugely successful Grand Theft Auto games. Apparently, a representative was cornered on CNN and was coerced into confirming that two brand new GTA games are already in development, GTA: Sin City and GTA 4.
> 
> Sony have also been on record lately, boasting that theyve secured the next two GTA games as PS2 exclusives. All the latest as we get it.


 From here: http://www.ferrago.com/story/863

Also not sure about this... 


> First proof of theory is the fact that Rockstar Games has, more than probably - placed the next installation of Grand Theft Auto franchise in the capital of Blightyland.
> 
> Under the name GTA: London, you will experience a game based upon a totally new engine which is going to be the ground base for next series of GTA games, developed with PlayStation 3 capabilites in mind.
> 
> The Engine comes with multi-threaded support, and the graphic capabilites are those of Graphzilla's G70 marchitecture, which actually is at the heart of PlayStation 3. Of course, with no operating system hogging the hardware, you can expect quite spectacular recreation of London, and I'll definetly park my car at least once next to the house I once lived in, in Bayswater.
> 
> The concept of the game remains the same, so forget about racing in whole of London at the very start. The city is separated into several areas, like Central (City of Westminster, probably unlocked last), East End, West End. Who knowns, perhaps there is even a Mageek house hidden somewhere... and you'll hear industry secrets and roadmaps while trashing yourself in the now world-famous Porcupine Pub.


 From here: http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=28578

Here's one for Neon to keep an eye on.. http://mods.moddb.com/2683/ A Ney York City full conversion mod.. Only 20% at the moment..


----------



## thegreatjmat

yea, I wish we got stuff at the right times still the X-Box 360 is out hopefully something good will emerge on that (I heard a newer updated San Andreas is coming!!)


----------



## Super-D-38

Hmm, any links?.. The only update I know of was the "Cold Coffee" version..
I guess there is also a special edition that comes with a mini movie..


----------



## (m)obcene666

i'm having GREAT difficulty circling AND landing the motherf***** plane in the Airstrip mission with that Toreno ******* (sorry but im feeling hostile and violent right now)..grr!! lol how the hell do u keep the plane steady while flying through the coronas and also trying to stop my plane from catching a fire while landing? all the while trying to achieve all that sh*t in under 95 seconds?!? whoever thought of this mission should be *****slapped with a baseball glove, i swear!

anyway, thats my rant!! lol for all u peeps who have passed this mission please tell me how to (in the PC ver. by the way) ......
or hell, just give me ur save game!  cheers!


----------



## Super-D-38

Attach your save and I'll do it for ya... 
Go to your save and add ".zip"... No need to actually zip it, as it is a small file.. 

Just wait until you need to parachute onto a target.. That one really blows..

I find the 2nd of the "chase" cams to work best for me.. It does take some finger work.. You'll need small and quick taps of the keys.. And using the rudders will help. (default rudder is Q, E I think)
Landing... Hmm.. Just come in as level as you can, hold full reverse while pulling back to keep the nose up a little.. You can land away from the red mark and "taxi" into it..

It takes small corrections.. even in the opposite direction if needed...
It is kinda hard, but I've done it so many times, I think I could do it in my sleep.. lol


----------



## Super-D-38

Thanks go to Neon for the heads up.. GTA SA-MP is out for use and testing..

Looks as though this one has race and death match mode.. 
You'll need a clean install of SA ver 1.0.. (That's the original AO rated version)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Oh and it's fun xD


----------



## crazyinengla

oh i dunno if you guys are still around - anyway, im hopefully recieving my copy of SA for the PC soon, along with a PS2 style USB controller for it =)


----------



## I Fix 4 U

it's not on my computer anymore


----------



## Super-D-38

Yep still here.. 
:up: your gonna love it for PC. oh so many sweet mods to add to it. 

Neon!!!!..... Nooooooo!! How could this have happened?

I haven't played it in a while, but it's still here. Those mods take hours installing, I hate to just remove it, only to find I want to play again.

I'm currently in tests on my system and moving to a 250 gig drive, so... No time to play it.  
So far with the new drive I can use my second level cache. :up: Big plus with games.
I'll test install SA in hopes that it's not the game that causes the conflict with my CPU... 

Any way, good to hear it crazy. I know you'll enjoy it more than the PS2 version.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Multiplayer is nice but when my computer messed up i didnt feel like reinstalling it.. not enough HD space.


----------



## crazyinengla

when i place a mod, do they go to the correct files automaticially or do i need to manually select where to put them? sorry for the n00bish type Q 

yeah i heard it was better than the PS2 - like cos you can get mods onto it - yeah the PS2 had cheat codes but that wasnt really enough - i want to change cars and that - i can ask you Super-D for help eh


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I like it for the huge graphics boost.
Super D will have to answer the mod questions.


----------



## Super-D-38

Some mods have a self installer.. but very few.. 
Mods are easy once you try a few.. 
You can read through my mod guide.. It will give you most of the info you need.. 
I think it even "walks" you trough a mod step by step.. :up:

Mod guide link is in my sig.

Any other questions I can try and help.. Been busy lately though so replies may be a bit slow.


----------



## crazyinengla

well my copy has JUST arrived, im gonna install it along with the USB adapter so i can use a playstation 2 controller 

and thats cool if you're busy its no rush man - im just gonna get to grips with it normally first :up:



edit: do you know a good place to get a completed game save - and could you help me configure the right analogue stick? - cos when i press up it rotates camera right, and down makes it go left, pressing the right analogue stick left makes it go up and the camera goes down when press right - how can i make it so up is up and down is down etc etc

edit again - dont worry, ive done it :up: - still enquiring about the game save though


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Aww. The story pwns... Then again you've already played the game on PS2.


----------



## gmcsierra99

whats the requirements 4 this? im sure it wouldnt run on my PC's.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

If your sig shows all of your computers and you dont even have 512 ram i doubt you should even try.


----------



## crazyinengla

"5.12 GB HD" if thats his HD space then forget it lol

though there is one with 30 GB but not enough RAM or fast enough processor - i dont think - pentium III is the minimum and you need 512 RAM really and at least 3.6GB free space to install

minimum install requirements for GTA: SA on PC

1GHz intel pentium III or Athlon Processor
256MB RAM
64MB sound card with directX9 compatible drivers (GeForce 3 or better)
8X Speed DVD-ROM Drive
3.6GB of Hard Disk space for a Minimal Install
DirectX9 compatible stereo sound card

my PC is a intel pentium 4 3.2GHz processor with 512MB RAM and it still lags when i choose the lowest draw distance and medium texture detail...however, i can have low texture detail with the highest draw distance and it works perfectly


----------



## I Fix 4 U

GTA SA took up about 8GB.


----------



## crazyinengla

really? - my rockstar games folder from the root is only 4.68 GB....i had the full install aswell


----------



## Super-D-38

crazyinengla said:


> and thats cool if you're busy its no rush man - im just gonna get to grips with it normally first :up:
> 
> edit: do you know a good place to get a completed game save -
> 
> edit again - still enquiring about the game save though


I think I have a completed save... 
And 4.76 gig's for me.. and that's with some mods.

Crazy I highly recomend the "real" map mod.. make the radar and map look like it's from google earth of something.. :up: 
I'll look for a link and edit it in for ya to see...

That's my save.. *Just remove the .zip, it is *NOT* a real zip file!!..*
Just add it to your save folder.. If your save is named the same, just change the number from 1 to something else.. I think it's 1 - 8 ... 8 save places, if I remember right.

Edit: some save games to look through. http://www.gta-downloads.com/pafiledb.php?act=category&id=97
and the radar mod.. http://www.gta-downloads.com/pafiledb.php?act=view&id=4255
( note that this mod can take quite some time to install, but well worth it. )


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Must have been reading wrong... as mine seems double.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, I don't know how you got that much.. 
Tomb Raider Legend was almost 10 gigs.. that was my biggest game so far.

Oh and incase crazy skips to this last page, I have a save and links for ya at the bottom of the previous page.  (pg 59)


----------



## crazyinengla

cheers man, though your zip file doesnt work - copy the actual save INTO a zipped folder and send it - but dw, i got a 100% save now - by the way, the satillite thing is cool, though it keeps messing up and the pictures keep going out of place...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

I think he just puts zip on it and u have the change the filename back xD
My largest is my Steam folder (I have the valve complete pack)
My largest single game is BF2 (because it has mods)


----------



## crazyinengla

how do i rename the file folder back? - i took the .zip out, and its still a compressed file..

plus ive changed a few cars 

bobcat - hummer v2
blista compact - audi TT
euros - lambourgini diablo
landstalker - lincoln navigator
huntley - land rover discovery
elegy - bmw m3 gtr
turismo - aston martin db9
alpha - lancer evo VI LE
banshee - Ferrari 360 modena
hotring racer - ferrari F1
bullet - ford GT
comet - aston martin V8
oceanic - peugeot 406 GTI
moonbeam - toyota land cruiser 100
bloodring banger - bmw williams F1
stretch - Hummer H2 Limo

ive tried and tried - not one mod works on the bravura...


----------



## crazyinengla

how do i install the .rar files that the SAMI wont accept?


----------



## Super-D-38

What is SAMI?.... 
Anywho, .rar is another form of compression.. WinAce and Win Rar can open them.. Others too I guess.

Yes I just add .zip as the save files are only 198K..
If you download it from TSG it will show.. "GTASAsf1.b.zip"
There is no compression, just right click and "rename" .. Just remove the ".zip", so it should read " GTASAsf1.b "... Place that file in your SA save folder.

Not sure how you added the radar, did you add all 144 files?
And followed the instructions?


> -Instalation:
> #Substitute the file fronten2.txd(GTA San Andreas\models\fronten2.txd) by the
> one in this package.
> #Using IMGTool 2.0(you can find it at http://www.gtagarage.com),open the file
> gta3.img(GTA San Andreas\models\gta3.img),find some files called radar00.txd,
> radar01.txd,radar02.txd...radar143.txd(they are 144 files),select and delete
> them.Then add(Ctrl+A) the radar files in this package and rebuild the
> archive(Commands>Rebuild archive).
> 
> NOTES:
> #MAKE A BACKUP OF YOUR ORIGINAL FILES.
> #I don't know why,but I couldn't add all the radar textures at the same time
> in the gta3.img file.So,if this happen with you,you will have to add the
> textures one per one.


Works fine for me..

I love this truck too, almost impossible to roll it over.  
http://www.gta-downloads.com/pafiledb.php?act=view&id=2644
And this one... http://www.gta-downloads.com/pafiledb.php?act=view&id=3516
last one, but it's way fun too. http://www.gta-downloads.com/pafiledb.php?act=view&id=5393


----------



## crazyinengla

SAMI = San Andreas Mods Installer - it accepts .rar and .zip files to automaticially back up the original files (so you can uninstall them later) and put the new files in

but the .rar files that DONT install new viecheles arent accepted by SAMI - as missing script file occurs - i got sami to install the radar mod, it always starts perfectly then when you use the map its wrong...

and cheers for the trucks


----------



## Super-D-38

hmm, SAMI may have goofed on the radar mod.. I did all 144 files... Took forever, but works great. :up:

I'll stick with the manual install, it's kindof a "control" thing I guess.. Knowing I'm the one putting stuff in. 

If you study the handling.cfg file you can mod your own cars.. You can change the values for mass, speed, ride hight.. all kinds of things.. Though there are car mod programs that make it much easyer.


----------



## crazyinengla

what program do i use to open handling.cfg? - my PC doesnt reconise it


----------



## I Fix 4 U

haha IDK
But when my PC can't open it I open it with a text editor


----------



## Super-D-38

All the "vehicles.ide, handling.cfg" and such can be opened with word pad.. 
Or note pad, but I think wordpad is better..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Or crimson editor 
better than all.


----------



## crazyinengla

cool thanks d00ds


----------



## gmcsierra99

geez, this thread really died , i gotta question, do you guys think i can play this on my GX240? im playing on upgrading 2 512MB RAM, and a 128MB graphics card later on, im not going 2 be a big time gamer.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

maybe but that HD is small.


----------



## gmcsierra99

yeah i know, i can always switch hd's from my other computers, if i wanted 2, but htis is faster, soo i went with this.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh it did die didn't it?...

After some time off playing Oblivion and NFS MW I went back to SA..

This game still rocks.. Graphics are weak in comparison to the other games, but man... I just love "jacking" cars and running people down.. 

Stress relief, it's just funny what some people say in this game.


----------



## gmcsierra99

how would it play on my 240? i am getting a 2.8GHZ CPU, and 512MB-1G of RAM soon.


----------



## Super-D-38

? how's it compare to my specs?...

When I first started I had;
An AMD 2400 CPU (1.99 GHz),
512 MB of RAM,
nVidia FX 5200 Ultra video card...

It should work with the 512 or more RAM.. Not sure how the FX5200 compared to the FX 5200 Ultra.. 

You may need to lower the draw distance but over all the game should look just fine...
So many people had issues with this game, so it's hard to say for sure..
As for specs it looks OK... Will it work? That's another thing.

And remember the game will take about 4.7 gigs of hard drive space. (installed and no mods)
If you want to add mods, you'll need more space.. 
If you have plenty then that's fine..


----------



## gmcsierra99

i only have like 4 gigs used out of 20 lol.


----------



## Super-D-38

WOW.. then it will fit.. 

I have 24.9 gigs used out of 60... Well 57 something.

It's a great game, and has tons of great mods.. So I would get it. Even if for some reason it won't work.. Still an awesome game to have, who knows, another upgrade and it will work.

I'm running a "highbrid" version of SA..
By that I mean, I had the original AO version, then I installed the "Cold Coffee" patch, but then took some things out.. And am still using the original .exe file. Plus the mods. 
Strange, but it works.


----------



## -PIE-

i got the xbox version, im up to where the whole city is... rioting, cant get passed it, any ideas?


----------



## Super-D-38

uhh... What part is the hardest?
What is the most trouble?...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Yah it does get difficult there.

Anyway offtopic:
I have roughly 180 of roughly 350GB free.


----------



## Super-D-38

Hey, I tried that SA mod installer.. "SAMI".. Seems real cool. :up:
Makes the installs way easy, and so far has worked just fine.

Yes I still play SA.


----------



## Super-D-38

He He... The DFT Dumper mod. With two cars on it. 
And a 67 GTO I put in. :up:
It replaces the Dumper and has a working flat dump bed. 

Any other mods you others wish to share?
Any questions?
I see people still play this game, so hows it going for you?


----------



## gmcsierra99

lol, thats coool, would it be a waste if i got this?


----------



## Super-D-38

This?... The game?
Heck no.

The mod?.. Still no.


----------



## gmcsierra99

yeah lol, but like would trying 2 run it on my 240 be a waste...


----------



## Super-D-38

??.. 
I ran it fine with an FX 5200 ultra and 512MB of RAM... 
If there are any issues it would be RAM, but I think it would work..
You may not be able to run the 5X or 10X draw distance mods, but car mods and such should still work.


----------



## Super-D-38

Good news!?


> Apparently, a representative was cornered on CNN and was coerced into confirming that two brand new GTA games are already in development, GTA: Sin City and GTA 4.


  

These had better be much better than Liberty Stories... 
I wonder if they will be larger than the SA map... Though that was already a 4.5Gig install.. 

Still be nice if there was a way to combine the GTA 3 and vice maps into the SA engine..
The one site working on a Vice conversion, ran into some programming issue that prevented something, and has quit.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

The bigger the GTA map... the better!


----------



## Super-D-38

Yep.. :up:

And more junk to look at.. 
Lead the cops on an all day chase around the whole map!...


----------



## thegreatjmat

Imagine a GTA where you could travel between Vice City and San Andreas and Liberty City freely. With missions in each city. Or a completely free roaming GTA  with no missions and just completely explorable!


----------



## vekien

thegreatjmat said:


> Imagine a GTA where you could travel between Vice City and San Andreas and Liberty City freely. With missions in each city. Or a completely free roaming GTA  with no missions and just completely explorable!


A PC version you can. If you have all 3 and know how to do *massive* modding.

I've seen a San Andreas Mod which had Lib City mixed in.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, that's what I said.. A site was working on adding Vice City to SA, but they ran into a problem with the games coding.. They had some of VC converted and working, but were unable to add all the rest...


----------



## PJK

Dang, this thread is still around. I replied to this it seems over a year ago, and it is still active.


----------



## gmcsierra99

yup lol, im still thinking about if i should get it or not lol...


----------



## Super-D-38

Still!!! ???? Sheesh. I got it for the PS2 as soon as I found a good deal on ebay. 
Rented it for like 3 weeks, just after release. 

The PC ver. is sooooo much better. :up:


----------



## x_saosin_x

hey, i installed gta sa, and in missions theres no talking  theres audio but its just sound effects no talking, it has subtitles.?

in the playstation version there was voices so i know there should be.

any ideas?


----------



## Super-D-38

Hmm, yeh there should be talking. It does have subtitles too. You can turn them on and off in the options.

Reinstall?.... Defrag a couple of times..
Or maybe it needs different drivers for your sound card..

*Edit*;
Ah ha.. I think I found it for you..
http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board/message?board.id=soundblaster&message.id=21141

You use the digital out for your 5.1 speakers?
If so, you won't hear the voices.. Give the above a read and see how that solved his problem..

Hope that solves yours too.


----------



## x_saosin_x

hi, thanks for your help, but i just closed the game and open it again and voices were their. wired. 
cheers


----------



## x_saosin_x

hi again,

i carnt seem to get the lock on target to work? its hard to shoot free aim 

and OMG san andreas is like 100000x's better on PC!!!


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh, lock on doesn't work if you use the mouse and keyboard.. Not sure why, but it don't.
Personally I like the mouse aim... But.. 

See, told ya it would be worth it.  
Now you can look into all the mods for the game to make it even better. 
The detailed radar mod makes the radar and map look like a real satellite photo map.. :up:


----------



## krazeecrw

Has anyone figured out an easy to circle around the coronas for PS2? Everytime i make any turns, the plane totally gets out of control...very frustrating


----------



## Super-D-38

Slow and easy.. ??? Thats all.
I think some of the PS2 controller is speed sensitive. If you move fast you turn too far.
Also use the rudders to help you turn. 

Honestly I haven't played the PS2 ver in a long time, but slower and smaller movements.
The analog sticks should work fine for that. Much harder with the keyboard arrows. 


Good to see people still play SA. :up:


----------



## Super-D-38

*Had to repost this, as one tool link was dead*. (Original was page 24, post #360)

This is how I mod my game.. If you read through, you might find you prefer to do it a little different.. (That's fine, this is just an introduction on what to do.)

Tools needed/used:
"IMGTool 2.0" Google search has it in many places.. 
Found here alsohttp://grandtheftauto.filefront.com/file/IMG_Tool;44920

Any text editor.. I use "Word Pad" in windows..

Mods: Car, plane, bike, ect. mods can be found all over the net.. So where you go is up to you..
A place to start is here: http://www.gtagarage.com/mods/index.php

Just be sure your mods are made for or work in San Andreas.

I recommend making a folder called "GTA SA Mods", you can store all your downloads there.

Once you have found a mod you'd like to try..

To mod:
(I'll use a car mod as a how to..)

*1:* Un rar/zip your mod, to a folder you can easily find..

*2:* Look in the mod folder/files to see what car it will replace.. My example is a 94 Dodge Ram 2500. In it's folder are a .dff, .txd, and a text file..
Most mods will have a text file, as some values need to be changed..

The name of the .dff and .txd will tell you what car it will replace.. Again My example, the Dodge will be my new "Bobcat" in the game..

*3:* Open the text file and give it a read... It will show what values that need to be changed. My example:


> For installation use IMG Tool 2.0. This program lays on any site
> about GTA in section of "tools". Having opened her(it) gta3.img (is in a folder models in the catalogue with game)
> remove files bobcat.dff and bobcat.txd and ADD command insert files from archive.
> further we open "Notebook" a file vehicles.ide (a folder data), we find and we replace a trace. A line:
> 
> 422, bobcat, bobcat, car, BOBCAT, BOBCAT, null, worker, 10, 0, 0, -1, 0.82, 0.82, 0
> 
> further by the above mentioned program ("Notebook") it is opened handling.cfg and we find and we replace a trace. A line:
> 
> BOBCAT 2700.0 4000.0 2.5 0.0 0.05 -0.2 75 0.65 0.85 0.57 5 165.0 20.0 15.0 4 D 8.5 0.5 0 35.0 1.5 0.10 5.0 0.35 -0.22 0.4 0.0 0.26 0.20 26000 40 104004 0 3 0
> 
> replace line in carmods.dat:
> 
> bobcat, nto_b_l, nto_b_s, nto_b_tw
> 
> following number in our program installation of colors it in a file carcols.dat:
> 
> bobcat, 10,10, 15,15, 0,0, 51,51, 6,6, 3,3, 17,17
> 
> ALL!!!!!! WE START FOR GAME AND WE GO TO GO FOR A DRIVE!


(Some could be in foreign languages, but should be easy to understand.. 
Once you know what your looking for, all you need is the values.)
In my example, we see it needs to change "vehicles.ide", "handling.cfg", "carmods.dat", and "carcols.dat".. ( *Make copies of these files before changing them!!!*)

*4:* Open "carcols.dat", Vehicles.ide", "carmods.dat" and "handling.cfg" with note or word pad..
All 4 should be open in separate windows..

*5:* Going through each, one at a time.. Using the example we will start with "vehicles.ide". 
Now, having the text file from the mod open, you can high-light and "copy" the line: 


> 422, bobcat, bobcat, car, BOBCAT, BOBCAT, null, worker, 10, 0, 0, -1, 0.82, 0.82, 0


Now, on to "vehicles.ide".. Find the "422, bobcat" line. High-light this line and right click on the high-lighted section, select paste, and the line should be replaced with the one you copied from the downloads text file..

(A side thing to check, make sure all things remain in order.. What I mean is, some times a line would move on me... 
Like 
421, 
422, new info here... bla bla.. 423,
424..... ect.
You can see 423 has moved to the end of 422, that is bad.. Make sure it remains in order, even in the other files.. If it's not, the game will lock when loading..)

Next, "handling.cfg".. Just like above we start with copying the line from the mods text, and pasting it over the one in "handling.cfg".. (Is this one still in order?)

Then the last two, "carmods.dat" and "carcols.dat". Same thing, copy from text, find the line, and paste... (Still all in order?)

Once all the values have been changed, *SAVE!!!* (Close if your done.. You could mod many cars at once.. But if one fails you won't know which one it is.)

*6:* Open "ImgTool 2.0" (needs to be 2.0 or it won't work in SA)
Click, File... Open... And got to C:\Program Files\Rockstar Games\GTA San Andreas\models .. (That's my default, yours could be different, just get to the games "Models" folder.. )

Look for the "gta3.img" file.. ( this is your main game file, it's almost a gig in size, if you want to back it up, nows the time..) ( I haven't so it's up to you really) 
Have "Imgtool" open "gta3.img".... Once open it will be easier if you select "tools, sort > by name".

*7:* Now "we" are replacing the "bobcat", so we search down the list for "bobcat.dff" and "bobcat.txd"..

(The mod text says to delete these values, *BUT*, I don't recommend this.. )
Just click "bobcat.dff" once to high-light, then right click and select "rename".
Click to remove the high-light from the name, and simply remove one "F". So it will look like " bobcat.df ". Same with .txd, just remove the "D".. 
Now both files are called "bobcat.df " and "bobcat.tx "...

*8:* Click "Commands", "Add".. ( ctrl + A)... Navigate to where you extracted your mod.. Look for the new "bobcat.dff " and "bobcat.txd ".
Add, one at a time. ( it won't do both at once)

Now it should look like this;


> bobcat.df
> bobcat.dff
> bobcat.tx
> bobcat.txd


That way if the new Bobcat turns out to crash the game, you can just return here and delete the new ones, and rename the originals.. :up:

*9:* Now once the new .dff and .txd files are in.. You *MUST* "rebuild the archive". Select "Commands", "rebuild archive".. Wait, this could be a while..
Mine takes about 250 seconds... (?? whatever that is in min. ?? )

*10:* After the rebuild, you can close "ImgTool 2.0". The other files are also saved right? ( "carcols.dat", Vehicles.ide", "carmods.dat" and "handling.cfg")

*11:* Start GTA San Andreas, and see if you can find your new car..
( A pick of this mod is here, it's the green Dodge Ram.)

I hope this can help.. It's my first guide so please go easy if I got you confused.


----------



## Super-D-38

Been quite a while... Anyone still play SA?
Just last week I uninstalled it.  

Haven't kept up on the mods, I'm sure there are some really good ones I missed.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Super-D-38 said:


> Been quite a while... Anyone still play SA?
> Just last week I uninstalled it.
> 
> Haven't kept up on the mods, I'm sure there are some really good ones I missed.


I'm planning on installing it after I get my new hard drive and reinstall Windows. It shouldn't be long till I'm battlin' cops again.
-iXneonXi, if you didn't know.


----------



## Super-D-38

Ah, Hi iX.. been a long time. 

Was multi-player any good?


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Super-D-38 said:


> Was multi-player any good?


Yes, and I'm sure it's _much_ better since then.
MTA SA and SA-MP both look great.


----------



## PEP

Doesnt everyone know about the coffee mod? thats why its A rated now, and im sry to say but you started this thread WAY to late... with gta 4 coming out in a month or 2 and all that..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

PEP said:


> Doesnt everyone know about the coffee mod? thats why its A rated now, and im sry to say but you started this thread WAY to late... with gta 4 coming out in a month or 2 and all that..


Look at how old this thread is, look at how experienced we are.


----------



## Super-D-38

He he.. Yeah first post was started June 2005
Our posts cover the coffee mod and everything.


----------



## PEP

True...


----------



## theriddler

man it gta sa that old already it seem like it came out a month ago to me


----------



## Super-D-38

theriddler said:


> man it gta sa that old already it seem like it came out a month ago to me


Yep, and to think it was out for the PS2 before that.  
Good game. :up: I sure hope GTA 4 is even better.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Super-D-38 said:


> Yep, and to think it was out for the PS2 before that.
> Good game. :up: I sure hope GTA 4 is even better.


GTA4 is going to be absurdly awesome in all aspects.


----------



## Super-D-38

That is my hope and fear.
It will force me to get a new system one way or another.... 
I will hold out for the PC version to see what the specs will be. In hopes my system will come close and take only a few upgrades. Otherwise It's a PS3, as I'm still a die hard Sony boy.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Super-D-38 said:


> That is my hope and fear.
> It will force me to get a new system one way or another....
> I will hold out for the PC version to see what the specs will be. In hopes my system will come close and take only a few upgrades. Otherwise It's a PS3, as I'm still a die hard Sony boy.


I'd obviously build a new computer because I'm in need of a new one. That won't be until months after it's released on PC, which is San Andreas all over again.
edit: Battlefield 2 was the reason I upgraded, San Andreas was the side effect.


----------

